# Bussit > HSL-alueen paikallisliikenne >  Väki- ja ilkivallantekoja busseissa

## aki

Jälleen kuljettajaan kohdistunut väkivaltatilanne, tällä kertaa Espoon Tapiolassa: http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki...i_bussikuskia/

Onneksi kauppakeskuksen vartijat ehättivät hätiin taltuttamaan riehujat, muuten olisi voinut käydä pahemmin!

----------


## Zambo

> Jälleen kuljettajaan kohdistunut väkivaltatilanne, tällä kertaa Espoon Tapiolassa: http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki...i_bussikuskia/
> 
> Onneksi kauppakeskuksen vartijat ehättivät hätiin taltuttamaan riehujat, muuten olisi voinut käydä pahemmin!


Ennen vartijoita apuun ehti kaksi huomaavaista kuljettajakollegaa, ja onneksi myös vartijat ehtivät paikalle, jotta pahoinpitelyä yrittäneet saatiin heti kiinni.

----------


## SD202

Nostetaanpas taas tämä aihe esille. Uusimmassa Vantaan Lauri -lehdessä on ihan hyvä juttu linja-autonkuljettajan ammatista pk-seudulla:
http://www.vantaanlauri.fi/arkisto/2...hti/primapaper

----------


## 339-DF

Jälleen bussinkuljettajan pahoinpitely, tällä kertaa Aurinkolahdessa.  Mikähän tässä mahtaa olla taustalla? Peräti kolme tekijää.

http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki...n_vuosaaressa/

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Jälleen bussinkuljettajan pahoinpitely, tällä kertaa Aurinkolahdessa.  Mikähän tässä mahtaa olla taustalla? Peräti kolme tekijää.
> 
> http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki...n_vuosaaressa/


Luultavasti hetken mielijohde.  :Mad:

----------


## 339-DF

> Luultavasti hetken mielijohde.


Aika erikoisia mielijohteita ihmisillä. Kuuluisivat jonnekin muualle kuin vapaina kaduille tallustamaan.

----------


## vristo

Kun lukee tuota uutisen tekstiä, niin väistättä pistää vähän miettimään, millaista porukkaa täällä meidän keskuudessamme on.

Tässä pätkä ko. uutisesta:




> Miesten ja bussikuskin välille oli päätepysäkillä syntynyt sanaharkkaa puoli kahdeksan aikaan illalla. Riidan päätteeksi miehet löivät kuskia nyrkillä kasvoihin ja tyhjensivät vaahtosammuttimen hänen päälleen.

----------


## Koala

Maailmasta on tullut ihan älytön paikka. Jaksan aina vain ihmetellä mikä mahtaa johtaa oletettavasti omaan pahaan oloon täysin ulkopuoliselle "kostoon".

----------


## hylje

Nyky-yhteiskunnassa on järjestelmällinen paine joko tyhjäntoimittamiseen tai jos kykenee hyväksyttävään työhön, ylisuorittamiseen. 

Kontrastina esimerkiksi perustulomalli, jossa minimipalkkaa ei ole: kuka tahansa joka voi siirtää pieniä esineitä paikasta toiseen on kykenevä ja tervetullut mielekkääseen työhön, kun työnantajan ei tarvitse sitoutua epämääräiseen työntekijään eikä suhteettoman isoon palkkaan. Riistoa ei voi tapahtua, koska työntekijä saa perustulolla niukan, mutta riittävän elintason ja voi kieltäytyä huonosti palkatuista paskaduuneista. Toisaalta itsenäinen työnantaja voi helposti palkata apulaisia kun töitä on enemmän kuin mitä itse kestää, koska palkkakulut eivät räjähdä heti käsiin.

En väitä, että kaikki sosiaaliset ongelmat ratkeavat tästä, mutta järjestelmällinen paine syrjäytyä kevenee oleellisesti helpottuvan työnteon ja työllistymisen avulla.

----------


## ARTAI

Työni puolesta joudun asioihin ottamaan kantaa ja totean ketjussa joidenkin kirjoittajien erkaantuneen aiheesta. Kuka esittää linja-autonkuljettajan provosoineen itsensä päälle käymisen ja kuka mitäkin.
  PKS:n joukkoliikenteessä kuljettajana jo 26 vuotta toimineena olen muutaman kerran joutunut koskemattomuuden kohteeksi puuttuessani lain vastaiseen käyttäytymiseen kuten ilkivaltaan tai matkustajan toista kohtaan suorittaman kunniattoman tai väkivaltaisen teon estämiseen tai lopettamiseen.
  Lähes kaikki muut matkustajaksi aikovan lainvastaiset teot ovat johtuneet matkustuspetoksen yrityksestä tai haluttomuudesta maksaa matkaansa. 

Joidenkin lukijoiden mielestä olen siten huono kuljettajana vaatiessani asiakkaalta asianomaisia matkan tekemisen edellytyksiä.
  Tosiasia kuitenkin on, että väkivaltaisen tai maksuhaluttoman asiakkaan, joka estää bussin aikatauluun merkityn kulun, jääminen kiinni ja joutuminen edesvastuuseen tekemisestään, on paras takuu kuljettajan ja matkustajien turvallisuuden lisäämiseen matkan aikana. 
Tätä kiinni jäämisriskiä on nyt pystytty merkittävästi nostamaan.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Ja taas kuljettaja pahoinpidelty.  :Mad:

----------


## 339-DF

HS:n esimerkkitapauksista aika monet johtuvat siitä, että kuljettaja tivaa matkustajilta lippua. Se on tietysti sinänsä ihan oikein, mutta työturvallisuuden kannalta taitaisi olla parempi jättää tivaamatta ja tilata vaikka vartijat paikalle.

Kun Jenkeissä matkustaa bussilla vähän getommilla alueilla, niin siellä monet menevät ihan surutta pummilla eikä kuljettaja puutu asiaan mitenkään, ei edes yritä. Se on nimenomaan työturvallisuussyistä ymmärrettävää vaikka onkin periaatteessa väärin ainakin niitä kohtaan, jotka maksavat matkansa.

Minusta alkaa tuntua siltä, että avorahastukseen siirtyminen bussiliikenteessä vähentäisi näitä pahoinpitelytapauksia merkittävästi. Lisäksi työturvallisuuden nimissä kuljettaja voisi jättää puuttumatta myös epäasialliseen käytökseen busseissa ja tilata vaan suoraan vartijat paikalle silloin kun siihen on aihetta.

----------


## sm3

Kokosin nämä tuonne havaintoketjuun pistämäni linkit tähän, koska tänne ne sopivat paremmin. 

Äänekäs HIFK-laulanta keskeytti bussimatkan (3.5.2011)
http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki...i_bussimatkan/

Kiukkuinen mies häiriköi bussissa (6.5.2011)
http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki...ikoi_bussissa/

Onko muuten kuulunut otsikon tapahtumasta mitään, saivatko tekijät muuta kuin nuhteita?

----------


## sm3

Nyrkkeilysalille kiirehtinyt nainen löi bussikuskia (12.5.2011)

http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki...i_bussikuskia/

----------


## 339-DF

On mahtanut olla turvallinen tunne bussimatkustajilla, kun linja-auto hurjastelee Mäkelänkadulla saadakseen autoilijan kiinni.

Jos bussikuskille olisi riittänyt rekisterinumeron ylösottaminen, olisi vältetty paitsi takaa-ajo myös väkivalta. Tosin voi olla, että minuakin olisi sapettanut tilanteessa sen verran, etten olisi toiminut järkevästi vaan päästänyt tunteet valloilleen ja tehnyt juuri niin kuin tuo bussikuskikin teki.

----------


## tkp

> On mahtanut olla turvallinen tunne bussimatkustajilla, kun linja-auto hurjastelee Mäkelänkadulla saadakseen autoilijan kiinni.


Jutussa ei mainittu oliko bussi linjaliikenteessa vai tilausajossa tai oliko siinä matkustajia kyydissä vai ei. Voisin kuvitella että auto on ollut tilausajossa kun kuljettaja on noinkin vapaasti lähtenyt törmäilijän perään Sturenkadulle, ja tilausajofirmoissa ollaan yleisesti tarkempia autojen kunnosta...  Mutta tosiaan, harvemmin varsinkaan paikallisliikenteessä kuljettaja on ajamansa auton omistaja että sen takia kannattaisi terveyttään vaarantaa. Rekisterinumero ylös ja saa vakuutusyhtiöt ja poliisi selvittää asian.

----------


## Kuru

Jos ei kuljettajaa kiinni saa vaikka se rekisterinumero oliskin niin vetäytyvät kyllä vastuusta täysin. Tossa olis vaan pitäny heti soittaa poliisille ja ajella vaan perässä.

----------


## Mikle

> On mahtanut olla turvallinen tunne bussimatkustajilla, kun linja-auto hurjastelee Mäkelänkadulla saadakseen autoilijan kiinni.
> 
> Jos bussikuskille olisi riittänyt rekisterinumeron ylösottaminen, olisi vältetty paitsi takaa-ajo myös väkivalta. Tosin voi olla, että minuakin olisi sapettanut tilanteessa sen verran, etten olisi toiminut järkevästi vaan päästänyt tunteet valloilleen ja tehnyt juuri niin kuin tuo bussikuskikin teki.


Silti erittäin hieno homma, että tämäkin höyrypää jäi kiinni!

----------


## karihoo

> Voisin kuvitella että auto on ollut tilausajossa kun kuljettaja on noinkin vapaasti lähtenyt törmäilijän perään Sturenkadulle, ja tilausajofirmoissa ollaan yleisesti tarkempia autojen kunnosta...


Kyllä Mäkelänkadulta Sturenkadulle menee bussipuolen HSL-linjareittejä (ainakin h51, 637 ja 640) sekä muita kaukoliikenteen linjareittejä Tuusulan Hyrylästä Helsinkiin. Ja kyllä, tilausajofirmoissa ollaan hyvinkin tarkkoja autojen kunnosta.

OT: Korsisaaren liikennöimä 637 ei jostain syystä näy HSL:n nettiaikatauluissa.

----------


## jodo

> OT: Korsisaaren liikennöimä 637 ei jostain syystä näy HSL:n nettiaikatauluissa.


Ja syyhän on selvä, 637:llä ei ole mitään tekemistä HSL:n kanssa, ts. se ei ole U-linja.
 Numero sillä on sen takia kun se Tuusulassa menee eri reittiä kuin suurin osa muista Hki-Hyrylä-xx vakiovuoroista.

----------


## Miska

> OT: Korsisaaren liikennöimä 637 ei jostain syystä näy HSL:n nettiaikatauluissa.


Linja 637 ei ole koskaan ollut mukana U-liikenteessä, paitsi 90-luvulla taisi olla yksi aamulähtö Helsingin suuntaan, joka oli U-liikennettä. Jatkossa 637:kin saattaa muuttua ainakin osittain U-linjaksi, kun Hyrylä - Kerava -välin busseissa alkavat kelpaamaan HSL:n liput Keravan sisällä sekä Helsinkiin asti ulottuvilla vuoroilla Kerava - Vantaa/Helsinki -välillä. Etelä-Suomen Linjaliikenteellä on joitakin Helsinki - Riihikallio - Hyrylä - Kerava -vuoroja linjatunnuksella 637, vaikka perus-637 onkin Korsisaaren liikennöimä Helsinki - Riihikallio - Hyrylä - Nurmijärvi - Rajamäki. ESLL ajaa myös Nahkelaan päättyvää 637:n vuoroa. Myöskään jo lakkautetut linjat 634 ja 636 eivät kuuluneet U-järjestelmään, tosin 634:llakin oli 90-luvulla jonkin aikaa yksi U-lähtö. Sittemmin linjatunnusta 634 käytettiin jonkin aikaa 633:n sunnuntaiversiolla, mutta se toki oli 633:n tapaan U-linja.

----------


## kuukanko

> Voisin kuvitella että auto on ollut tilausajossa


Ei ollut, vaan ihan kotoisella h67:llä.

----------


## sm3

Nuorukainen teki kaasuiskun bussiin (Lauantaina tapahtunut)

http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki...iskun_bussiin/

----------


## 339-DF

Perussuomalaisten kansanedustaja Jussi Halla-aho on selvittänyt Poliisihallituksen tarkastajalta bussinkuljettajien pahoinpitelyiden väitettyä rasistisuutta:

http://halla-aho.com/scripta/viela_bussikuskeista.html

Kirjoituksesta poimittuja ydinkohtia:

Tilastojen mukaan bussinkuljettajiin kohdistuvien pahoinpitelyiden määrä on viimeisen kolmen vuoden aikana vähentynyt (2009: 78, 2010: 50, 5/2011: 18).

Ulkomaalaistaustaisia bussinkuljettajia pahoinpidellään keskimäärin vähemmän kuin suomalaistaustaisia.

Vuosittain tehdään 5-6 rikosilmoitusta tapauksista, joissa ulkomaalaistaustainen bussinkuljettaja on käynyt käsiksi matkustajaan.

----------


## A.H

> Tämän vuoden toukokuuhun mennessä on tehty rikosilmoitus 18:sta bussikuskiin kohdistuneesta väkivaltarikoksesta. Yhdessäkään ei ole ilmennyt rasistista motiivia.


Tämähän on mielenkiintoinen luku, sillä tämän uutisen mukaan yksin HelBin tietoon oli tämän kuun alkuun mennessä tullut 11 kuljettajan pahoinpitelyä. Nähdäkseni sille on kolme mahdollista selitystä: a) Helsingin Bussiliikenne on HSL-alueella ajettujen sivujen määrään nähden valtavasti yliedustettuna pahoinpideltyjen kuljettajien määrässä, b) osa muista liikennöitsijöistä ei tee rikosilmoituksia henkilökuntaansa kohdistuneista hyökkäyksistä tai c) Scriptassa esitetään luovaa tulkintaa todellisista luvuista.

Historiasta oppimamme perusteella Ockhamin partaveitsi ehkä kallistuisi jälkimmäisen vaihtoehdon kannalle. Etenkin tälle olisi kiva nähdä jokin lähde:




> Vuosittain tehdään 5-6 rikosilmoitusta tapauksista, joissa ulkomaalaistaustainen bussinkuljettaja on käynyt käsiksi matkustajaan.


Tai ainakin tuota voisi vertailla tilastoon siitä, paljonko kuljettajista yleensä tehdään rikosilmoituksia. Oma näppituntumani nimittäin on, että joutuminen kahnaukseen matkustajan kanssa puolin tai toisin olisi kantasuomalaiselle kuljettajalle helpompaa kuin ulkomaalaissyntyiselle. Jälkimmäisten kielitaito (tai ego) kun ei välttämättä riitä riidan aikaiseksi saamiseen.

----------


## vristo

> Lisäksi työturvallisuuden nimissä kuljettaja voisi jättää puuttumatta myös epäasialliseen käytökseen busseissa ja tilata vaan suoraan vartijat paikalle silloin kun siihen on aihetta.


Kyllä ainakin minä puutun, jos siihen aihetta. Toki asiallisesti ja asianomaista häiriköivää matkustajaa kunniottaen. Kun matkustaja huutaa suoraa huutoa ja todella epäasiallista kieltä käyttäen ruuhkabussissa, jossa on mm. lapsiperheitä, olen pyytänyt häntä hillitsemään käytöstään. 

Olen toki saanut vastauksia, jossa vedotaan mm. Suomen sananvapauslakiin, mutta yleisen turvallisuuden (josta olen ko. asianomaiselle maininnut) nimissä, olen bussinkuljettajana määrännyt joitain matkustajia myös poistumaan kuljettamastani bussista. Toki takaraivossani on ollut ajatus, että jospa vaarannan oman työturvallisuutenikin. Mutta toistaiseksi kaikki on toiminut hyvin pelkän auktoriteettini (bussinkuljettajana) voimin. 

Arvioin toki tilanteen etukäteen, etten aivan "verta kaiva nenästäni", mutta eihän sitä koskaan tiedä, milloin eteen tulee se pahin tilanne yllättäen. Muutaman kerran on soittanut suoraan ammattilaiset eli poliisit paikalla, kun on ollut kyseessä esimerkiksi sammuneen ison korston herättäminen. Onneksi niin, sillä vuosia sitten eräänä vappuaamuna tällainen henkilö oli käydä häntä noutamaan tulleiden poliisienkin kimppuun (oli heitä päätä pidempi "lihaskimppu").

----------


## sm3

> Kyllä ainakin minä puutun, jos siihen aihetta. Toki asiallisesti ja asianomaista häiriköivää matkustajaa kunniottaen. Kun matkustaja huutaa suoraa huutoa ja todella epäasiallista kieltä käyttäen ruuhkabussissa, jossa on mm. lapsiperheitä, olen pyytänyt häntä hillitsemään käytöstään. 
> 
> Olen toki saanut vastauksia, jossa vedotaan mm. Suomen sananvapauslakiin, mutta yleisen turvallisuuden (josta olen ko. asianomaiselle maininnut) nimissä, olen bussinkuljettajana määrännyt joitain matkustajia myös poistumaan kuljettamastani bussista. Toki takaraivossani on ollut ajatus, että jospa vaarannan oman työturvallisuutenikin. Mutta toistaiseksi kaikki on toiminut hyvin pelkän auktoriteettini (bussinkuljettajana) voimin. 
> 
> Arvioin toki tilanteen etukäteen, etten aivan "verta kaiva nenästäni", mutta eihän sitä koskaan tiedä, milloin eteen tulee se pahin tilanne yllättäen. Muutaman kerran on soittanut suoraan ammattilaiset eli poliisit paikalla, kun on ollut kyseessä esimerkiksi sammuneen ison korston herättäminen. Onneksi niin, sillä vuosia sitten eräänä vappuaamuna tällainen henkilö oli käydä häntä noutamaan tulleiden poliisienkin kimppuun (oli heitä päätä pidempi "lihaskimppu").


Ne jotka vetoavat sananvapauteen luulevat että se oikeuttaa sanomaan mitä vain. Anna semmoselle "laintuntijalle" lakikirja seuraavalla keralla käteen, ja käske katsomaan mitä sananvapaus oikeasti tarkoittaa.  :Smile: 
Toki se oikeuttaa puhumaan lähes mitä vain, ja missä vain, mutta järkeä pitää käyttää kun lakia tulkitsee. Ja muutenkin nämä tyypit jotka lakeihin vetoavat, jättävät aina lukematta ne kohdat joissa puhutaan velvollisuuksista.

----------


## vristo

> Anna semmoselle "laintuntijalle" lakikirja seuraavalla keralla käteen, ja käske katsomaan mitä sananvapaus oikeasti tarkoittaa.


Minullakin on työasuisena bussinkuljettajana Suomen laki takanani:

Laki järjestyksen pitämisestä joukkoliikenteessä 17.6.1977/472

Sieltä lainauksia:



> 2 §
> 
> Matkustaja ei saa meluamalla tai muutoin käyttäytymisellään häiritä muita matkustajia eikä kuljettajaa. Hänen on noudatettava sellaisia kuljettajan antamia määräyksiä, jotka ovat tarpeen järjestyksen tai turvallisuuden säilyttämiseksi.
> 
> 3 §
> 
> Kuljettaja saa kieltäytyä ottamasta matkustajaksi päihtynyttä henkilöä, jonka voidaan väkivaltaisen, uhkaavan tai meluavan käyttäytymisensä perusteella päätellä todennäköisesti aiheuttavan häiriötä.
> 
> Kuljettajalla on oikeus poistaa kulkuneuvosta häiriötä aiheuttava matkustaja, joka kuljettajan kiellosta huolimatta on jatkanut häiriön aiheuttamista. 
> ...


Toki tervettä järkeä saa käyttää, kuten jo aiemmin mainitsin.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

339-DF:ltä toivoisin hivenen lähdekriittisyyttä. Ko. lähde on tunnettu tilastojen ja faktojen tarkoitushakuisesta poiminnasta.

Poliisi oikaisee esitetyt virheelliset tiedot

----------


## PKL-YTV

> On mahtanut olla turvallinen tunne bussimatkustajilla, kun linja-auto hurjastelee Mäkelänkadulla saadakseen autoilijan kiinni.
> 
> Jos bussikuskille olisi riittänyt rekisterinumeron ylösottaminen, olisi vältetty paitsi takaa-ajo myös väkivalta. Tosin voi olla, että minuakin olisi sapettanut tilanteessa sen verran, etten olisi toiminut järkevästi vaan päästänyt tunteet valloilleen ja tehnyt juuri niin kuin tuo bussikuskikin teki.


En nyt tiedä onko tämä yleisesti kerrottavaa materiaalia, vai loukkaanko ko. kuljettajan yksityisyyttä jotenkin, mutta tapahtumahan eteni eri tavalla, kuin mitä luulet. 

HA:n kuljettaja törmäsi h67:aan, tuli bussiin sisään sättimään kuljettajaa, löi tätä ja jatkoi autollaan matkaansa. Kuljettaja soitti poliisin paikalle, antoi heille ko. henkilöauton rekisteritunnuksen, ja jatkoi bussillaan varikolle, josta edelleen lääkäriin tarkistuttamaan itsensä. Tämän jälkeen poliisit olivat ottaneet yhteyttä, että HA oli löytynyt, ja että pahoinpideltyä kuljettajaa tarvitaan tunnistamaan tekijä läheiseltä nyrkkeily/kuntosalilta. 

On erittäin valitettavaa, että tälläkin foorumilla usein ajatellaan kuljettajan tehneen jotain päätöntä - meitä on ihan vastuuntuntoisia ammattilaisiakin!

----------


## 339-DF

> 339-DF:ltä toivoisin hivenen lähdekriittisyyttä. Ko. lähde on tunnettu tilastojen ja faktojen tarkoitushakuisesta poiminnasta.


Halla-aho tietysti persoonana herättää voimakkaita tunteita. Mutta hän nyt kuitenkin on eduskunnan hallintovaliokunnan puheenjohtaja, joten lähtökohtaisesti on voitava olettaa, että hänen kertomansa pitää paikkansa ainakin tilastojen osalta. Tilastoista vedetyt johtopäätökset ovat sitten jo vähän eri juttu, ne kun ovat aina henkilökohtaisia johtopäätöksiä.

Jos joku ei halua Halla-ahon kertomia tilastoja uskoa, niin olisi varmasti hyvä osoittaa ne vääriksi muuten kuin tuollaisella yleisellä vihjailulla. Vihjailu kun johtaa vaan siihen, että vihjailija itse joutuu outoon valoon.




> Poliisi oikaisee esitetyt virheelliset tiedot


Mikä Halla-ahon esittämässä oli virheellistä?

Okei, maahanmuuttajabussinkuljettajien pahoinpitelytilastot esittävät myös siviilissä heille tapahtuneet pahoinpitelyt. Se ei käynyt ilmi Halla-ahon tekstistä. Mutta kuitenkin minusta on ilahduttavaa, että pahoinpitelyiden määrä laskee. Siitä ei kai kukaan sentään ole eri mieltä.

Halla-aho nosti esille myös sen, että vuosittain 5-6 maahanmuuttajabussinkuljettajasta tehdään rikosilmoitus, mutta jätti kertomatta, kuinka monesta suomalaisesta kuljettajasta tehdään. Vaan eipä sitä kerro suoraan Uusi Suomikaan. Tosin sanotaan, ettei tilastollista eroa suomalaisiin bussinkuljettajiin ole. Hyvä niin. Ei pidäkään olla.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 19:28 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 19:21 ----------




> En nyt tiedä onko tämä yleisesti kerrottavaa materiaalia, vai loukkaanko ko. kuljettajan yksityisyyttä jotenkin, mutta tapahtumahan eteni eri tavalla, kuin mitä luulet. 
> 
> HA:n kuljettaja törmäsi h67:aan, tuli bussiin sisään sättimään kuljettajaa, löi tätä ja jatkoi autollaan matkaansa. Kuljettaja soitti poliisin paikalle, antoi heille ko. henkilöauton rekisteritunnuksen, ja jatkoi bussillaan varikolle, josta edelleen lääkäriin tarkistuttamaan itsensä. Tämän jälkeen poliisit olivat ottaneet yhteyttä, että HA oli löytynyt, ja että pahoinpideltyä kuljettajaa tarvitaan tunnistamaan tekijä läheiseltä nyrkkeily/kuntosalilta. 
> 
> On erittäin valitettavaa, että tälläkin foorumilla usein ajatellaan kuljettajan tehneen jotain päätöntä - meitä on ihan vastuuntuntoisia ammattilaisiakin!





> Nyrkkeilysalille kiirehtinyt nuori nainen aikaisti treeniensä alkuajankohtaa ja löi bussinkuljettajaa päin näköä tiistai-iltapäivänä kello 16.50 Helsingin Vallilassa.
> 
> Tapahtumat saivat alkunsa Mäkelänkadulla, jossa henkilöautoa ajanut nainen törmäsi keskustan suuntaan kulkeneen linja-auton perään. Nainen ei jäänyt kolaripaikalle selvittämään onnettomuuden syytä, vaan jatkoi välittömästi matkaansa.
> 
> Bussinkuljettaja ei törmäilijän paosta lannistunut, vaan lähti kuljettamallaan linja-autolla tavoittelemaan peräänajajaansa. Linja-autonkuljettaja sai peräänajajan kiinni Sturenkadulla.
> 
> Kun linja-autonkuljettaja meni puhuttamaan henkilöautolla törmäillyttä naista, tämä menetti malttinsa ja tirvaisi bussikuskia nyrkillä. Lisäksi nainen heitti hätäkeskukseen soittaneen linja-autonkuljettajan puhelimen maahan ennen nyrkkeilysalille livahtamista.
> 
> Poliisit kävivät noutamassa vuonna 1983 syntyneen naisen kesken nyrkkeilyharjoitusten. Poliisin tutkimusten mukaan nainen ei viitsinyt jäädä selvittämään liikennerikkomuksiaan linja-autonkuljettajan kanssa, sillä hänellä oli kiire nyrkkeilytreeneihin.
> ...


Sallittakoon kaksi pitkää lainausta, että täsä nyt yhdellä silmäyksellä näkee, mistä on kyse. Alempi on Omakaupunki.fi:n eli Hesarin verkkopalvelun uutinen. Sen tapahtumat ovat oikeastaan kaikilta osin erilaiset kuin ne, mitä PKL-YTV kuvasi. Ainoa yhteinen tekijä on se, että nainen törmäsi bussin perään ja löi kuljettajaa. Siihen sitten yhtäläisyydet loppuivatkin.

Kun en ole itse ollut paikalla, niin on mahdotonta muodostaa käsitystä siitä, mitä oikeasti on tapahtunut.

PKL-YTV, mistä Sinun tietosi ovat peräisin?

Sehän on kyllä tuttua, että HS kirjoittaa mitä sattuu, mutta aika outoa, jos kaikki faktat ovat pielessä tuosta takaa-ajosta lähtien.

Joka tapauksessa, jos HS:n uutinen on totaalinen ankka, niin olen tietysti pahoillani että sen perusteella moitin bussinkuljettajaa turvattomasta takaa-ajosta, jollaista ei tapahtunut.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

339-DF:lle pari pointtia.
- Pointti asiassa oli, että Jussi Halla-ahon esittämät tiedot olivat väärin esitettyjä, johon poliisi puuttui. Asia selviää siitä Uuden Suomen artikkelista eikä ole järkevää referoida sitä sen enempää.
- Jussi Halla-ahon on eri yhteyksissä osoitettu käyttävän faktoja tarkoitushakuisesti tai esittävän väärää tietoa omien poliittisten, joukkoliikenteeseen liittymättömien, tarkoitusperiensä ajamiseen. Kansanedustajan asema tai valiokunnan puheenjohtajuus eivät anna hänelle auktoriteettiasemaa. Varsinaisesti kysymys Jussi Halla-ahon luotettavuudesta lähteenä ei kuulu Joukkoliikennefoorumille enkä aio jatkaa keskustelua tämän pidemmälle.

Tämä väkivalta-asia on ikävä tietysti kahdessa suhteessa:
- Kaikki väkivalta on sinänsä rikos ja tuomittavaa, ja joukkoliikenteen henkilökuntaan kohdistuva väkivalta on sitä erityisesti.
- Viime aikoina väkivallan ympärille on kertynyt erilaista moraalipaniikkia jota on hyödynnetty erilaisiin poliittisiin tarkoitusperiin tavalla, joka minusta on sopimatonta molemmilta osapuolilta.

----------


## vristo

> Joka tapauksessa, jos HS:n uutinen on totaalinen ankka, niin olen tietysti pahoillani että sen perusteella moitin bussinkuljettajaa turvattomasta takaa-ajosta, jollaista ei tapahtunut.


Johan tuo Hesarin uutinenkin kertoo, ettei bussinkuljettajaa epäillä mistään rikoksesta, sensijaan toisena osapuolena ollutta naista jopa kolmesta.




> On erittäin valitettavaa, että tälläkin foorumilla usein ajatellaan kuljettajan tehneen jotain päätöntä -meitä on ihan vastuuntuntoisia ammattilaisiakin!


Olen täsmälleen samaa mieltä kollegani, nimimerkki PKL-YTV:n kanssa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Johan tuo Hesarin uutinenkin kertoo, ettei bussinkuljettajaa epäillä mistään rikoksesta, sensijaan toisena osapuolena ollutta naista jopa kolmesta.


Ei uutinen kerro, että bussinkuljettajaa ei epäillä. Ei se tosin kerro sitäkään, että epäiltäisiin. Mutta en minäkään ole väittänyt, että bussinkuljettajaa epäillään tai ei epäillä jostakin. Minä kiinnitin vain huomiota siihen, että uutisen mukaan bussinkuljettaja on lähtenyt bussillaan takaa-ajoon. Takaa-ajoon lähtevä bussi olisi aikamoinen vaaratekijä liikenteessä. Jos uutinen ei siltä osin pidäkään paikkaansa, se on erittäin hyvä juttu.

Naista sen sijaan epäillään, ja syytä onkin. Eiköhän tuosta aikamoiset sakotkin tule.




> Olen täsmälleen samaa mieltä kollegani, nimimerkki PKL-YTV:n kanssa.


Minulle taas tulee vähän sellainen tunne, että foorumilla olisi ikään kuin kiellettyä arvostella bussinkuljettajia, tapahtuipa mitä tahansa. Uutinen väitti, että bussilla on lähdetty takaa-ajoon ja minä kritisoin takaa-ajoa. Eikö sitä takaa-ajoa olisi saanut kritisoida?

Se on selvä, että jos uutinen oli väärässä, niin kritiikkikin on perusteetonta. Mutta sitä minä en voinut tietää. Kai nyt lähtökohta kuitenkin on se, etteivät ns. laatulehdet ihan itse keksi juttujaan.

Minusta on itsestään selvää, että osa  toivottavasti hyvin suuri osa  bussinkuljettajista on vastuuntuntoisia ammattilaisia. Ihan yhtä selvää on kuitenkin se, että kaikki eivät ole. Sama pätee mihin ammattiryhmään tahansa. Raitiovaununkuljettajiin, metrojunankuljettajiin, lääkäreihin, suutareihin, lakimiehiin... Myös siihen ammattiryhmään, mitä minä edustan. Ei siinä ole mitään kummallista, se on ihan luonnollista. Ihmisiähän me kaikki ollaan.

Joukkoliikennefoorumilla kun ollaan, niin toivon, että myös joukkoliikenteeseen liittyviä ammattikuntia voi arvioida, arvostella ja kritisoida sekä ryhmänä että yksilöinä. Ei kai se sentään niin voi olla, että täällä meidän täytyy kaikkien olla väkisin joukkoliikenteen puolella?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> - Pointti asiassa oli, että Jussi Halla-ahon esittämät tiedot olivat väärin esitettyjä, johon poliisi puuttui. Asia selviää siitä Uuden Suomen artikkelista eikä ole järkevää referoida sitä sen enempää.


En halua yleisesti ottaa kantaa Halla-ahon argumentoinnin laadun puolesta, mutta tuo US:n artikkelikaan ei nyt ihan vakuuta. Jossain on nyt puhelin rikki pahasti, koska Halla-aho kirjoittaa "Vuonna 2009 kirjattiin pääkaupunkiseudulla 78 tapausta, jossa linja-autonkuljettaja joutui pahoinpitelyn tai lievän pahoinpitelyn uhriksi. *Näistä n. 10 oli ulkomaalaistaustaisia*.", mutta US sanoo saman "Halla-aho kirjoittaa muun muassa, että vuonna 2009 pahoinpitelyn tai lievän pahoinpitelyn uhriksi joutui 78 maahanmuuttajataustaista bussinkuljettajaa", ja poliisi US:n mukaan "Nämä luvut kertovat vain ne tapaukset, joiden asianomistajana on ollut ulkomaalaistaustainen bussinkuljettaja."

Eli joko Halla-aho on temmannut tuulesta tuon 10/78 tai käsittänyt väärin poliisin informaation, poliisi on alun perin antanut täysin vääriä lukuja, selittänyt myöhemmin US:lle väärin tai toimittaja on käsittänyt ihan väärin. Ainakaan toimittaja ei ole osannut lukea Halla-ahon tekstiä oikein. Mikä nyt harmittaa, koska edelleenkään ei ole mitään hajua siitä, mitkä olisivat oikeat, relevantit luvut.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 16:05 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 15:59 ----------




> HA:n kuljettaja törmäsi h67:aan, tuli bussiin sisään sättimään kuljettajaa, löi tätä ja jatkoi autollaan matkaansa. Kuljettaja soitti poliisin paikalle, antoi heille ko. henkilöauton rekisteritunnuksen, ja jatkoi bussillaan varikolle, josta edelleen lääkäriin tarkistuttamaan itsensä.


Tarkoitatko tässä myös, että on toimittajan mielikuvitusta, että bussinkuljettaja olisi lähtenyt ajamaan kyseisen autonkuljettajan perään missään vaiheessa?

----------


## PKL-YTV

En tässä ala tekemään lainauksia sieltä ja täältä, kukin kyllä tunnistaa kenen jälkikysymykseen vastaan. 

Mistä tiedän tapahtumien kulun? Tiedän sen siitä, että olin silloin ajotoimistossa tuuraamassa, ja yrittämässä pysyä kärryillä onko kuinka vakavasti sattunut keneenkään, jääkö jotain ajamatta jne.

Mitä tarkoitin tuolla ehkä vähän provokatiivisella kommentilla ammattilaisuudesta? Halusin korostaa medioiden yleistä tapaa uutisoida niin, että syy usein jo otsikossa sälytetään raskaan liikenteen niskaan. Moni kuitenkin ajaa ja toimii kuten kuuluukin, mutta juurikin nämä säännöistä piittaamattomat sen maineen tekevät. Ja tämän syystä tai syyttä saadun maineen takia monille tuleekin mieleen heti kun näkee kolarin tapahtuneen ja siinä osallisena olleen raskaan ajoneuvon, näin karrikoiden, että "jaaha, taas siellä on bussi ajanu jonkun päälle" ja siis ilman mitään tietoa tapahtumien kulusta. Näin sen ei pitäisi mielestäni olla! Ei sen kummempaa.

----------


## tkp

http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki...n_helsingissa/

"Bussikuski joutui matkustajan pahoinpitelemäksi Helsingissä lauantaina kello 00.20. Tapahtumat saivat alkunsa Oulunkylässä Käskynhaltijantien kohdalla, kun bussikuski meni poistamaan bussissa häiriötä aiheuttanutta mieshenkilöä.

Pahoinpitely tapahtui linjalla numero 72."

----------


## 339-DF

Olettekos kuulleet lutkaliikkeestä? Joku jenkkipoliisi oli sanonut, että naiset voisivat välttää raiskatuksi tulemista jos eivät pukeutuisi kuin lutkat. Sellaista ei tietenkään saa sanoa, vaikka se on totta, koska naisilla on oikeus pukeutua kuin lutka tulematta silti raiskatuksi.

Näissä jatkuvissa bussikuskipahoinpitelyissä on ihan sama tilanne. Kuski voisi välttää pahoinpitelyn, kun ei tivaisi potentiaalisilta pahoinpitelijöiltä lippua tai menisi heittämään kaiken maailman tatuoituja musiikinkuuntelijoita pihalle kesken matkan. Mutta tällaistakaan ei saa sanoa ääneen, sillä kuskilla on toki täysi oikeus kysellä lippuja ja poistaa häiriötä aiheuttavia matkustajia.

Kuinkahan monta pahoinpitelyä ja paprikasumutusta pitää vielä tapahtua ennen kuin bussinkuljettajien itsesuojeluvaisto vie voiton? Ovatko nämä kuljettajauhrit rohkeita vai tyhmänrohkeita? Omista oikeuksista  jopa velvollisuuksista  on hyvä pitää kiinni, mutta missä menee raja, jonka jälkeen onkin tärkeämpää säilyttää fyysinen koskemattomuus ja antaa musan soida sen 10 minuuttia?

----------


## vristo

Mutta, mitäs jos joku matkustajista pyytää bussikuskin apua johonkin hänelle epämiellyttävän tilanteen ratkaisemiseksi? Vastaanko siihen vain, että "ei kuulu mulle"? Kuljettajan tehtävä on myös suojella muita matkustajia ja vastata omalta osaltaan matkustusviihtyisyydesta sekä -turvallisuudesta.

Jokainen ammattitaitoinen bussinkuljettaja osaa mielestäni arvioida, missä menee se raja, jonka jälkeen häiriötekijöihin puututaan.  Tyhmänrohkea ei saa olla, turvallisuusalan ammattilaiset ovat sitä varten. 

Puukostahan voi nykyään saada täysin sivullinenkin, ilman mitään näkyvää syytä, keskellä kirkasta päivää Helsingissä. Pitäisikö sen estämiseksi pysyä vain kotona?

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 10:38 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 10:23 ----------

Matkustajien täytyy mielestäni luottaa, että bussinkuljettajalla on ns. hommat hallussa, niin bussin kuljettamisen kuin se turvallisuuden suhteen. 

Lontoossahan bussinkuljettaja istuu turvasermien takana, eikä hän saa puuttua tapahtumiin bussissa, vaikka mitä tapahtuisi siellä takana, vaan aina kutsutaan poliisi tms. Toivon, ettei meillä tarvitse mennä näin pitkälle koskaan.

"Bus driver safety growing concern" (Ifpress.com)

----------


## vko

> Mutta, mitäs jos joku matkustajista pyytää bussikuskin apua johonkin hänelle epämiellyttävän tilanteen ratkaisemiseksi? Vastaanko siihen vain, että "ei kuulu mulle"? Kuljettajan tehtävä on myös suojella muita matkustajia ja vastata omalta osaltaan matkustusviihtyisyydesta sekä -turvallisuudesta.


Ja viimeisin tapahtuma maanantai-illalta, jolloin matkustamossa riehunut henkilö mm. löi muita matkustajia ja uhkasi tappaa kuljettajan. Tämän kaverin sentään poliisit saivat mukaansa. Moniko tälläinen tilanne edes päätyy yleisön tietoon? Saako riehuja edes mitään rangaistusta? Vastaukset varmasti moni osaisi ennustaa: "Hyvin harva", "Ei mitään pikkusakkoja ihmeellisempää, jos sitäkään". Onneksi Suomen oikeuslaitos muistaa aina pitää rikoksen tekijän puolia.




> Lontoossahan bussinkuljettaja istuu turvasermien takana, eikä hän saa puuttua tapahtumiin bussissa, vaikka mitä tapahtuisi siellä takana, vaan aina kutsutaan poliisi tms. Toivon, ettei meillä tarvitse mennä näin pitkälle koskaan.
> 
> "Bus driver safety growing concern" (Ifpress.com)


Tämä linkattu Lontoo on vähän eri Lontoo kuin sitä edeltävässä lauseessa mainittu, isossa Lontoossa on pari bussia enemmän kuin jutussa mainitut 191.  :Wink:

----------


## vristo

> Ja viimeisin tapahtuma maanantai-illalta, jolloin matkustamossa riehunut henkilö mm. löi muita matkustajia ja uhkasi tappaa kuljettajan. Tämän kaverin sentään poliisit saivat mukaansa. Moniko tälläinen tilanne edes päätyy yleisön tietoon? Saako riehuja edes mitään rangaistusta? Vastaukset varmasti moni osaisi ennustaa: "Hyvin harva", "Ei mitään pikkusakkoja ihmeellisempää, jos sitäkään". Onneksi Suomen oikeuslaitos muistaa aina pitää rikoksen tekijän puolia.


Minut on uhatty tappaa parisen kertaa urani aikana. 
Yksi oli kun en kello kahden jälkeen yöllä päästänyt eräitä kyytiin pyrkineitä ilman yötaksaa (he halusivat ostaa normaalihintaisen arvolipun). Minulle nämä uhkaukset ovat kun "vettä sillan alla", mutta toki ne jäävät mieleen. Ja on myös tasan tosi, että näin käyttäytyvä matkustaja saa välittömästi porttikiellon minun kuljettamaan bussiin.

Koko työurani aikana väkivallanteot joukkoliikenteen työntekijöitä kohtaan on ollut yksi ammattimme suurimpia uhkakuvia.





> Tämä linkattu Lontoo on vähän eri Lontoo kuin sitä edeltävässä lauseessa mainittu, isossa Lontoossa on pari bussia enemmän kuin jutussa mainitut 191.


 Joo, pahoittelen, etten löytänyt netistä sopivaa linkkiä tukemaan sanomaani, mutta olen keskustellut mm. Lontoossa töissä olleiden kolleegoitteni kanssa. Toki kuljettajien jutut ovat usein hieman värittyneitä  :Wink: .

Tällä linkkaamallani jutulla halusin kuitenkin kertoa, että kuljettajiin ja muuhun liikennehenkilökuntaan kohdistuva väkivallanuhka on aika globaalinen ongelma. Olisikin mielenkiintoista tietää tarkemmin, miten muualla asiaa on yritetty ratkaista.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 12:01 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 11:49 ----------

Jaa joo, tuo linkkamani juttu "Lontoosta" kertoikin tästä Lontoosta, Kanadan Ontarion osavaltiossa:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/London,_Ontario

No, tuttuja ongelmia sielläkin, yhtä kaikki  :Wink: .

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 12:06 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 12:01 ----------



> ... isossa Lontoossa on pari bussia enemmän kuin jutussa mainitut 191.


Joo, tähän vielä off-topic triviatietona, että Suur-Lontoon alueella (Isossa Britanniassa) liikennöi yli 6800 bussia, yli 700:lla bussireitillä ja niillä tehdään vuosittain yli 1,8 miljardia joukkoliikennematkaa.  :Wink:

----------


## vko

> Minut on uhatty tappaa parisen kertaa urani aikana. [...] Minulle nämä uhkaukset ovat kun "vettä sillan alla", mutta toki ne jäävät mieleen.


Tämähän toki riippuu uhatusta itsestään, toisille se ei välttämättä ole niin helposti sivuutettava juttu. Ja tietenkin tilanteesta. Varmasti edellä mainitun kaltainen henkilö, joka jo näyttää väkivaltaisuuttaan, saa sen uhkauksenkin vaikuttamaan huomattavasti todellisemmalta kuin joku muulla tavalla käyttäytyvä uhkailija. Laiton uhkaus joka tapauksessa, josta tietenkin kuuluisi rangaistuskin saada.

----------


## tkp

> Onneksi Suomen oikeuslaitos muistaa aina pitää rikoksen tekijän puolia.


Lisänä tähän voisi mainita että Englanissa tiedotusvälineet julkaisevat hyvin herkästi rikoksen tekijän nimen ja kuvan, kun taas Suomessa hyvin harvoin tälläistä tapahtuu (käytännössä ainoastaan vakavemmissa murha/tappojutuissa, muuten tyydytään toteamaan että keski-ikäinen mies sai tuomion jne.) Ja mikäli tekijä on ulkomaalaistaustainen niin tätäkään tietoa ei "vahingossakaan" kerrota julkisuuteen. Suomessa rikoksen tekijällä tuntuu olevan hyvä yksityisyyden suoja vaikka oikeuden päätökset ovat julkisia ellei niitä erikseen määrätä salaisiksi.

----------


## Piirka

> Tällä linkkaamallani jutulla halusin kuitenkin kertoa, että kuljettajiin ja muuhun liikennehenkilökuntaan kohdistuva väkivallanuhka on aika globaalinen ongelma. Olisikin mielenkiintoista tietää tarkemmin, miten muualla asiaa on yritetty ratkaista.


Ruotsissa on useammalla paikkakunnalla liikennehenkilökunta joutunut rahalaukkuryöstöjen uhriksi. Siksi on mm. Tukholmassa, Hallannissa ja Värmlannissa luovuttu lipunmyynnistä busseissa. Skoonessa lipunmyynti loppui tämän kuun alussa ei pelkästään busseissa vaan myös lähiliikennejunissa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Jokainen ammattitaitoinen bussinkuljettaja osaa mielestäni arvioida, missä menee se raja, jonka jälkeen häiriötekijöihin puututaan.  Tyhmänrohkea ei saa olla, turvallisuusalan ammattilaiset ovat sitä varten.


Näin minäkin ajattelen. Mutta tästä ajattelutavasta seuraa tavallaan myös se, että nämä pahoinpidellyksi joutuneet eivät olleet ammattitaitoisia, kun tilanne kehittyi tällä tavalla.

Miksi muuten raitiovaununkuljettajia ei pahoinpidellä? Karsitaanko pahoinpitelyalttiit kuljettajaehdokkaat jo rekrytointivaiheessa, ja jos, niin miten se on mahdollista? Vai nauttiiko rvk kansan keskuudessa oleellisesti suuremmasta auktoriteetista? Vai kulkevatko ratikat vähemmän pahoinpitelyalttiissa osassa kaupunkia? Vai sietävätkö rvk:t enemmän musiikkia ja kaljapulloja kuin bussivirkaveljensä ja saavat siten olla fyysisesti rauhassa? Joku syyhän tähän täytyy olla, eikä se ole ratikoiden suljetumpi ohjaamo, sillä nämä bussipahoinpitelyt tapahtuvat pääsääntöisesti ohjaamon ulkopuolella, kun kuljettaja on jostain syystä ohjaamosta poistunut.




> Puukostahan voi nykyään saada täysin sivullinenkin, ilman mitään näkyvää syytä, keskellä kirkasta päivää Helsingissä. Pitäisikö sen estämiseksi pysyä vain kotona?


Bussikuskipahoinpitelyn todennäköisyys tuntuu olevan aika lailla suurempi kuin random-puukotuksen kohteeksi joutuminen, joten ei nämä ihan ole verrattavissa toisiinsa. Mutta kyllä tässäkin voi hakea analogiaa lutkaliikkeeseen. Kannattaako mennä kännissä örveltämään rautatieasemalle tai kekkuloimaan puolialasti yölliseen Kaisaniemen puistoon, vaikka siihen olisikin ns. oikeus?

----------


## vristo

> Näin minäkin ajattelen. Mutta tästä ajattelutavasta seuraa tavallaan myös se, että nämä pahoinpidellyksi joutuneet eivät olleet ammattitaitoisia, kun tilanne kehittyi tällä tavalla.


Joskus asiat ovat toki myös onnettomien sattumien summa, eivätkä ole niinkään riippuvaisia muista tekijöistä.




> Miksi muuten raitiovaununkuljettajia ei pahoinpidellä? Karsitaanko pahoinpitelyalttiit kuljettajaehdokkaat jo rekrytointivaiheessa, ja jos, niin miten se on mahdollista? Vai nauttiiko rvk kansan keskuudessa oleellisesti suuremmasta auktoriteetista? Vai kulkevatko ratikat vähemmän pahoinpitelyalttiissa osassa kaupunkia? Vai sietävätkö rvk:t enemmän musiikkia ja kaljapulloja kuin bussivirkaveljensä ja saavat siten olla fyysisesti rauhassa? Joku syyhän tähän täytyy olla, eikä se ole ratikoiden suljetumpi ohjaamo, sillä nämä bussipahoinpitelyt tapahtuvat pääsääntöisesti ohjaamon ulkopuolella, kun kuljettaja on jostain syystä ohjaamosta poistunut.


Kyllähän näitäkin tapahtuu, tiedä sitten kuinka tiuhaan. Bussinkuljettajat taitavat olla nykyään aikalailla tapetilla (ei vähintään kollegani tapauksesta johtuen viime helmikuussa).
Joku raitioliikenneammattilainen voisi kuitenkin kertoa niistä tarkemmin.
http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki...n_kuljettajan/

Silloin tällöin ratikalla matkustavana täytyy kyllä myöntää, että ratikassa (ja myöskin metrossa) törmää selvästi useammin ns. hörhöihin tai muihin häiriötekijöihin. Laitapuolenkulkijoita näkee ratikoissa lähes aina. Busseissa heidät on yleensä karsittu jo heidän kyytiin pyrkiessään. Myös suljettu kuljettajarahastus busseissa auttaa selvästi vähentämään heitä, kun kuljettaja voi paremmin estää heidän tulonsa jo alkuvaiheessa. Raitioliikenteessä (kuten myös metrossa) voidaan tulla kyytiin ilman, että esimerkiksi matkan maksaminen on tarkoitus alunperinkään (esimerkiksi minun kyydissäni bussissa matkalipuntarkastuksissa ei ole juuri koskaan löytynyt pummilla matkustavia). Ratikoissa, metrossa ja lähijunissa heitä on aina (oman kokemukseni mukaan).




> Bussikuskipahoinpitelyn todennäköisyys tuntuu olevan aika lailla suurempi kuin random-puukotuksen kohteeksi joutuminen, joten ei nämä ihan ole verrattavissa toisiinsa. Mutta kyllä tässäkin voi hakea analogiaa lutkaliikkeeseen. Kannattaako mennä kännissä örveltämään rautatieasemalle tai kekkuloimaan puolialasti yölliseen Kaisaniemen puistoon, vaikka siihen olisikin ns. oikeus?


Ei tietenkään kannata, mutta mielestäni tätä ei voi verrata työtään tekevään bussinkuljettajaan (kuten muihinkaan joukkoliikenneammattilaisiin), joiden tehtävänä on paitsi tarjota asiakkaille turvallisia joukkoliikennepalveluita, mutta myös suojella kallista kalustoa.

----------


## kuukanko

> Vai sietävätkö rvk:t enemmän musiikkia ja kaljapulloja kuin bussivirkaveljensä ja saavat siten olla fyysisesti rauhassa?


Tähän varmasti suurimmalla osalla sekä busseissa että ratikoissa Helsingissä matkustaneilta löytyy omakohtaista kokemusta. Ratikoissa puuttumiskynnys tuntuu olevan huomattavan paljon korkeammalla ja jos niissä puututaan, niin usein se tehdään tilaamalla vartijat valmiiksi jollekin pysäkille ja puuttumalla tilanteeseen vasta sillä pysäkillä.

Busseissa toki merkittävä vaikutus on myös sillä, että niissä kuljettajan tehtävänä on tarkastaa liput.

----------


## 339-DF

Matkustajan raiskanneelle bussinkuljettajalle pitkä vankeustuomio: http://www.hs.fi/kotimaa/artikkeli/T.../1135267291683

----------


## 339-DF

> Matkustajan raiskanneelle bussinkuljettajalle pitkä vankeustuomio: http://www.hs.fi/kotimaa/artikkeli/T.../1135267291683


Lisäys vielä: Iltalehti tietää kertoa, että kuljettaja oli "ulkomaalaissyntyinen": http://www.iltalehti.fi/uutiset/2011...75407_uu.shtml

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Panin eilen illalla merkille että Kampin bussiterminaalissa soitetaan myöhään illalla klassista musiikkia, ilmeisesti siksi että nuoriso ei oleskelisi siellä asiattomasti. Klassinen musiikkihan tunnetusti "ärsyttää" nuoria. Olihan se eilen soitettu musiikki tyypiltään sellaista että ärsytti se pikkasen minuakin mutta kun bussia tarvitsi odottaa vain n 10 minuuttia niin kyllä sen kesti. Onko HSL:llä muualla käytössä tätä menetelmää asiattoman oleskelun kitkemiseksi? 

t. Rainer

----------


## sm3

> Panin eilen illalla merkille että Kampin bussiterminaalissa soitetaan myöhään illalla klassista musiikkia, ilmeisesti siksi että nuoriso ei oleskelisi siellä asiattomasti. Klassinen musiikkihan tunnetusti "ärsyttää" nuoria. Olihan se eilen soitettu musiikki tyypiltään sellaista että ärsytti se pikkasen minuakin mutta kun bussia tarvitsi odottaa vain n 10 minuuttia niin kyllä sen kesti. Onko HSL:llä muualla käytössä tätä menetelmää asiattoman oleskelun kitkemiseksi?


Eikös tuota ole kauppojen edustoillakin kokeiltu. On se kyllä aikamoista ajatella että pelkällä musiikilla häädetään ihmisiä pois. Millähän musiikilla saisi nuoret ohjattua nuorisotiloihin? 
Mietityttää kyllä että ovatko nuoret niin "aivottomia" että heitä voi tosiaan täydellisesti ohjailla noinkin kummallisilla tavoilla. Pistää klassista musiikkia sinne minne nuoria ei haluta ja jotain mitä lieneekään soimaan paikkoihin joihin nuorten halutaan tulevan. Mutta eivätkö nuoret tosiaankaan itse ymmärrä missä saa olla ja missä ei. Tuli nimittäin mieleen että koiria koulutetaan samalla tavalla erilaisilla ärsykkeillä, ei luulisi että ihmistä voisi "kouluttaa" koirakirjan mukaan.  :Confused:  Näkemäni nuoret näyttävät kyllä joskus siltä että siellä pipon tai hupun alla ei tapahdu yhtään mitään... 
Mutta klassinen musiikki kai ärsyttää vain niitä huonotapaisia nuoria, jolloin hyvä aines saadaan kätevästi eroteltua.  :Laughing:  Eri tilaisuuksien sisäänkäynneillä ja työhaastatteluissa yms. voisi riskiaineksen tunnistaa vain soittamalla klassista musiikkia. Mahdollisuuksia on rajattomasti, kun kerta se on noin helppoa. 

PS: Ei kannata ottaa tätä viestiä missään nimessä ollenkaan vakavasti, kunhan ilmaisen miten kummallinen juttu tuommoinen on minusta  :Smile:  Minkälaista musiikkia se muuten oli?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Mun mielestäni klassisen musiikin soitaminen kauppakeskuksisa ja tässä tapauksessa bussiterminaalissa on ihan paikallaan jos se saa pelkästään hengailemaan ja häiriköimään tulleet ihmiset, eivät pelkästään nuoret, pysymään poissa.

Musiikki joka soitettiin oli wienervalssia. Sellainen jonka rytmi tempoilee. Minua häiritsi se  että bussiterminaalissa akustiika ei ole paras mahdollinen eli ääni ikaikui ja kovat diskanttiäänet varsinkin räiski ikään kuin korville.

t. Rainer

----------


## Koala

> Mun mielestäni klassisen musiikin soitaminen kauppakeskuksisa ja tässä tapauksessa bussiterminaalissa on ihan paikallaan jos se saa pelkästään hengailemaan ja häiriköimään tulleet ihmiset, eivät pelkästään nuoret, pysymään poissa.


Ja samalla haistatellaan oikeasti bussia odottaville. Se sonta kun ei siellä ihan hiljaa soi.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Eilen ilmestyneessä HS:n Kuukausiliitteessä (7/2011) oli juttua bussikuljettajiin kohdistuvasta väkivallasta ja jutussa oltiin erään kuljettajan kyydissä perjantaiyönä.

----------


## tkp

> Ja samalla haistatellaan oikeasti bussia odottaville. Se sonta kun ei siellä ihan hiljaa soi.


Jos vaihtoehdot on kuunnella klassista musiikkia tai teinien uhoa jossa vähintään joka toinen sana on jotain painokelvotonta niin valitsen ensimmäisen  :Smile:

----------


## Koala

> Jos vaihtoehdot on kuunnella klassista musiikkia tai teinien uhoa jossa vähintään joka toinen sana on jotain painokelvotonta niin valitsen ensimmäisen


No joo, totta tuokin kyllä  :Smile:  Vaikka ei se maailmaa kaatava ongelma ole jos uhoavat keskenään. Siinä kohtaa käy ahdistavaksi kun alkavat pummata tupakkaa/rahaa kaikilta. Sitä ei klassinen estä  :Sad:

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> No joo, totta tuokin kyllä  Vaikka ei se maailmaa kaatava ongelma ole jos uhoavat keskenään. Siinä kohtaa käy ahdistavaksi kun alkavat pummata tupakkaa/rahaa kaikilta. Sitä ei klassinen estä


Mulla on ollut ihan tarpeeksi läheltä piti tilanteita että olen ollut joutua käsirysyyn häiriköiden kanssa. Esim ovat aloittaneet tunkeutumalla minun viereeni seisomaan ja syljeskelemällä niin että sylki osuu ostoskassiini tai housuihini ja kun olen huomauttanut siitä ovat alkaneet v-ttuila. Kyllä klassinen musiikki ja muut karkottimet vähentävät turhaa ja asiatonta lorvailua asemilla ja toivoisin että sitä lisättäisiin.

----------


## 339-DF

Tämä ei sentään edennyt väkivallaksi asti: http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki...vauvan_ovelta/

Jos jollakulla on asiasta enemmän tietoa, olisi mielenkiintoista kuulla. Ihan tuollaisenaan tuo uutinen ei ole kovin uskottavan kuuloinen.

----------


## joboo

> Panin eilen illalla merkille että Kampin bussiterminaalissa soitetaan myöhään illalla klassista musiikkia, ilmeisesti siksi että nuoriso ei oleskelisi siellä asiattomasti. Klassinen musiikkihan tunnetusti "ärsyttää" nuoria. Olihan se eilen soitettu musiikki tyypiltään sellaista että ärsytti se pikkasen minuakin mutta kun bussia tarvitsi odottaa vain n 10 minuuttia niin kyllä sen kesti. Onko HSL:llä muualla käytössä tätä menetelmää asiattoman oleskelun kitkemiseksi?


Riippuhan se nuoriso porukoistakin voi olla että jotkut jopa joutuu kuunella semmoista musiikia kotona tai jossain muualla. Mutta onhan tuo jollain tavaalla hyvä karkote jos se onnistuu mutta nuorilla on juuri näitä että ottaa vain mini kaijuttimet esiin jolloin he häiritsevät muita matkustajia.

----------


## SamiK

Tälläistä pe-la yönä.. http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki...urisumuteisku/

----------


## TEP70

> Tälläistä pe-la yönä.. http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki...urisumuteisku/


Ainoa, mitä tästä tilanteesta voi todeta on, että enpä tällaisessa tilanteessa kuljettajana kovin paljon estelisi, jos pysäkille tyhjennetyn bussin muut matkustajat päättäisivät vetää häiriköitä joukolla kuonoon kiitokseksi.

----------


## Toni A.

Tänään bussissa v62 Tikkurilaan päin matkustaessani, kun istuin takapenkillä näin kun kaksi noin 18-20v lökäpöksynuorta yritti repiä vaijerillista ikkunan hätävasaraa irti siinä loppujen lopuksi vielä onnistuen. Ja kaiken huipuksi toinen vielä kävi tekemässä tarpeensa takaoven portaikkoon...  Missä järki? Vaikka mistään kovin  vakavasta asiasta ollut kyse, mutta ei tuokaan mitään mukavaa ole.

----------


## chauffer

> Tänään bussissa v62 Tikkurilaan päin matkustaessani, kun istuin takapenkillä näin kun kaksi noin 18-20v lökäpöksynuorta yritti repiä vaijerillista ikkunan hätävasaraa irti siinä loppujen lopuksi vielä onnistuen. Ja kaiken huipuksi toinen vielä kävi tekemässä tarpeensa takaoven portaikkoon...  Missä järki? Vaikka mistään kovin  vakavasta asiasta ollut kyse, mutta ei tuokaan mitään mukavaa ole.


Jaa tuoko ilkivalta ei mielestäsi ole kovin vakavaa? Et siis puuttunut asiaan muuta kuin tänne kirjoittamalla? Esim. tuo tarpeiden tekeminen on rangaistavaa ulkonakin, saati sitten bussissa sisällä! Ja tuo hätävasaran anastaminen samanlainen rikos kuin kaupasta varastaminen... Ilmoitus kuljettajalle tai virkavallalle olisi ollut vähintä mitä olisi pitänyt tehdä.  :Mad:

----------


## Toni A.

Rupea siinä nuorempana (ja selvästi heiveröisempänä) soittelemaan mihinkään numeroon, kun istuivat siinä vieressä, kun ois kuitenki tullu siihen tyyliin: "mitä toi oikeen vasikoi meistä, turpaan vaa!". Ja en tiedä oisko kuljettaja ottanut minua kovin kiinnostuneesti, kun itsekin olen nuori. Noh toivottavasti bussin kamerat oli käytössä. Kuljettaja kyllä vilkuili peilistä kun kuului hirveä rutina, ja olisi kyllä voinut vaikka kesken ajon tulla katsomaan tilanne.

----------


## Tonttu18

Nuoret hakkasivat bussikuskin - poliisi kaipaa havaintoja

----------


## joboo

> Nuoret hakkasivat bussikuskin - poliisi kaipaa havaintoja


Toi alkaa minun mielestä riittämään että kuskeja hakataan koko ajan! Kannattaisi pitää ilta myöhään ovet kinnii jolloin jos näkee että tulee tommoisia niin ei ainakaan pääse sissän. Ja kuljettaja voi käynnistää auton ja ajaa esim. jostain ympäri jolloin he ehkä olisi lähtennyt pois kun hän palaa.

----------


## ARTAI

Eilen oli HSL:n tiloissa turvallisuusstrategian työryhmän kokous. Tämä työryhmä saatiin alulle 22.2.2011 taphtuneen väkivalllanteon ja sitä seuranneen AKT:n ammattiosastojen 009 ja 048 voimakkaiden, turvalisuuden lisäämiseen ja väkivallan kitkemisen pois joukkoliikennevälineistä, toimenpiteiden takia.

HSL ja PKS:n liikennöitsijät olivat tuolloin hankalassa raossa, sillä mieli teki kovistella myös linja-autonkuljettajia, mutta haistoivat yleisen mielipiteen olevan turvallisuutta lisäävien toimien takana ja niin saatiin viikonloppuihin terminaalivartiointi.

Mikä kylläkin oli tilattu HSL:n taholta määräaikaisena, mutta raporttien perusteella se katsottiin äärettömän tärkeäksi ja toimivaksi järjestelmäksi. Niinpä se tämän hetken tietojen mukaan on muodostunut pysyväksi väkivaltaa ja häiriökäyttäytymistä ennalta ehkäiseväksi joukkoliikennetyöntekijän suojaksi.

Mutta ikävää kyllä, mitä osattiin odottaa, äidinpikkukullanmurut nousevat nyt busseihin välipysäkeiltä unohtaen, että ihmisten ilmoilla pitää käyttäytyä ihmisiksi.

Yleensä nämä samat tyypit kutsuvat äitiään huoraksi ja siittäjäänsä juopoksi lapsiin sekaantujaksi. Harvemmin he kotonaankaan osaavat tai viitsivät käyttäytyä ihmisiksi.

Suomeen pitäisikin saada laki jolla yleistä järjestystä uhmaavat ja kanssaihmisiä julkisilla paikoilla pieksävät hulikaanit verekseltä tavattuina voitaisiin välittömästi laittaa suorittamaan arestityyppistä istumista. Tämä takaisi sen ettei teko ja seuraus karkaisi kauaksi toisistaan.

Nykyinen liberaali lainsäädäntö on enemmänkin rikollisen puolella antaen koskemattomuutta ja suojaten rikoksen suorittamista. Tähän täytyy tulla muutos!

----------


## 339-DF

Ihmettelen, ettei heinäkuun Kuukausiliitteen tekemä juttu bussiväkivallasta ole herättänyt täällä keskustelua. Juttuun on kootti tammi-toukokuulta HelBin ja Nobinan kuljettajien ilmoittamat väkivaltatilanteet. Tilastosta tietysti puuttuvat ne, joista ei ole tehty ilmoitusta. Niitä varmasti on.

Keräsin noista 65 incidentistä yhteen vähän mielenkiintoisia tietoja. (Lehti väittää, että tapauksia olisi 64 mutta luettelee niitä kuitenkin 65. Ehkä toimittaja siis kiireessä laski yhteen väärin.)

Näistä 65 tapauksesta 37 on sattunut mamukuljettajalle ja 28 suomalaiselle. HelBillä mamukuskeille sattuneet tapaukset ovat yliedustettuina (ulkomaalaisia on 43% mutta incidenttejä 56%) kun taas Nobinalla ulkomaalaisia ja tapauksia on 59%. Mistä tällainen ero liikennöitsijöiden välillä johtuu?

Nämä 65 tapausta voi jakaa muutamaan alaryhmään sen mukaan, mitä bussissa on sattunut. 

Yksi ryhmä ovat väkivaltatapaukset, joissa matkustaja on käynyt kuljettajan kimppuun yllättäen ilman syytä. Tällaisia tapauksia oli 24 eli 37% väkivaltatapauksista.

Sitten ovat tapaukset, jossa kaksi kuljettajaa ovat rähisseet keskenään. Näitä oli 3 eli vajaa 5% tapauksista. Minusta se on yllättävän suuri luku. Eli jos kuljettajat osaisivat olla tappelematta keskenään, vähenisi bussiväkivalta 5%!

Vaikein käsiteltävä kategoria on se, jossa väkivalta on tavalla tai toisella johtunut kuljettajan toiminnasta. Ja ennen kuin vedätte hernettä nokkaan niin miettikääpä hetki. Eli jos kuljettaja heittää humalaisen ulos tai penää matkustajalta lippua niin kyllä, väkivaltatapaus on saanut alkunsa kuljettajan toiminnasta. Niin se vaan on. Se on sitten ihan eri juttu, että kuljettaja on voinut toimia ihan oikein ja ohjekirjan mukaan eikä vaikkapa lipun kysyminen oikeuta ketään käymään toiseen käsiksi. Mutta fakta on se, että jos kuljettaja olisi jättänyt puuttumatta, hän olisi myös välttänyt väkivallan. Tässä on työsuojelulle miettimistä. Näitä tapauksia oli peräti 31 eli 48% kaikista tapauksista! Asiaa kannattaa pohtia. Tässä ei ole kyse nyt siitä, että syyllistettäisiin uhri vaan siitä, että kuljettajien toimintaohjeisiin taitaa olla parasta neuvotella isoja muutoksia. Ei ohjeisteta kuljettajaa ajautumaan tilanteisiin, jotka yhä useammin johtavat väkivaltaan.

Lisäksi oli 7 väkivallatonta tapausta, jotka kaikki olivat rahojen viemistä. Näitä sattui 11%.

Siis väkivaltatapauksista:
- 5% on kuljettajien keskinäistä ja 95% kuljettajien ja matkustajien välistä
- 11% on väkivallatonta rahojen viemistä
- 48% johtuu kuljettajan toiminnasta
- 37% on kuljettajan toiminnasta riippumatonta ja yllättävää

Ryhdyin erikseen katsomaan vielä näitä tapauksia, joissa matkustaja oli vienyt raharengin tai -repun. Niissä ei ollut juuri eroa mamu- ja suomikuskien välillä. Mamulta vietiin rahat kolme kertaa, suomalaiselta neljä.

Nyt kun on tilastoa, voisi keskustella siitä, mitä pitäisi tehdä, että tapausten määrä saadaan alas.

Minusta se on selvä, että nuo kuljettajien väliset väkivaltatapaukset on syytä saada loppumaan. Siihen kai päästään parhaiten niin, että irtisanotaan ne kuljettajat, jotka syyllistyvät väkivaltaan kolleegaa kohtaan. Pikku hiljaa väkivaltaiset häviävät tai oppivat hillitsemään itsensä, ettei lähde työpaikka alta.

Rahojen viemistä ihmettelen hiukan. Kuukausiliitteen selostukset ovat tietysti hyvin tiiviitä mutta niistä saa jotenkin sellaisen käsityksen, että suurin piirtein hetken mielijohteesta kävellään pysäkillä etuovesta ulos ja samalla napataan raharenki vasemmalla kädellä taskuun. Ei se nyt noin helppoa voi olla, vai onko tosiaan? Voisiko ne rahat sijoittaa paikkaan, josta niiden vieminen ei olisi yhtä helppoa? Viivästyttäisikö tämä rahastusta ja kumpi on suurempi paha, rahastustapahtumien hidastuminen vai ryöstöjen vähentyminen? Kertalippuja nyt ei kai busseissa kuitenkaan ihan kamalan paljon myydä. Positiivista tässä sentään on se, että rahat vaan viedään, listattuihin tapauksiin ei liittynyt uhkailua eikä väkivaltaa.

Kuljettajan toiminnasta johtuva, olkoonkin että tuollainen muotoilu ei ole paras mahdollinen ja varmasti herättää tunteita (ehdottakaapa neutraalimpaa!) on ehdottomasti hankalin paikka. Alan olla sitä mieltä, että työsuojelun on laadittava työnantajan kanssa aivan uudet pelisäännöt siitä, mikä bussinkuljettajan rooli on. Onko hän kuljettaja vaiko myös lipunmyyjä, lipuntarkastaja, järjestyksenvalvoja ja sosiaalityöntekijä? Jos kuljettaja on kaikkea tuota, pitäiskö hänen myös saada työstään kuusinkertainen palkka, yksi liksa per työtehtävä? Kohtuullista ei ole se, että toisaalta työnantaja edellyttää kysymään lippua joltain väkivaltaiselta narkkarilta ja toisaalta maksaa sitten riskeihin nähden kohtuuttoman pientä palkkaa.

Ja mitä muut matkustajat voivat kohtuudella olettaa? Totta kai suht rauhallinen matka on ihan kohtuullinen odotus, mutta asetetaanko tästä vastuuseen kuljettaja, joka sitten hoitaa sekä ajamisen että väkivallan uhalla myös humalaisten paimentamisen? Maailma muuttuu ja se, mikä vaikkapa 20 vuotta sitten oli itsestään selvä osa kuljettajan työtä ja myös aika lailla riskitön sellainen, voi olla tänä päivän huomattavasti riskialttiimpaa toimintaa.

Sen sijaan että herätellään ajatusta siitä, miten yöbusseja kieltäydytään ajamasta, voisi minusta ajatella niinkin, että työsuojelu yksipuolisesti ilmoittaisi, etteivät kuljettajat kysele keneltäkään lippua eivätkä itse poista yhtäkään matkustajaa bussista. Tällainen olisi työtaistelutoimenpiteenä matkustajia vähemmän haittaava, kuljettajia yhtä paljon ellei jopa enemmän suojeleva (matkustajien sympatiat katoavat äkkiä, jos kuljettajat jättävät työnsä tekemättä ja matkustajat jäävät pysäkeille työtaistelun vuoksi) ja sekä liikennöitsijälle että tilaajalle varmasti vähintään yhtä harmillinen, jolloin painostusvoimia olisi.

Sitten jää jäljelle tuo viimeinen 37%. Kuukausiliite ei näiden taustoja kerro, mutta antaa ymmärtää tapausten olevan sellaisia, ettei niihin oikein mitenkään pysty vaikuttamaan. Jos joku hyökkää tuntemattoman ihmisen kimppuun julkisella paikalla  on tämä tuntematon sitten bussinkuljettaja tai joku muu  niin eipä sellaista juuri voi ennalta ehkäistä.

Mutta jos 65 väkivaltatapausta karsiutuu 24 tapaukseksi, niin olisihan sekin jo aikamoinen helpotus, eikö vaan?

----------


## antti

Sitä kun on eläkkeellä, niin voi tehdä kaikennäköisiä ehdotuksia. Kuten miksei joukkoliikennekuskit pistä rattaita seis taiteiden yönä. Perusteena alituiset järjestyshäiriöt, näin saataisiin suuri yleisökin huomaamaan että on ongelmia. Pelkät julkilausumat ja kirjelmät tuppaavat kuitenkin hukkumaan systeemin arkistoihin.

----------


## sehta

> Kuljettajan toiminnasta johtuva, olkoonkin että tuollainen muotoilu ei ole paras mahdollinen ja varmasti herättää tunteita (ehdottakaapa neutraalimpaa!) on ehdottomasti hankalin paikka.


Voisiko puhua väkivallasta joka on reaktio kuljettajan toimintaan?

Tilastoinnista: Jaan kyllä huolen ja olen ehdottomasti sitä mieltä, että asiaa kannattaa pohtia työsuojelu- ja muista näkökohdista katsoen, mutta reaktioväkivallan osalta tilasto on sikäli huono lähtökohta, että meidän pitäisi tietää kuinka usein käy niin, että joku suuttuu kuljettajan toiminnasta ja ryhtyy väkivaltaiseksi. Kuukausiliitteen jutusta sai sellaisen kuvan, että ihmiset yleensä käyttäytyvät huonosti kun heiltä tivataan lippua tms, mutta yleensä nämä tilanteet ovat kuitenkaan hyvin harvoin väkivaltaisia - toki todella ärsyttäviä kuskin kannalta. Se, että ei puututa esim. liputtomuuteen yölinjoilla voisi johtaa muihin järjestyshäiriöihin. 

Toisaalta: pahoinpitely on rikoksena sitä luokkaa, että olisin valmis heikentämään muiden matkustajien mukavuutta ja HSL:n taloutta paljonkin jos sillä tavalla voidaan vähentää bussikuskien kokemaa uhkaa.

Viimeisin tapaus ei kai liittynyt yöbussiin millään tavalla. Mutta oliko niin, että yleensä kyseessä oli kuitenkin yöajot ja erityisesti dokausintensiiviset kellonajat? Entä korreloiko pahoinpitelyt bussin täyttöasteen kanssa?

----------


## juzziz

Minusta on typerää pitää renkiä buscomissa tjsp kiinni...sehän aivan huutaa siinä taskuvarkaita "ota minut". Minulla se on aina repussa klipseillä paikassa, mistä saan kätevästi kolikot noukittua.

----------


## chauffer

> Minusta on typerää pitää renkiä buscomissa tjsp kiinni...sehän aivan huutaa siinä taskuvarkaita "ota minut". Minulla se on aina repussa klipseillä paikassa, mistä saan kätevästi kolikot noukittua.


Vasta 16 vuotta olen pitänyt renkiä siinä rahastuslaudan kolossa tai kiinnikkeessä, ikinä ei ole kukaan yrittänyt ottaa. Pysäkillä pidän aina käden rengin päällä... tuohon ei ole oikeaa ja väärää tapaa mielestäni... yölinjoilla on tietty asia erikseen, siellä rahat aina piilossa  :Wink:

----------


## vristo

> Eli jos kuljettaja heittää humalaisen ulos tai penää matkustajalta lippua niin kyllä, väkivaltatapaus on saanut alkunsa kuljettajan toiminnasta. Niin se vaan on. Se on sitten ihan eri juttu, että kuljettaja on voinut toimia ihan oikein ja ohjekirjan mukaan eikä vaikkapa lipun kysyminen oikeuta ketään käymään toiseen käsiksi. Mutta fakta on se, että jos kuljettaja olisi jättänyt puuttumatta, hän olisi myös välttänyt väkivallan. Tässä on työsuojelulle miettimistä. Näitä tapauksia oli peräti 31 eli 48% kaikista tapauksista! Asiaa kannattaa pohtia. Tässä ei ole kyse nyt siitä, että syyllistettäisiin uhri vaan siitä, että kuljettajien toimintaohjeisiin taitaa olla parasta neuvotella isoja muutoksia. Ei ohjeisteta kuljettajaa ajautumaan tilanteisiin, jotka yhä useammin johtavat väkivaltaan.


Näin varmastikin on, mutta niin kauan kun HSL-busseissa on ns. suljettu rahatusjärjestelmä on matkustajan maksaneisuuden tarkistaminen yksi bussinkuljettajan tehtävistä. Siirtyminen avoimeen rahastusjärjestelmään myös bussiliikenteessä muuttaisi tuon asetelman toiseksi, mutta se edellyttäisi myös tuntuvaa tarkastustoiminnan lisäystä bussiliikenteeseen. 




> Minusta se on selvä, että nuo kuljettajien väliset väkivaltatapaukset on syytä saada loppumaan. Siihen kai päästään parhaiten niin, että irtisanotaan ne kuljettajat, jotka syyllistyvät väkivaltaan kolleegaa kohtaan.


Väkivaltainen käyttäyminen työpaikalla tai kollegoita kohtaan yksiselitteisesti välitön irtisanomisperuste.




> Rahojen viemistä ihmettelen hiukan. Kuukausiliitteen selostukset ovat tietysti hyvin tiiviitä mutta niistä saa jotenkin sellaisen käsityksen, että suurin piirtein hetken mielijohteesta kävellään pysäkillä etuovesta ulos ja samalla napataan raharenki vasemmalla kädellä taskuun. Ei se nyt noin helppoa voi olla, vai onko tosiaan? Voisiko ne rahat sijoittaa paikkaan, josta niiden vieminen ei olisi yhtä helppoa? Viivästyttäisikö tämä rahastusta ja kumpi on suurempi paha, rahastustapahtumien hidastuminen vai ryöstöjen vähentyminen? Kertalippuja nyt ei kai busseissa kuitenkaan ihan kamalan paljon myydä. Positiivista tässä sentään on se, että rahat vaan viedään, listattuihin tapauksiin ei liittynyt uhkailua eikä väkivaltaa.


On ollut tapauksia, jossa matkustajat ovat tosiaankin napanneet raharengin mukaansa ja pinkoneet karkuun; tällainen nuorten poikinen jengin toimi hetken aikaa tuossa muutamia vuosia sitten. Kunnes heidän uhrikseensa osui hyväkuntoinen ja urheilua harrastava bussinkuljettaja, joku juoksi ryöstäjänsä kiinni ja koko porukka saatiin kiinni. 

Yleensä periaatteena ryöstötapauksissa on, että kun terveys tai henki on uhattuna, niin rahastuskassa on siinä tilanteessa sivuseikka. 

Mutta itsekin olen löytänyt raharenkille hyvän paikan, jossa sitä on helppo käyttää eikä se ole aivan tyrkyllä. Lisäksi rahatuslaukku on aina otettava mukaan, jos nousee kuljettajan paikalta.

Kertalippujen menekki vaihtelee linjoittain, mutta keskimäärin normaaleissa työvuoroissa kassaan kertyy parisen sataa viikon aikana. Toki läpiyönlinjoilla tai seutulinjoilla huomattavasti enemmän.




> Onko hän kuljettaja vaiko myös lipunmyyjä, lipuntarkastaja, järjestyksenvalvoja ja sosiaalityöntekijä?


 Kyllä hän on.




> Jos kuljettaja on kaikkea tuota, pitäiskö hänen myös saada työstään *kuusinkertainen palkka*, yksi liksa per työtehtävä? Kohtuullista ei ole se, että toisaalta työnantaja edellyttää kysymään lippua joltain väkivaltaiselta narkkarilta ja toisaalta maksaa sitten riskeihin nähden kohtuuttoman pientä palkkaa.


Kiitos! Taidat todellakin olla poliitikko  :Wink: .




> Ja mitä muut matkustajat voivat kohtuudella olettaa? Totta kai suht rauhallinen matka on ihan kohtuullinen odotus, mutta asetetaanko tästä vastuuseen kuljettaja, joka sitten hoitaa sekä ajamisen että väkivallan uhalla myös humalaisten paimentamisen? Maailma muuttuu ja se, mikä vaikkapa 20 vuotta sitten oli itsestään selvä osa kuljettajan työtä ja myös aika lailla riskitön sellainen, voi olla tänä päivän huomattavasti riskialttiimpaa toimintaa.


Näin se maailma vaan muuttuu ja globaali taloustilanne yms. kiristyy; yleinen pahoinvointi lisääntyy. Se näkyy kaikessa katukuvassa.




> Sen sijaan että herätellään ajatusta siitä, miten yöbusseja kieltäydytään ajamasta, voisi minusta ajatella niinkin, että työsuojelu yksipuolisesti ilmoittaisi, etteivät kuljettajat kysele keneltäkään lippua eivätkä itse poista yhtäkään matkustajaa bussista. Tällainen olisi työtaistelutoimenpiteenä matkustajia vähemmän haittaava, kuljettajia yhtä paljon ellei jopa enemmän suojeleva (matkustajien sympatiat katoavat äkkiä, jos kuljettajat jättävät työnsä tekemättä ja matkustajat jäävät pysäkeille työtaistelun vuoksi) ja sekä liikennöitsijälle että tilaajalle varmasti vähintään yhtä harmillinen, jolloin painostusvoimia olisi.


Esimerksiksi Ruotsin kaupungeissa (mm. Tukholmassa) bussikuskeilta ei voi enää osaa bussilippuja käteisellä, vaan ne on hommattava erillisistä kioskeista yms. Tämä on aika hankalaa mm. turisteille.
Kuten aiemmin totesin, avorahastus olisi yksi keino, mutta sitten tarvitaan paljon lisää skrodeja vartijoita sekä lipuntarkastajia.

----------


## ARTAI

> Näin se maailma vaan muuttuu ja globaali taloustilanne yms. kiristyy; yleinen pahoinvointi lisääntyy. Se näkyy kaikessa katukuvassa.
> 
> Esimerksiksi Ruotsin kaupungeissa (mm. Tukholmassa) bussikuskeilta ei voi enää osaa bussilippuja käteisellä, vaan ne on hommattava erillisistä kioskeista yms. Tämä on aika hankalaa mm. turisteille.
> Kuten aiemmin totesin, avorahastus olisi yksi keino, mutta sitten tarvitaan paljon lisää skrodeja vartijoita sekä lipuntarkastajia.


HSL on esittänyt ajatuksen yölinjojen kuljettajarahastuksesta luopumisesta ja linjojen lähtöjen siirtämisestä Kampin terminaaliin johon pääsee vain etukäteen hankitulla lipulla, saa nähdä milloin toteutuu.

Toisaalla ketjussa on vedottu työsuojelullisilla toimenpiteillä asioihin vaikuttamista, kuten maksaneisuuden valvomisesta luopumista? 

Itseäni ainakin nyppii sellainen kollega joka ei noteeraa matkustajaa (asiakasta) lainkaan. Kaikki muut ovat maksaneet ja sitten joku kulmat kurtussa painelisi ohi maksamatta.

Eihän se veljet hyvät näin mene, että yhteisön säännöistä piittaamattomat tekevät mitä lystäävät. Jokainen voi jättää kahvikuppinsa kotonaan tiskaamatta ja juoda minun puolestani pinttyneestä kupistaan niin paljon kuin maha sietää, mutta älkää tuoko näitä oppeja malliksi muille.

Aivan samoin meillä on liikenteessäkin tiettyjä lainalaisuuksia sekä lakeja ohjeiksi ja noudatettavaksi, jotta juoheva ja turvallinen liikkuminen olisivat mahdollisia.

Sitten kun joskus siirrytään vapaaehtoisuuteen matkan maksamisen suhteen ja matkustajat ovat kuormaa eivätkä asiakkaita, niin toivottavasti bussitkin ovat kuorma-automallisia, kuljettaja hytissään ja poka lavalla.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> HSL on esittänyt ajatuksen yölinjojen kuljettajarahastuksesta luopumisesta ja linjojen lähtöjen siirtämisestä Kampin terminaaliin johon pääsee vain etukäteen hankitulla lipulla, saa nähdä milloin toteutuu.


Eli myös välipysäkeistä luopumista? Ei tuo mitenkään muuten ole mahdollista, tai ei ainakaan hyödyllistä.

----------


## aki

> Eli myös välipysäkeistä luopumista? Ei tuo mitenkään muuten ole mahdollista, tai ei ainakaan hyödyllistä.


Kuten eri uutisfoorumista on voinut lukea niin suurin osa väki -ja ilkivallanteoista tapahtuu muualla kuin bussin lähtöterminaalissa, siksi on aika yhdentekevää lähteekö yöbussit Kampin terminaalista vai Elielinaukiolta! Paljon tehokkaampi keino ovat busseihin asennettavat turvapainikkeet jota kuski voi uhkaavassa tilanteessa painaa ja saa näin apua vartiointiliikkeeltä tai poliisilta, käsittääkseni tuossa systeemissä olisi jonkinlainen automaattipaikannus jolloin tieto bussin sijainnista välittyisi vartiointiliikkeeseen tai hätäkeskukseen ilman että kuljettajan tarvitsee alkaa kännykällä erikseen soittamaan. Ei tälläkään keinolla tietenkään voi äkillisiä väkivaltatilanteita estää mutta varmasti avunsaanti nopeutuisi. Muistaakseni HSL on jo tehnyt päätöksen turvapainikkeiden asennuksesta osaan busseista? Hyvä suojautumiskeino olisi myös suojapleksien(turvaohjaamo) asentaminen kaikkiin niihin autoihin joita käytetään yölinjoilla.

----------


## vristo

Jotain taas tällä rintamalla:

Nelonen:Kaksi nuorta sai syytteen bussinkuljettajan törkeästä pahoinpitelystä

----------


## joboo

> Jotain taas tällä rintamalla:
> 
> Nelonen:Kaksi nuorta sai syytteen bussinkuljettajan törkeästä pahoinpitelystä


Muistan kun tämä tuli koulussa kaveripiireihin puheeksi ja siellä sitten tuli ilmi että ainakin se 17-vuotias oli minulle jollain tavalla tuttu entisestä koulusta.

----------


## citybus

> Muistan kun tämä tuli koulussa kaveripiireihin puheeksi ja siellä sitten tuli ilmi että ainakin se 17-vuotias oli minulle jollain tavalla tuttu entisestä koulusta.


Ja muistelen, että kumpikaan näistä tekijöistä ei ollut etnisesti suomalainen?

----------


## joboo

> Ja muistelen, että kumpikaan näistä tekijöistä ei ollut etnisesti suomalainen?


no sen toinen ei mun mielestä ainakaan ollut.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ja muistelen, että kumpikaan näistä tekijöistä ei ollut etnisesti suomalainen?


Hyi hyi citybus, ei tuollaista saa sanoa ääneen.

----------


## ARTAI

Toinen  lähi-idästä ja toinen lahden takaa. Kamppailulajin osaaminen ja tämän taidon käyttäminen on tuomiota koventava seikka. 

Sattumoisin meillä on eräs toinenkin tapaus  oikeuteen tulossa, missä myöskin lähi-idästä maahan muuttaneet 2 miestä ovat syytteessä törkeästä teosta.

Siitä enemmän istuntopäivän jälkeen.

----------


## citybus

> Toinen  lähi-idästä ja toinen lahden takaa. Kamppailulajin osaaminen ja tämän taidon käyttäminen on tuomiota koventava seikka. 
> 
> Sattumoisin meillä on eräs toinenkin tapaus  oikeuteen tulossa, missä myöskin lähi-idästä maahan muuttaneet 2 miestä ovat syytteessä törkeästä teosta.
> 
> Siitä enemmän istuntopäivän jälkeen.


Sisso. Näin muistelinkin. Kauheintahan tässä on se, että tämäkin sinänsä relevantti informaatio tekijöiden taustoista (kuljettajahan lähes tapettiin!!) piti kaivaa tuolloin keväällä HelB:in kuljettajaporukassa kuulohavaintojen perusteella ja lopulta turkulaisen kaupunginvaltuutetun sekä yksityisetsivän Olavi Mäenpään blogista (joka löytyi siis googlettamalla, muuten en toki ole mikään Olavi-fani).

----------


## Nak

http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki...tulivat_apuun/

Myös taksikuskien turvallisuuteen tulisi kiinnittää nykyistä enemmän huomiota. Tarvitsiko takseihinkin asentaa samanlaiset turvaohjaamot, kuin esimerkiksi Amerikassa? Näitäkin uutisia saa lukea liian usein  :Sad:

----------


## vristo

Uutinen Iltalehdessä; hyvä Pekka Sauri!

http://www.iltalehti.fi/uutiset/2011...58447_uu.shtml

----------


## citybus

> Uutinen Iltalehdessä; hyvä Pekka Sauri!
> 
> http://www.iltalehti.fi/uutiset/2011...58447_uu.shtml


Meillä ilmenee Suomessa hyvin vähän _rasismia_, mikäli siihen puuttumisesta pitää erikseen tehdä etusivun uutinen ja nostaa olkapäästä kiinni ottaja jalustalle.

Sinänsä Sauri on toiminut asiallisesti, häiriköt on hyvä pitää kulkuvälineen ulkopuolella. Glorifiointia en ymmärrä.

Ei kukaan tehnyt juttua siitä, kun poistin aikanaan 96N:stä lievää seksuaalista väkivaltaa nuorelle naiselle tehdä yrittäneen tummahipiäisen kaverin takaoven kautta Meri-Rastilan tielle. Itse asiassa nyt jo pahoittelen edellistä lausetta, en halua tehdä tästä mitään mamukeskustelua. Mutta pirautelkaa vaan, toimittajat! Minäkin voin kertoa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ei kukaan tehnyt juttua siitä, kun poistin aikanaan 96N:stä lievää seksuaalista väkivaltaa nuorelle naiselle tehdä yrittäneen tummahipiäisen kaverin takaoven kautta Meri-Rastilan tielle.


Mutta eihän tuollaisesta olisi voinut tehdä juttua, sillä sehän olisi asettanut mamut negatiiviseen valoon. Korkeintaan olisi voinut tehdä jutun asenteellisesta ja rasistisesta bussinkuljettajasta, joka poistaa mamuja autosta.

----------


## vristo

Helsingin apulaiskaupunginjohtaja kirjoittaa asiasta facebookissaan, josta media on sitten poiminut jutut. Minusta on varsin miehekäs teko ja sillä halutaan selvästi myös viestittää, että kaikenlainen viha- ja syrjintäkulttuuri ei ole hyväksyttävää.

----------


## citybus

> Helsingin apulaiskaupunginjohtaja kirjoittaa asiasta facebookissaan, josta media on sitten poiminut jutut. Minusta on varsin miehekäs teko ja sillä halutaan selvästi myös viestittää, että kaikenlainen viha- ja syrjintäkulttuuri ei ole hyväksyttävää.


Näin se _sankaritarinakin_ muuttuu:

http://www.hs.fi/kotimaa/artikkeli/P.../1135269243760

Kertojana Sauri itse. Uhri ainakin vanheni huomattavasti alkuperäiseen artikkeliin verraten.

Missähän se vihakulttuuri muuten piileskelee? Ei ole osunut ainakaan minun ajamilleni vuoroille - näin yksinkertaistaen.

----------


## vristo

> Näin se _sankaritarinakin_ muuttuu:
> 
> http://www.hs.fi/kotimaa/artikkeli/P.../1135269243760
> 
> Kertojana Sauri itse. Uhri ainakin vanheni huomattavasti alkuperäiseen artikkeliin verraten.
> 
> Missähän se vihakulttuuri muuten piileskelee? Ei ole osunut ainakaan minun ajamilleni vuoroille - näin yksinkertaistaen.


En ymmärrä katkeruuttasi. Onko Saurin toiminnassa jotain tuomittavaa? Tottakai media kiinnostuu aiheesta kun Helsingin kaupungin johtoon kuuluva virkamies toimii poikkeavalla tavalla. Tuo jälkimmäinen artikkelikin on muuten lähes suoraa lainausta Pekka Saurin facebook-blogista.

----------


## citybus

> En ymmärrä katkeruuttasi. Onko Saurin toiminnassa jotain tuomittavaa? Tottakai media kiinnostuu aiheesta kun Helsingin kaupungin johtoon kuuluva virkamies toimii poikkeavalla tavalla. Tuo jälkimmäinen artikkelikin on muuten lähes suoraa lainausta Pekka Saurin facebook-blogista.


En minä ole katkera kuin arvoisan lainatun silmissä.

----------


## vristo

> En minä ole katkera kuin arvoisan lainatun silmissä.


Okei, sorry jos käsitin väärin. Itse tahdon vaan sanoa, että julkisuuden henkilöt, kuten juuri politikot, kiinnostavat mediaa, halusivatpa he sitä tai ei. Tällaiset asiat, kuten Pekka Saurin tapaus, nousevat toki nyky-Suomessa herkemmin tapetille. Tähän on luonnollisesti johtanut monet viimeaikaiset tapahtumat vaikkapa maamme politiikassa.

----------


## ARTAI

Tänään Helsingissä käräjillä käytiin oikeutta. Kollegaa syytetiin liikenteen vaarantamisesta ja kahta miestä törkeästä liikenteen vaarantamisesta.

4 h meni kevyesti ja kansliapäätös saadaan 23.9.2011 klo 14.00 

Henkilöautot 2 kpl motittavat linjan 65A linja-auton Porkkalankadulle henkiöautojen nokat kaupunkiin vievillä kaistoilla Hankoon. 

Ulkomaalaistaustaiset miehet suuttuivat silmittömästi kun toiselle oli huomautettu bussipysäkille pysäköinnistä ja he halusivat keskustella asiasta enemmän.
Ei heille ollut selvillä suomen tieliikennelainsäädäntö vaikka molemmilla oli täällä myönnetty ajokortti.

Siinä sitä syntyy erimielisyys helposti kun välimeren ja Marmaranmeren tulisuus kohtasi suomalaisen herrasmiehen viileän kohteliaisuuden.

Asiasta enemmän tuomionluvun jälkeen.

----------


## Samppa

> Henkilöautot 2 kpl motittavat linjan 65A linja-auton Porkkalankadulle henkiöautojen nokat kaupunkiin vievillä kaistoilla Hankoon.


Nyt minulla pätkii sen verran etten tuosta ymmärrä minkälainen tilanne on ollut.
Ehtisitkö Artai vääntämään tilanteen minulle rautalangasta?

----------


## Nak

> Nyt minulla pätkii sen verran etten tuosta ymmärrä minkälainen tilanne on ollut.
> Ehtisitkö Artai vääntämään tilanteen minulle rautalangasta?


Tästä risteyksestä on minun käsittääkseni kyse. Eikä ole ruuhka aikaan tavatonta että autoilijat blokkaa tien umpeen 

http://maps.google.fi/maps?q=Porkkal...,98.13,,1,-4.2

----------


## ARTAI

> Tästä risteyksestä on minun käsittääkseni kyse. Eikä ole ruuhka aikaan tavatonta että autoilijat blokkaa tien umpeen 
> 
> http://maps.google.fi/maps?q=Porkkal...,98.13,,1,-4.2


Tilanne maaliskuussa eräänä päivänä Melkonkadulla, pysäkillä 1052 henkilöauto pysäköitynä pysäkin keskelle, jolloin bussista jäävät asiakkaat joutuivat astumaan kadulle.
Autonkuljettaja tuli paikalle bussin ollessa lähdössä pysäkiltä jolloin bussinkuljettaja huomautti tätä väärästä pysäköinnistä. Tästä kimpaantuneena maahanmuuttajataustainen henkilöautonkuljettaja aikoi käydä suurentamassa bussinkuljettajan pakoputkea ja hakkasi sivuuttavan bussin kylkeä nyrkein sotkien vaatteensa rapaiseen kylkeen.

2 h myöhemmin bussinkuljettajan palatessa Lauttasaareen oli henkilöautonkuljettaja vaanimassa tätä, mutta bussin lähtöaika oli samassa saapumisen kanssa.
Henkilöautonkuljettaja lähti seuraamaan ohittaen bussin haitaten sen kuljettamista mm. seisomalla vihreissä valoissa paikallaan autoineen aiheuttaen pahennusta myös muissa autoilijoissa.

Myöhemmin Lauttasaaressa ennen sillan ylitystä tilanteeseen liittyi toinenkin henkilöauto kuljettajineen (myöskin maahanmuuttajataustainen). Tässä vaiheessa he halusivat selvittää ensimmäisen (jälkimmäisen työnantajan) vaatteiden likaantumista.
He motittavat linja-auton Porkkalankadulle aikaisemmin kerrotulla tavalla.

Poliisin ottaessa heiltä ajokortit pois, he molemmat huomasivat loukkaantuneensa bussin kohtaamisesta siinä määrin että lasarettireissu oli tarpeen.

Bussinkuljettajaa syytettiin liikenteen vaarantamisesta ja henkilöautojen kuljettajia törkeästä liikenteenvaarantamisesta.

Nyt kun asiaa tarkastellaan oikeustieteellisesti, niin mitä on törkeä liikenteenvaarantaminen tai liikenteenvaarantaminen, täyttyykö tässä tapauksessa syytteessä esitetyn tieliikennelain törkeän ja tavallisen teon tunnusmerkit vai olisiko syyte pitänyt laatia rikoslakia käyttäen?

Juttu on ja oli monimutkainen, mutta mielestäni teonkuvausta tarkasteltaessa tapauksessa tietyt teot täyttävät tieliikennelain rikomiset ja tiettyjä tekoja tulisi tarkastella rikoslainpiirin kuuluvina.

Tässä jutussa on paljon porua ja vähän villoja.

----------


## Kani

Ihmisten taustat näissä tuskin ovat asioita, joita on tarve alleviivata. Eivät muistaakseni olleet suomalaisetkaan 60-70-luvulla mitään mallioppilaita tuolla länsinaapurissa kun muuttivat joukolla sinne "viemään työpaikkoja kantaväestöltä". Suomi on myös yksi Euroopan väkivaltaisimmista maista, ja se titteli on kyllä ansaittu ihan kotimaisin voimin.

----------


## ARTAI

> Ihmisten taustat näissä tuskin ovat asioita, joita on tarve alleviivata. Eivät muistaakseni olleet suomalaisetkaan 60-70-luvulla mitään mallioppilaita tuolla länsinaapurissa kun muuttivat joukolla sinne "viemään työpaikkoja kantaväestöltä". Suomi on myös yksi Euroopan väkivaltaisimmista maista, ja se titteli on kyllä ansaittu ihan kotimaisin voimin.


Luetaan kuin piru raamattua, lähinnä tahdoin kuvata tempperamenttia joka muualta tulleilla on kuohuvampi ja herkemmin esiin nouseva kuin esim. minulla.

Minä olisin selvinnyt ko. tilanteesta anteeksi pyytämällä jos olisin siihen edes joutunut, kas kun tapoihini ei kuulu pysäköidä henkilöautolla bussipysäkeille eikä muutenkaan haitata toisten elämää, vaan elää yhteiskunnan sääntöjen ja lakien mukaan. Lakien joiden pitäisi turvata meidän kaikkien olemassaolon oikeus.

Kani ehkä tarkoitti meidän kulttuurilla samaa mitä Helsingin Sanomat on ansiokkaasti yrittänyt ajaa, viharikoksia, puhuttaessa bussinkuljettajiin kohdistuvista pahoinpitely ja väkivaltatapauksista. Sanomien hakiessa lähes väkisin rasismia kaikkiin ongelmiin. Onneksi tämä keskustelu tyrehtyi parissa kuukaudessa vaikka muutkin sitä yrittivät mm a-studio.

Jos keskustelua laajennetaan yleisellä tasolla, niin eikös suomalaiset ole kohtuullisen hyvin integroituneet maihin joihin ovat muuttaneet. Onhan meillä perinne ja kunnia, että maassa maan tavalla.

Tätä samaa minä toivon myöskin tänne kotoutuvilta. Integroitua maahan ja kansaan eikä integroida kansaa ja maata omaan meille erilaiseen meille sopimattomaan kulttuuriin.

----------


## citybus

Jännää, että tässäkin hyvin epäsuomalaisessa tapauksessa (enpä ole ennen kuullutkaan, että oikein työnantajan kanssa yhteistuumin lähdetään jahtaamaan bussinkuljettajaa) muistetaan ruoskia itseämme, että kyllähän suomalaisetkin sitä ja tätä. Ei suinkaan suurin osa mennyt Slussenille ryyppäämään, ja mitä ilmeisimmin "en finne igen" -doktriini onkin perua ruotsalaismedian rasistisesta ja syrjivästä suhtautumisesta suomalaismaahanmuuttajiin.

Artai muistuttaa hupaisasta bussinkuljettajiin kohdistuvasta rasismiuutisoinnista keväällä-kesällä mediassa. Tuo sitten osoitettiin paikkansapitämättömäksi mm. kansanedustaja Halla-ahon poliisijohtoa haastatellen tehdyllä tutkimuksella, mainitussa a-studiossa kuljettajia haastatellen, suorastaan tivaamalla, sekä männäviikolla mm. Veolian edustajan medialle antamassa haastattelussa.

Nyt puheilla olevassa tapauksessa tekijät toimivat tavalla, joka ei ole yleistä suomalaisten keskuudessa. Mikäli jokin muu ei-toivottava käyttäytyminen on, kuten arvoisa Kani totesi, se sitten on, mutta sillä ei voi puolustella tämän tapauksen nyansseja.

----------


## Kani

En ole puolustellut yhtään mitään.

----------


## vristo

HS tänään: 

Todistaja bussinkuljettajan pahoinpitelystä: potkijat nauroivat poistuessaan

----------


## citybus

> HS tänään: 
> 
> Todistaja bussinkuljettajan pahoinpitelystä: potkijat nauroivat poistuessaan


Mtv3:kin uskalsi kertoa jotain tämän brutaalin tapauksen tekijöiden taustoista:

"Jutussa ei ole kyse mistään rasistisesta teosta. Kuljettaja on suomalaistaustainen, syytetyistä toinen on virolainen ja toinen kurdi."

http://www.mtv3.fi/uutiset/rikos.sht...llinen-riittaa

----------


## ARTAI

Tänään Helsingin käräjäoikeudessa paikalla; syyttäjä vaatii molemmille nuorille miehille 5 vuoden vankeusrangaistusta.

Puolustus yritti kääntää jutun törkeästä tavalliseksi, rangaistusmaksimin ollessa tuolloin 2 vuotta joka voitaisiin tuomita myös ehdollisena ja tai yhteiskuntapalveluksena.

Molemmat ovat käyneet Aggredi Helsinki missionia joka keskittyy katuväkivaltaan ryhtyneiden nuorten auttamiseen raiteilleen.

Pojat vaikuttivatkin lähes pyhäkoululaisilta oikeudessa, ääntä käytettiin katumuksen osoitukseen ja kuinka molemmilla on ollut vaikeaa ennen ja jälkeen törkeän ja raa'an brutaalin teon.

Katumusta ei osoitettu kun uhri oli saatu hakattua ja potkittua lähes hengiltä. Paikalta poistuttiin nauraa räkättäen (todistajien kertomus).

Lääkärinlausunnon mukaan linja-autonkuljettajan hengen pelasti äärettömän nopea ja ammattitaitoinen ensihoito sekä Töölön sairaalan silloin paikalla olleiden huippukirurgien ansiokas hoitotyö.

Tuomionlukua saadaan odottaa 3.10. klo 13.00 asti jolloin se annetaan kansliapäätöksenä.

Minun on äärettömän vaikeaa uskoa ettei tuomio tulisi syyttäjän vaatimalla tavalla.
 Tosin toinen konnista saanee sen nuoren henkilön alennuksilla, sillä olihan hän tekohetkellä 15 vaan ei 18 vuotta täyttänyt.

Mittavat korvaukset tulevat myös maksettaviksi joita ei voi velkajärjestelyllä huojentaa.

----------


## zige94

Iltasanomissakin löytyy video-juttu aiheesta http://www.iltasanomat.fi/kotimaa/to...?ref=tf-promo3

----------


## citybus

Ja kukapa se sitten maksaakaan paitsi prosessiekonomiset kustannukset, niin epäilemättä suuriksi nousevat korvaukset näiden ahkeriksi, katuviksi opiskelijoiksi oikeudessa itsensä profiloida halunneiden ulkomaalaisten kultapoikien pikku hupsuttelusta? Aivan: minä ja sinä.

Korvaussumma noussee niin suureksi, että sitä ei saataisi perittyä noin vain edes palkansaajalta - entäpä sitten koululaisilta? Siispä Valtiokonttori hoitaa maksun verovaroistamme, ja perii omansa pois vuosien, kenties parin vuosikymmenen saatossa - jos saa silloinkaan.

Mutta hei, eipäs nyt vihapuhuta. Kuten Kani muistutti, finskitkin dokasivat 60-luvulla Ruotsissa.

----------


## ARTAI

Eilisen päivän kiireiden vuoksi en ehtinyt juurikaan uutisia seuramaan ja kun vihdoin ehdin, niin yllätys yllätys; tiedotusvälineet pitävät ankarana syyttäjän 5 vuoden vankeusvaatimusta näille nyt pyhäkoulupojiksi muuttuneille väkivallantekijöille.

Oikeudessahan jo kävi selville puolustusasianajajien vesitysyritys muuttaa törkeä teko tavalliseksi jolloin rangaistus välikin muuttuisi 1 v - 10 v sakosta 2 vuoteen vankeutta.

Ulkomaalaista syntyperää oleva nuorimies oli tekohetkellä alle 18 -vuotias. Toinen naapurinpoika  jo 18 täyttänyt. 

Jos asianajajat saavat tahtonsa läpi, niin nuorempi mies selvinnee tapauksesta sakolla, lyhyellä ehdollisella vankeudella ja tai 20 - 90 h yhteiskuntapalvelulla, tuomioon voi sisältyä eri elementit. Sama onni tulisi lähes varmasti naapuri kollikankin osaksi. Nuorihan (alle 21 v) on hänkin. 

Alle18 -vuotiaana tehdystä rikoksesta saatu tuomio, sen ollessa vankeutta, määrätään se yleensä aina ehdollisena vankeusrangaistuksena

Kuitenkin teossa täyttyvät useat eri seikat jotka ennakoivat tuomion tulevan törkeästä pahoinpitelystä kummallekin, jolloin minimi on 2 v vankeutta ja maksimi 10 v.

Kun meillä lainsäätäjä on armollisesti alkanut suosimaan rikoksentekijöitä, niin rangaistusta alentavana seikkana pidetään myös määrättäviä vahingonkorvauksia, mitä enemmän, sen vähemmän.

Nuorempi  tekijöistä on kertomansa mukaan harrastanut brasilialaista jujutsua. Tämä laji vapaaottelumuodossaan on karmeaa katseltava. Se on niin edistynyt taistelutekniikkana, että lajin harrastajat haastavat raskaansarjan nyrkkeilijänkin mennen tullen puhumattakaan mustanvyön karatekoista.

Tällaisten nuorten miesten turvallisuudesta oli huolissaan linja-autonkuljettajamme, varmistaessaan etteivät nämä jäisi bussin alle helmikuun 5. pävä lauantaina 2011.

Mitä tekivätkään nämä aikaisemmin mistään kiinni jäämättömät päihteitä ja huumaavia aineita käyttävät miehet, hyökkäsivät yksissä tuumin linja-autonkuljettajan kimppuun, toinen takaa ja toinen edestä. Kuristivat kurkusta vääntäen niskaa ja hakkasivat silmittömästi nyrkein päähän - kumpikin. Kuljettajan pudotessa polvilleen piti vielä molempien potkia häntä ja kuljettajan hengitysteiden alkaessa turvota umpeen, nauraa räkättäen poistuivat tekopaikalta - eipä mussuta meille enää: todistajan kertomaa.

----------


## Kani

> Mutta hei, eipäs nyt vihapuhuta. Kuten Kani muistutti, finskitkin dokasivat 60-luvulla Ruotsissa.


En ole puhunut vihapuheesta mitään. Pyydän pysymään asiassa ja hyväksymään myös muiden mielipiteet.

----------


## Mikle

Toivottavasti tuon tekijät saa mahdollisimman ankaran rangaistuksen. Kyllä periaate pitää olla, että ihmiset saa kulkea ja työskennellä rauhassa eikä kukaan tule potkimaan summamutkikassa päähän. 

Korvauksia tottakai täytyy tekijöille tulla myös maksettavaksi ja yhdentekevää mielestäni on se, että todennäköisesti heiltä ei mitään rahaa koskaan saadakaan. Periaate se pitää olla tässäkin. Mielestäni maassamme pykäliä tulisi kyllä rukata siten, että moisista pahoista teoista rangaistaan kunnolla ja noita korvauksia pitäisi voida velvoittaa makselemaan esim.työpalveluksella. (vrt. jenkkilän Chain gang ja työmaaksi mitä vaan tarpeellista, vaikkapa moottoriteiden pientareiden siivous.)  
Ja tämäkään ei tosiaan ole mitään vihapuhetta vaan oma pitkäaikainen mielipiteeni  :Smile:

----------


## LateZ

Oma pitkäaikainen mielipiteeni on se, ettei yhteiskunnan tule olla mikään kostolaitos. Jos uhrin elämä on pilalla, ei ole yhteiskunnan tehtävä pilata tekjöidenkin elämää, vaan niitten rangaistusten pitää perustua johonkin muuhun. Luuleeko joku oikeasti, että kova tuomio auttaa siinä, ettei vastaavaa enää tapahdu - huumeveikot eivät hakkaakaan kuskia, kun on niin kova tuomio uhkana? Jos kevytkin tuomio riittää siihen, että tämänkertaiset tekijät ottavat opikseen, on rangaistus ihan kohdallaan.

----------


## Mikle

> ettei yhteiskunnan tule olla mikään kostolaitos.


Ei niin, mutta kun me kaikki elämme tässä yhteiskunnassa, on vääristä teoista kannettava vastuu. Jos se tekee siitä kostolaitoksen niin sitten se mahtuu mun oikeustajuun. Täällä täytyy pystyä elämään toisten kanssa ilman, että niitä potkii huvikseen päähän purkaakseen pahaa oloaan. 

Mun oikeustajuuni ei ole koskaan mahtunut, miksi toista tarkoituksella vahingoittanut (ei hätävarjelu) saa osakseen päänsilittelyä ja voivottelua sekä näennäisiä rangaistuksia. 
Eikä tietääkseni kovemmat kakut sinällään merkitse rikollisuuden pienenemistä. Jos ajatellaan esim.jenkkilän väkivaltarikoksia niin heillä rangaistukset on kovempia, mutta väkivaltarikokset koko liittovaltion tasolla silti käsittääkseni aika reilusti yleisempiä kuin meillä.

----------


## hana

> Oma pitkäaikainen mielipiteeni on se, ettei yhteiskunnan tule olla mikään kostolaitos. Jos uhrin elämä on pilalla, ei ole yhteiskunnan tehtävä pilata tekjöidenkin elämää, vaan niitten rangaistusten pitää perustua johonkin muuhun. Luuleeko joku oikeasti, että kova tuomio auttaa siinä, ettei vastaavaa enää tapahdu - huumeveikot eivät hakkaakaan kuskia, kun on niin kova tuomio uhkana? Jos kevytkin tuomio riittää siihen, että tämänkertaiset tekijät ottavat opikseen, on rangaistus ihan kohdallaan.


Oletko tosissasi? Ensinnäkin kun kyseessä on ulkomaalaiset tekijät niin karkottaminen olisi ainoa oikea ratkaisu. Toisekseen pitkät tuomiot pitävät tekijät poissa tekemästä tälläisia rikoksia. Onhan se hyvä että luulee että tälläiset ihmiset oppivat yhteiskunnan sääntöihin, mutta aika harvoin näin käy ihan tilastoja tarkastelemalla. Lauseesi, ettei yhteiskunnan pidä pilata TEKIJÖIDEN elämää on naurettava. Aika huonosti siinä uhrille kävi ja hän on edelleen työkyvytön. Jokainen ihminen on vastuussa teoista ja tuomio pitää kärsiä sen mukaan mitä on tehnyt.

----------


## sane

> Oletko tosissasi? Ensinnäkin kun kyseessä on ulkomaalaiset tekijät niin karkottaminen olisi ainoa oikea ratkaisu. Toisekseen pitkät tuomiot pitävät tekijät poissa tekemästä tälläisia rikoksia. Onhan se hyvä että luulee että tälläiset ihmiset oppivat yhteiskunnan sääntöihin, mutta aika harvoin näin käy ihan tilastoja tarkastelemalla. Lauseesi, ettei yhteiskunnan pidä pilata TEKIJÖIDEN elämää on naurettava. Aika huonosti siinä uhrille kävi ja hän on edelleen työkyvytön. Jokainen ihminen on vastuussa teoista ja tuomio pitää kärsiä sen mukaan mitä on tehnyt.


Juttelin kerran erään oikeustieteiden opiskelijan kanssa, joka oli tutkinut rangaistuksen pituuden vaikutusta väkivaltaisuuden määrään yhteiskunnassa. Yllättäen hän kertoi, että yleisesti maissa, joissa rangaistukset olivat pidempiä esiintyi myös väkivaltaa enemään. En osaa tämän tuloksen oikeudellisuuteen ottaa kantaa, enkä väitä, ettei toisten päähänpotkimisesta kuuluisi rangaista.

Olen kuitenkin lähtökohtaisesti samaa mieltä kuin LateZ, ei yhteiskunnan tule pyrkiä olemaan mikään kostolaitos. Ensinnäkin loppuelämä telkien takana ei tee tekoa tekemättömäksi, ja käy toisaalta yhteiskunnalle hyvin kalliiksi. Varsinkin tuomion loppuvaiheilla olisi paikallaan panostaa myös vankein "yhteiskuntakelpoiseksi muokkaamiseen", jolloin riski uusien rikosten tekemiseen pienenisi. Parhaimmassa tapauksessa yksilöstä voisi näin olla pidemmällä tähtäimellä jopa hyötyä yhteiskunnalle. Kannatan myös töiden teettämistä vangeilla (kohtuullista palkkaa vastaan), joka näkemykseni mukaan edesauttaisi vangin "yhteiskuntakelpoiseksi" saattamisessa.

----------


## hana

> Juttelin kerran erään oikeustieteiden opiskelijan kanssa, joka oli tutkinut rangaistuksen pituuden vaikutusta väkivaltaisuuden määrään yhteiskunnassa. Yllättäen hän kertoi, että yleisesti maissa, joissa rangaistukset olivat pidempiä esiintyi myös väkivaltaa enemään. En osaa tämän tuloksen oikeudellisuuteen ottaa kantaa, enkä väitä, ettei toisten päähänpotkimisesta kuuluisi rangaista.
> 
> Olen kuitenkin lähtökohtaisesti samaa mieltä kuin LateZ, ei yhteiskunnan tule pyrkiä olemaan mikään kostolaitos. Ensinnäkin loppuelämä telkien takana ei tee tekoa tekemättömäksi, ja käy toisaalta yhteiskunnalle hyvin kalliiksi. Varsinkin tuomion loppuvaiheilla olisi paikallaan panostaa myös vankein "yhteiskuntakelpoiseksi muokkaamiseen", jolloin riski uusien rikosten tekemiseen pienenisi. Parhaimmassa tapauksessa yksilöstä voisi näin olla pidemmällä tähtäimellä jopa hyötyä yhteiskunnalle. Kannatan myös töiden teettämistä vangeilla (kohtuullista palkkaa vastaan), joka näkemykseni mukaan edesauttaisi vangin "yhteiskuntakelpoiseksi" saattamisessa.


Ei sellainen valtio ole "kostolaitos," joka antaa asianmukaiset rangaistukset tekoon nähden. Esim. näille henkilöille vankilatuomion pituus voisi olla sama kuin se minkä ajan tämä kyseinen bussikuski on joutunut olemaan ja joutuu olemaan pois työelämästä. Nämä maat joissa on kovat tuomiot, esim. Kiina ja Yhdysvallat niin täytyy huomioida tilastoissa rikosten määrää väestömäärään. Esim. Suomessa on suhteellisen paljon väkivaltarikoksia huomioiden, että täällä asuu noin 5,3 miljoonaa ihmistä ja meillähän tunnetusti rangaistukset ovat melko vähäisiä.

----------


## Albert

> Aika huonosti siinä uhrille kävi ja hän on edelleen työkyvytön. Jokainen ihminen on vastuussa teoista ja tuomio pitää kärsiä sen mukaan mitä on tehnyt.


Todella huonosti kävi bussikuskille. Uutisista saa ymmärtää, että saattaa olla sänkyyn ruokittava lopun elämäänsä. Siihen nähden 2.5 vuotta (ensikertalaisen 5 vuotta) linnassa on todella kevyt tuomio.
Mutta meillähän rikoksentekijä on se uhri, ei suinkaan rikoksen uhri.
Kyllä tuon ikäisten pitää tietää mitä seurauksia uhrille tuollaisesta pahoinpitelystä voi tulla.
Tuollaisia rikollisia ei todellakaan pidä paapoa. Eivät tuollaiset ihmiset muutu. He ehkä pystyvät hillitsemään itsensä jatkossa. Mutta todennäköisesti eivät.

----------


## sane

> Ei sellainen valtio ole "kostolaitos," joka antaa asianmukaiset rangaistukset tekoon nähden. Esim. näille henkilöille vankilatuomion pituus voisi olla sama kuin se minkä ajan tämä kyseinen bussikuski on joutunut olemaan ja joutuu olemaan pois työelämästä. Nämä maat joissa on kovat tuomiot, esim. Kiina ja Yhdysvallat niin täytyy huomioida tilastoissa rikosten määrää väestömäärään. Esim. Suomessa on suhteellisen paljon väkivaltarikoksia huomioiden, että täällä asuu noin 5,3 miljoonaa ihmistä ja meillähän tunnetusti rangaistukset ovat melko vähäisiä.


Kyllä siinä tutkimuksessa oli nimenomaan väkivaltarikokset/1000 asukasta, eli asukasluvut otettu huomioon. Ja olen myös sitä mieltä, että tässä kyseessä olevassa tapauksessa syyttäjän pitäisi ehdottomasti hakea tapon yritystä, rangaistuksen ei pitäisi olla merkittävästi lyhyempi ainoastaan koska kävi hyvä tuuri, ja uhri jäi henkiin. Mutta se ei poista myöskään mielipidettäni, että varsinkin tuomion loppuvaiheen tulisi keskittyä tekemään vangista yhteiskuntakelpoisen, eli pienentämään todennäköisyyttä uuteen rikokseen. Käsittääkseni nykyisellään monet pitkän tuomion kärsineet eivät osaa elää vankilan ulkopuolella, joka ajaa taas rikoskierteeseen, ja tulee yhteiskunnalle hyvin kalliiksi.

----------


## teme

> Juttelin kerran erään oikeustieteiden opiskelijan kanssa, joka oli tutkinut rangaistuksen pituuden vaikutusta väkivaltaisuuden määrään yhteiskunnassa. Yllättäen hän kertoi, että yleisesti maissa, joissa rangaistukset olivat pidempiä esiintyi myös väkivaltaa enemään. En osaa tämän tuloksen oikeudellisuuteen ottaa kantaa, enkä väitä, ettei toisten päähänpotkimisesta kuuluisi rangaista.


Yritän vääntää tämän vähän mutkan kautta joukkoliikennekeskusteluksi. Mutta ensin se mutka.

Tuo on ihan tunnettu tosiasia, tosin kyse on myös rikoslajeista. Siihen on aika selvä syykiin, väkivaltarikokset on lähes aina ilman sen kummempaa harkintaa tehtyjä. Yksi tuttu psykologi mutisi että syyntakeettomuskin on vähän niin ja näin, henkilö joka syyllistyy väkivaltarikokseen on määritelmällisesti mielisairas tai ainakin tilapäisesti seonnut, anna siinä nyt sitten lausuntoa. Tämän takia pelotteet toimivat aika huonosti nimenomaan väkivaltarikoksissa, ei ne tekijät mieti mitään silloin kun tekoon syyllistyvät, katukielellä väkivaltaisia kahjoja. Näkyvä valvontakin toimii osittain sen takia että se pistää ihmiset ajattelemaan. Sen sijaan esimerkiksi talousrikoksissa pelotteet kyllä toimivat, ei kukaan nyt äkkipikaistuksissaan kavalla miljoonaa euroa. Ja tämä muuten selittää sen äkkiseltään epäoikeudenmukaiselta kuulostavan asian että niistä voi saada tappoakin kovempia tuomioita.

Toinen tutkittu asia, ja tämä mutka suoristuu kohta, asiaa on se että kustannustehokkuudeltaan vankeustuomio on kirkkaasti tehottomin tapa ehkäistä rikollisuutta, vaikkei niitä tietenkään voi poistaakaan. Tehokkain on joidenkin tutkimusten mukaan koulupudokkaiden tukeminen, keskeytynyt koulunkäynti ennustaa hyvin myöhempää rikollisuutta.

Mistä joukkoliikenteen turvallisuuteen. Se nyt on vaan fakta että resursseja eli rahaa on rajallisesti. Normaalisti tämä ratkaistaan niin että valitaan ne tehokkaimmat toimet jotka oikeasti vähentävät rikoksia. Mutta kun joukkoliikenteessä on vielä sekin puoli että sen ei ainoastaan pidä olla turvallista, myös koetulla turvallisuudella on väliä. Mitä ne keinot olisivat jotka edistäisivät kumpaakin ja olisivat vielä realistisesti toteutettavissa?

----------


## Mikle

> Mitä ne keinot olisivat jotka edistäisivät kumpaakin ja olisivat vielä realistisesti toteutettavissa?


Eipä mitään aukotonta keinoa taida olla. 
Ehkä realistinen satsaus olisi vartijoiden lievä lisääminen ja tallentavan kameravalvonnan lisääminen jokaiseen kulkupeliin, joku helposti tavoitettava hätäkutsunappi, jonka painaminen näyttäisi vastaanottavalle taholle myös kulkupelin sijainin ja avaisi ehkä kuva-, ääni,- ja puheyhteyden kuljettajalle. 
Vartijoiden tai vaikkapa järjestystäkin valvovien tarkastajien määrän lisääminen ei toki sinällään ole oikotie onneen eikä kokonaan poista väkivallan uhkaa, mutta heidän näkyvyys liikennevälineissä ja liikennepaikoilla nostanee änkyröintikynnystä sekä parantanee turvallisuuden tunnetta. 
Ehkä heidän toimenkuvaansa voisi fiksata myös kattamaan neuvontaa tms. asiakaspalvelutehtäviä, jolloin hyötyä olisi muutenkin kuin ainoastaan järjestyksenpidossa?

Hintaahan noista järjestelyistä tulee, se on selvä.

----------


## aki

Turvanappeja suunnitellaan asennettavaksi kaikkiin HSL-alueen busseihin ensi vuoden aikana, tämä koskisi niin uutta kuin vanhempaakin kalustoa http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki...iin_busseihin/ Mun mielestä tämä turvanappisysteemi on huomattavasti tehokkaampi tapa ehkäistä väkivaltatilanteita kuin nykyinen terminaaleissa tapahtuva vartiointi tai bussien kameravalvonta. Jos kuljettaja huomaa esimerkiksi bussissa häiriköivän matkustajan voi hän painaa huomaamattomasti turvanappia jolloin bussin sijainti paikantuu reaaliajassa esim. vartiointiliikkeeseen ja lähin turvapartio tai vaikka poliisi voi saapua paikalle ja poistaa häirikön, näin kuljettajan ei tarvitse itse lähteä pahoinpitelyn uhalla poistamaan häirikköä.

----------


## Koala

> bussien kameravalvonta


Näitä voisi kuitenkin vähän laajemminkin lisätä myös vanhoihin busseihin, olisi tallessa turvanapin painamiseen johtanut tilanne. Turvanappi on kyllä ehdoton ja oikea varuste.

----------


## Nak

> Näitä voisi kuitenkin vähän laajemminkin lisätä myös vanhoihin busseihin, olisi tallessa turvanapin painamiseen johtanut tilanne. Turvanappi on kyllä ehdoton ja oikea varuste.


Ihmettelen kyllä, että nyt vasta otetaan tuo turvanappi puheeksi. Takseissahan tämä nappi on ollut jo iät ja ajat ja toimivaksi todettu  :Wink:  

Muistan kuulleeni/lukeneeni jostain, että poliisi ei halunnut, että tämä turvanapin tieto menee vartijaliikkeelle, kun tulevat heidän "tontilleen" kuitenkaan poliisilla ei ole resursseja hoitaa tälläisiä turvanappi kutsuja  :Laughing:

----------


## ultrix

> Yleensä nämä samat tyypit kutsuvat äitiään huoraksi ja siittäjäänsä juopoksi lapsiin sekaantujaksi. Harvemmin he kotonaankaan osaavat tai viitsivät käyttäytyä ihmisiksi.


Sivumennen sanoen ne nuoret, jotka oikeasti ovat tällaisissa oloissa kasvaneita  niiden kohdalla häiriökäyttäytymisen ymmärtää, vaikka hyväksyttävää se ei missään nimessä ole.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 11:25 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 11:10 ----------




> Paljon tehokkaampi keino ovat busseihin asennettavat turvapainikkeet jota kuski voi uhkaavassa tilanteessa painaa ja saa näin apua vartiointiliikkeeltä tai poliisilta, käsittääkseni tuossa systeemissä olisi jonkinlainen automaattipaikannus jolloin tieto bussin sijainnista välittyisi vartiointiliikkeeseen tai hätäkeskukseen ilman että kuljettajan tarvitsee alkaa kännykällä erikseen soittamaan


Tampereen uudessa infojärjestelmässä on mukana erilaisia kivoja featureja, mm. _ajoneuvossa hälytys_, jolloin auto näkyy pääkäyttäjän työkalussa kartalla punaisena pisteenä (normaalisti sininen). Tälläkin hetkellä näyttäisi olevan kaksi TKL:n bussia ajelemassa Hälytys annettu!-moodissa ja toinen "hälytysajoneuvo" varikolla. Ilmeisesti kyseessä on joku huonosti dokumentoitu ominaisuus, jota käytetään vahingossa, eikä tieto oikeasti mene mihinkään valvomoon  mutta sitä voisi tarvittaessa käyttää tulevaisuudessa juurikin tällaisena "isona punaisena nappina".

----------


## Koala

> Ihmettelen kyllä, että nyt vasta otetaan tuo turvanappi puheeksi. Takseissahan tämä nappi on ollut jo iät ja ajat ja toimivaksi todettu


Suomalaisessa politiikassa jollekin täytyy ensin käydä tarpeeksi huonosti ja tälläkertaa ensiksi köniin sai taksikuski... Tämä ei ole asiaton kommentti, tämä on (minun mielestäni) totuus...

----------


## teme

> Turvanappeja suunnitellaan asennettavaksi kaikkiin HSL-alueen busseihin ensi vuoden aikana, tämä koskisi niin uutta kuin vanhempaakin kalustoa http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki...iin_busseihin/ Mun mielestä tämä turvanappisysteemi on huomattavasti tehokkaampi tapa ehkäistä väkivaltatilanteita kuin nykyinen terminaaleissa tapahtuva vartiointi tai bussien kameravalvonta. Jos kuljettaja huomaa esimerkiksi bussissa häiriköivän matkustajan voi hän painaa huomaamattomasti turvanappia jolloin bussin sijainti paikantuu reaaliajassa esim. vartiointiliikkeeseen ja lähin turvapartio tai vaikka poliisi voi saapua paikalle ja poistaa häirikön, näin kuljettajan ei tarvitse itse lähteä pahoinpitelyn uhalla poistamaan häirikköä.


Yksi semmoinen pikkujuttu jonka voisi tehdä, ja tämä ei juuri mitään maksa:

Lähijunissa on fonttikoolla 14 jossain numero johon voi soittaa ja ilmoittaa häiröistä. Metroa en muista, mutta taitaa olla joku valvomon numeron kanssa. Busseista ja ratikasta en tiedä.

Että jos vaikka näin:
- Yksi HSL:n viisinumeroinen numero johon voi soittaa TAI lähettää tekstiviestin jos havaitsee häiriökäyttäymistä, ilkivaltaa, tms.
- Tämä tiedotetaan selkeästi, sisältäen ohjeen siitä mitä tulee viestiä.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 13:37 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 13:32 ----------

Niin ja tässäkin asiassa verkkosivut kuntoon!

Harrastuneempi löytää hsl.fi sivulta klikkaamalla Matkustajan opas -> Hyvä tietää -> Turvallisuus METRON turvallisuusohjeet:



> Jos joudut metrossa uhkaavan tilanteen silminnäkijäksi tai haluat hälyttää apua esimerkiksi sairauskohtauksen sattuessa, soita metron hätänumeroon (09) 310 12 112. Numeroon voi ilmoittaa myös järjestyshäiriöistä.


http://www.hsl.fi/FI/matkustajanopas...vallisuus.aspx

Entäs busseissa, ratikoissa tai junissa? Miksi tuokin tieto pitää kätkeä kolmannelle alatasolle sivuilla?

Ja tuolla ei muuten ole halaistua sanaakaan metron hätäpoistumisjärjestelyistä.

----------


## Rasbelin

> Ilmeisesti kyseessä on joku huonosti dokumentoitu ominaisuus, jota käytetään vahingossa, eikä tieto oikeasti mene mihinkään valvomoon  mutta sitä voisi tarvittaessa käyttää tulevaisuudessa juurikin tällaisena "isona punaisena nappina".


Ominaisuus löytyy ohjelmistosta, mutta sitä ei ole implementoitu loppuun asti taustajärjestelmässä (keskustietokone jne.), sillä toiminnolle ei ole järkevää toteutusta, eikä kukaan taida sitä erityisemmin haluta. Ominaisuus on kaiketi vain lisätty järjestelmäkuvaukseen esim. tarjouspyyntövaiheessa tai kun ohjelmistoa on hiottu. Käytännössähän tuota toimintoa ei varmaankaan oteta käyttöön myöhemminkään. Toimintohan on varsin käyttökelvoton nykytoteutuksella. Hyvä kameravalvonta tuottaisi parempia tuloksia ja kunnollista todistusaineistoa, jolla tekee paljon.

On siellä muitakin autoja ollut hälytystilassa...  :Wink:

----------


## ultrix

Rasbelin: en tunne tuota tämän tarkemmin, miten se on kuljettajan kannalta tällä hetkellä toteutettu? Joku "näppäile koodi, joka on melkein kuin lastenvaunurahastus, mutta yhdellä numerolla eri"-tyyppinen ratkaisu?

----------


## tkp

Viimeisessä A-studiossa pahoinpidellyn kuljettajan haastattelu http://areena.yle.fi/video/1317063256292

----------


## wade

Samoin tämäniltaisessa (tiistaisessa) MTV3 MAX:lla esitetystä Lainvalvojat-realitysarjan jaksosta noin puolet käsitteli tätä helmikuista pahoinpitelyä. Maksullisen MAX-kanavan ohjelmia ei ilmeisesti Katsomoon laiteta, mutta MAX:n omistajille tiedoksi, että jakso uusitaan ensi sunnuntaina kello 19.00. Lisäksi varmaan totuttuun tyyliin ensi keväänä tämä Lainvalvojat-kausi esitetään Subilla.

----------


## Rester

> Tampereen uudessa infojärjestelmässä on mukana erilaisia kivoja featureja, mm. _ajoneuvossa hälytys_, jolloin auto näkyy pääkäyttäjän työkalussa kartalla punaisena pisteenä (normaalisti sininen). Tälläkin hetkellä näyttäisi olevan kaksi TKL:n bussia ajelemassa Hälytys annettu!-moodissa ja toinen "hälytysajoneuvo" varikolla. Ilmeisesti kyseessä on joku huonosti dokumentoitu ominaisuus, jota käytetään vahingossa, eikä tieto oikeasti mene mihinkään valvomoon  mutta sitä voisi tarvittaessa käyttää tulevaisuudessa juurikin tällaisena "isona punaisena nappina".





> Ominaisuus löytyy ohjelmistosta, mutta sitä ei ole implementoitu loppuun asti taustajärjestelmässä (keskustietokone jne.), sillä toiminnolle ei ole järkevää toteutusta, eikä kukaan taida sitä erityisemmin haluta. Ominaisuus on kaiketi vain lisätty järjestelmäkuvaukseen esim. tarjouspyyntövaiheessa tai kun ohjelmistoa on hiottu. Käytännössähän tuota toimintoa ei varmaankaan oteta käyttöön myöhemminkään. Toimintohan on varsin käyttökelvoton nykytoteutuksella.


Käsittääkseni tähän nappiin on ihan oikeasti suunnitelmissa kytkeä hälytysfeature, syy, miksi tätä ei ole vielä kytketty, on siinä, että ei ole päästy täysin sopimukseen siitä, mihin tämä kytketään - hälytyskeskukseen vai esim. vartiointiliikkeen järjestelmään. Toiminta voisi olla hyvin samankaltainen kuin taksien hälytysnapeilla (tosin lähellä olevat bussit tuskin tätä hälytystä tarvitsevat, voisi tulla hieman päätteelle ruuhkaa  :Very Happy: ). Tuota Hälytys-nappia tulee siitä näytöstä joskus täysin vahingossa - ja sitähän ei saa sen jälkeen enää pois päältä mitenkään. Ei ennenkuin laite boottaa käyttöliittymänsä taas aamuyöstä.  :Very Happy:  ...tai kunnes joku korjais tuon kuntoon.  :Wink: 

Siinä mielessä ihan hyvä idea, huono puoli piilee siinä, että varsinkin Lahti-korisissa autoissa toi näyttö on käytännön syistä sijoitettu suhteellisen korkealle, mutta ei sen käyttö nyt mitenkään hankalaa mielestäni ole.




> Rasbelin: en tunne tuota tämän tarkemmin, miten se on kuljettajan kannalta tällä hetkellä toteutettu? Joku "näppäile koodi, joka on melkein kuin lastenvaunurahastus, mutta yhdellä numerolla eri"-tyyppinen ratkaisu?


Ainakin TKL:n autoissa on Pusatecin valikoiden takana "puhelinluettelo", jonka kautta pystyy soittamaan luurin kautta mm. hätänumeroon. Hankalakäyttöinen ainakin silloin kun autossa on ns. tilanne päällä.

----------


## hylje

> Tuota Hälytys-nappia tulee siitä näytöstä joskus täysin vahingossa - ja sitähän ei saa sen jälkeen enää pois päältä mitenkään. Ei ennenkuin laite boottaa käyttöliittymänsä taas aamuyöstä.  ...tai kunnes joku korjais tuon kuntoon.


Ei vaunusta pitäisi voidakkaan kytkeä hälytystilaa pois. Vahingot voitaneen kuitata puhelinyhteyden perusteella keskuksesta tai viimeistään vartijan tai virkavallan saapuessa ja varmistaen näin, että tilanne todellakin on ohi (tai se oli perätön). Näin hälytystä ei voida painostaa poiskytkettäväksi ennen aikojaan.

----------


## teme

Syyttäjä tyytyväinen annettuihin tuomioihin:



> Bussikuskijutun syyttäjä Eija Velitski oli tyytyväinen kahden nuoren miehen saamiin 4,5 vuoden ehdottomiin rangaistuksiin. Hän oli vaatinut törkeästä pahoinpitelystä viiden vuoden tuomiota. Syytettyjen mielestä ehdollinen rangaistus olisi ollut riittävä.
> 
> Tuoreeltaan Velitski piti 4,5 vuoden ehdottomia rangaistuksia riittävinä.
> 
> - Viesti on se, että tämän tyyppisiin tekoihin pitää suhtautua vakavasti. Tässä viesti on tavoitettu.
> 
> - Jos tässä olisi langetettu jotain 2-2,5 vuoden tuomioita, niin millään ei olisi ollut mitään väliä.
> 
> - Jos väkivalta raaistuu, tuomiotkin kovenevat, Velitski sanoi.


http://www.mtv3.fi/uutiset/rikos.sht...tkin-kovenevat

----------


## aki

Todella hyvä että tekijät saivat noinkin pitkät tuomiot, taitaa tosin olla niin että jos ovat ensikertalaisia niin istuvat vain puolet kakusta, mutta tekee se reilu 2 vuottakin hyvää miettiä tekojaan linnassa ja päälle kovat rahalliset korvaukset!

----------


## Albert

Ai pitkät tuomiotko? Taitavat noin nuoret ensikertalaiset istua kolmasosan tuomiosta. Ne on tähän aikaan ensi vuonna jo vapaana, kun pidätys- ja tutkinta- sun muut ajat otetaan huomioon.

----------


## teme

> Ai pitkät tuomiotko? Taitavat noin nuoret ensikertalaiset istua kolmasosan tuomiosta. Ne on tähän aikaan ensi vuonna jo vapaana, kun pidätys- ja tutkinta- sun muut ajat otetaan huomioon.


Mun käsittääkseni ensikertalaisuus tai alaikäisyys vaikuttaa tuomion pituuteen, mikä minusta on sinänsä ihan oikein, mutta ei siihen milloin pääsee ehdonalaiseen.

----------


## Albert

_Nuori rikoksentekijä (rikokseen 1520-vuotiaana syyllistynyt) päästetään ehdonalaiseen vapauteen hänen suoritettuaan yhden kolmasosan  rangaistuksestaan, jos hän rikosta edeltäneiden kolmen vuoden aikana ei  ole suorittanut vankeusrangaistusta vankilassa (ns. nuori  ensikertalainen). Hänen pitää tavata henkilökohtaista ehdonalaisvalvojaa  tiettyinä päivinä._
Tuo on Wikista, mutta eiköhän ole suoraan lakitekstistä.

----------


## ARTAI

Kuten arvata saattoi, niin eiväthän nuoret väkivallantekijät olleet tyytyväisiä saamaansa kakkuun. Molemmat valiitivat, mutta ihmeellistä kyllä tämä nuorempi veti valituksensa pois ja hänen kohdallaan tuomio on lainvoimainen. Vanhempi kossikka sen sijaan jatkaa, vaikka hänen olisi oitänyt vanhempana ymmärtää kaulasta kuristamisen ja niskasta vääntämisen sekä silmittömän pieksämisen seuraukset.

 Näinhän me ajattelemme ja näin joskus tuomioitakin perustellaan.

Ehkä nuoremmalla heräsi oma kunnia käsitys omasta tai suvun painostuksesta, mutta ei hän istu puoltakaan tuomiostaan, hyvä jos 1 ½ vuotta.

Vanhemman valituksen jatkaminen selviää 3. 11. mennessä, eipä silläkään juuri ole menestymisen mahdollisuuksia, mutta kuittaapa asianajaja valtion varoista (meidän) muutaman tonnin.

----------


## ARTAI

Selvisihän sekin jo heti keskiviikkoiltana edellisen viestin kirjoittamisen jälkeen miksi nuorempi väkivallantekijä tyytyi tuomioonsa, vuosia harrastanut Sm-tasollakin menestyen tätä Brasilian jujutsua.

 Valehteli oikeudessa omista kyvyistään pudottaa vastustaja tatamiin.

Tätä taustaa vasten hän istuu puolet tuomiostaan 2 v ja 3 kk.  

Kuinka ollakaan käräjillä onnekkaasti jätettiin huomotta nuoren henkilön alle 18 v. tuomion alentamisperusteet. Päinvastoin jos syyttäjällä olisi ollut oikea tieto käytettävissään  Akon kyvyistä vahingoittaa toista ihmistä, olisi se ollut hänen kohdallaan tuomion koventamisperuste.

Mielenkiintoista olisi nyöskin tietää minkälaisen keskustelun, valituksen peruutuksen yhteydessä, Ako kävi asianajansa kanssa tälle selvittyä millainen Raid hänellä oli päämiehenään.

Katso video 2 ½ vuoden takaa  http://www.myspace.com/video/netive/...sonen/57662491

Akon taidot lienee kehittyneet noista päivistä. Lajiin kuuluu potkiminen sekä kuristaminen. Huipulla olevat haastavat mennen tullen raskaan sarjan nyrkkeilyn tai karaten mustanvyön mestaritkin.

----------


## zige94

Vähän yli vuoden takainen suurta kohua herättänyt Elielinaukion bussikuljettajan pahoinpitelystä Lainvalvojat tv-ohjelmassa 24.4. klo 21 Sub:lta.
http://telkku.com/program/show/2012042418005

----------


## sm3

Kaksi miestä tunkeutui bussiin ja ryösti kuljettajan Espoossa
http://www.mtv3.fi/uutiset/rikos.sht...tajan-espoossa
http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki..._ja_ryostivat/
Ei hyvä  :Icon Frown: :

----------


## Palomaa

> Kaksi miestä tunkeutui bussiin ja ryösti kuljettajan Espoossa


Ja vielä kotikulmillani, mikäköhän firma oli kyseessä, Nobina, Pohjolan Liikenne vaiko Veolia Transport?
Tätä jatkuvaa pahoinpitelyä (ja varsinkaan meitä palveleviin bussikuljettajiin) ei voi vain hyväksyä, tähän pitäisi ottaa järeemmät keinot kuin turvaohjaamo tai muuta.

Ehdotan täten:
Kuljettajille aseenkantoluvat. Pippurisumutteet, etälamauttimet tai teleskooppipamput käyttöön niin johan loppuu päällekäyminen.  :Mad:

----------


## Overdriver

> Ehdotan täten:
> Kuljettajille aseenkantoluvat. Pippurisumutteet, etälamauttimet tai teleskooppipamput käyttöön niin johan loppuu päällekäyminen.


Aseen kantaminen on merkki pelosta, ja siinä vaiheessa, kun töissä joutuu pelkäämään, vaihdan ammattia. Epäilen myös, ettei kuljettajille ehdittäisi koskaan antamaan riittävää koulutusta voimankäyttöön, eikä varmaan tule tarpeeseenkaan. Siwan kassa tulee ryöstetyksi todennäköisemmin kuin bussikuski.

----------


## Nak

Sanoisinko että tuossa uutisessa on kyllä jotain hämärän tuntuista. Kuljettaja on siis poistanut miehet kyydistä kaljan juonnin takia, miehet ovat poistuneet jonka jälkeen ovat alkaneet hakata tuulilasia ja pyyhkijöitä. Jotenkin kummassa miehet ovat sitten  eksyneet takaisin bussin sisälle ja saaneet anastetuksi kuljettajalta _puhelimen_ . Rahat ovat siis saaneet olla rauhassa.  :Shocked:  

Periaatteessa auton on pitänyt olla westendin linja jos turvakamera kuvaa ei ole. Tai sitten nobinalta tai pohjolalta on ollut joku vanha reuhka tuuraamassa

edit. Vartin uutiseen olikin muokattu että olivat pyrkineet bussiin, mutta silti....

----------


## hylje

Aseenkantoluvasta: Britanniassa yli puolet poliiseista kokee olleensa hengenvaarassa jossain kohti uransa aikana. Kuitenkin luokkaa 95% poliiseista haluaa jatkaa aseettomana, koska aseettomuus on suurempi etu päivittäisessä asiakaspalvelussa kuin ase on harvinaisissa väkivaltatilanteissa. Sama pätee lievemmin kaikkiin muihinkin kentällä tehtäviin asiakaspalveluhommiin: he tarvitsevat asetta vielä vähemmän kuin poliisi.

----------


## Joonas Pio

9.-10.4. yö

Yöbussissa tapeltiin  kaasua myös kuljettajan silmiin, kyseessä oli linja h96N.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Minä en ole ikinä ymmärtänyt, mikä siinä on että bussinkuljettajille pitää turpaa antaa. He tekevät arvokasta työtä (jota tosin arvostetaan kansan keskuudessa vähän) kun ihmiset pääsevät heidän työpanoksensa avulla liikkumaan. Johan se nähtiin, koko Vantaa oli seis päivän kun Veolialaiset olivat lakossa. Samoin tämä kuljettajien ryöstely ei tahdo mennä järkeen. Pohjakassa on pieni, siellä ei ole suuria summia rahaa. Eikö vain olisi parempi antaa tehdä kuljettajien työnsä rauhassa ja olla iloisia kun viitsivät keskellä yötä kuskata meitä juopuneita suomalaisia takaisin lähiöihin, tai mistä mihin sitten mihinkin aikaan olemme menossa. Hyvä kun edes viitsivät tehdä työtä, kun saavat turpaa, sylkeä päälle, ja sitten vielä ryöstetään pohjakassat, jotta olisi sille hienohelmarouvalle antaa takaisin viiskymppisestä. En myöskään tajua sitä rikkomista tai sotkemista. Kaikkien on mukavempi matkustaa kun bussit ovat ehjiä, ja siistejä. Kertokaa jos löydätte järjenjyvän noihin kun itsellä sitä ymmärräystä ei tahdo löytyä..

----------


## Joonas Pio

11. -12.4. yö

Bussikuski joutui painimaan matkustajan kanssa

----------


## zige94

> 11. -12.4. yö
> 
> Bussikuski joutui painimaan matkustajan kanssa


Tarkennetaan ajaksi n. 00:17 (23:50 lähtö Puistolan raitilta, 00:40 lähti Rautatientorilta peruttiin, syy "tilapäinen häiriö" eli tämä tilanne).

----------


## joht. Nyman

Kun keksisi vastauksen kysymykseen "mikä jengiä oikeasti vaivaa?", sitä olisi kaiketi ehdolla paikalliseksi nobelistiksi rauhanpalkinnon osalta. Bussinkuljettajat, opettajat, kauppojen kassat... Lista on aivan liian pitkä; yhdenkään ihmisen ei mielestäni tarvitsisi elää työmaallaan pelon ilmapiirissä.

Toista se oli meillä Martinlaaksossa 1980-luvulla: steissillä oli yksi denso ja Kivimäen fudiskentällä toinen, eikä tästä duosta ollut haittaa kenellekään, mikäli heidän lähellä leijunutta dunkkista ei lasketa miinukseksi.

----------


## Tidtabell

'O tempora, o mores' sanottiin jo 2000 vuotta sitten.  Ei ne ajat oikeesti huonommaksi ole muuttuneet kuin korkeintaan yksilöillä.

----------


## Koala

Mitähän tuo eka lause on suomeksi... Olisi kiva kun puhuttaisiin suomea.

----------


## citybus

> Mitähän tuo eka lause on suomeksi... Olisi kiva kun puhuttaisiin suomea.


"Oi aikoja, oi tapoja".

----------


## hezec

> Mitähän tuo eka lause on suomeksi... Olisi kiva kun puhuttaisiin suomea.


"Oi aikoja, oi tapoja" eli "ennen oli kaikki paremmin". Ketään kritisoimatta pitää todeta, että tietty määrä latinankielisiä sanontoja on jostain syystä jäänyt elämään ihan omaa elämäänsä. Itse ainakin olen oppinut tuon sanonnan jostain  ei mitään hajua, mistä  ala-asteikäisenä eli noin kymmenen vuotta sitten.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Itse ainakin olen oppinut tuon sanonnan jostain  ei mitään hajua, mistä  ala-asteikäisenä eli noin kymmenen vuotta sitten.


Ala-asteikäisenä minäkin sen opin, ja muistaakseni Asterixista. Voi niillä sarjakuvilla näköjään sivistyäkin.

----------


## ess

> Ala-asteikäisenä minäkin sen opin, ja muistaakseni Asterixista. Voi niillä sarjakuvilla näköjään sivistyäkin.


Hulluja nuo suomalaiset!

----------


## Pera

Taas kuljettajaa pahoinpidelty: http://metro.fi/paakaupunkiseutu/uut...stiin_vatsaan/

----------


## Aleksi.K

Kun näitä nyt tasaseen tahtiin tuntuu tulevan niin eikö nyt olisi parempi, että jokaisella kuljettajalla olisi itsepuolustamista/ryöstöä varten kyynelkaasut mukana? Se on kuitenkin aika edullinen ja kun ihmiset tietävät että kuljettajalta se löytyy niin on ennaltaehkäiseväinä myöskin. Onhan ainakin lähiliikenteen junissa konduktööreillä kanssa..

----------


## Karosa

> Onhan ainakin lähiliikenteen junissa konduktööreillä kanssa..


Niin, onhan tätä asiaa ehdotettu jo moneen kertaan aiemmin, mutta olen samaa mieltä kanssasi. Junamyyjillä ja konduktööreillä löytyy pippurikaasu, vaahdon muodossa - joten miksi ei linja-autonkuljettajille samanlainen?

----------


## Nak

Joo eiköhän hsl kohta määrää semmoisia kuskien taskut täyteen. Niinhän ne määräsi ne vaar.. turvaohjaamotkin, nuo insinöörityön taidon näytteet, joista en ole kuullut vielä olleen kenellekään mitään hyötyä.. Lisäksi kuskit voisivat vaikka direktiivikoulutusten varjolla käydä karate-tunneilla?

----------


## Overdriver

> Kun näitä nyt tasaseen tahtiin tuntuu tulevan niin eikö nyt olisi parempi, että jokaisella kuljettajalla olisi itsepuolustamista/ryöstöä varten kyynelkaasut mukana? Se on kuitenkin aika edullinen ja kun ihmiset tietävät että kuljettajalta se löytyy niin on ennaltaehkäiseväinä myöskin. Onhan ainakin lähiliikenteen junissa konduktööreillä kanssa..


Ennen pitkää joku kuskeista onnistuisi suihkuttamaan paprikat omaan naamaansa. Istuvasta asennosta on melko vaikea puolustautua, vaikka olisi sähkölamautin repussa. Aiemmin linkitetyn uutisen kuljettaja tosin tuskin istui omalla paikallaan, jos häntä oli pystytty potkaisemaan jalkaan ja vatsaan.

Siinä vaiheessa, kun työssäkäynti alkaa jännittää niin paljon, että on pakko kantaa kaasua tai pamppua mukana, on varmaan ihan sama vaihtaa suorilta turvallisuusalan hommiin tai keksiä jotain rauhallisempaa. Siwan kassalle en menisi  siellähän joutuu ryöstetyksi kerran viikossa! Vai saavatko ne jo pitää pippurikaasuja, krikettimailoja ja haulikoita tiskin alla ihan varmuuden vuoksi?




> Joo eiköhän hsl kohta määrää semmoisia kuskien taskut täyteen. Niinhän ne määräsi ne vaar.. turvaohjaamotkin, nuo insinöörityön taidon näytteet, joista en ole kuullut vielä olleen kenellekään mitään hyötyä.. Lisäksi kuskit voisivat vaikka direktiivikoulutusten varjolla käydä karate-tunneilla?


Ehkä turvaohjaamot ovat jo ehkäisseetkin muutaman lyönnin tai sylkäisyn, kukapa tietää. Siinä vaiheessa, kun läski alkaa tummua esim. auton ulkopuolella, turvaohjaamoa on tietysti huono huudella apuun, kun se on niin yksinkertainen laite. Itsepuolustustaitoja suosittelen jokaiselle ammatista riippumatta, mutta direktiivikoulutuksessa tarjottavana torjuntojen, lukkojen ja irtautumisten määrä jäisi niin pieneksi, ettei liikkeet jäisi selkärankaan riittävän hyvin.

Jos joku aikoo harrastaa omalla ajallaan, jujutsu voisi olla hyvä vaihtoehto lajiksi. Siinä opetellaan jo peruskurssilla lähes kaikki oleellinen päällekarkaajalle pärjäämiseksi ilman radikaaleja voimakeinoja.

----------


## Karosa

> Siinä vaiheessa, kun työssäkäynti alkaa jännittää niin paljon, että on pakko kantaa kaasua tai pamppua mukana, on varmaan ihan sama vaihtaa suorilta turvallisuusalan hommiin tai keksiä jotain rauhallisempaa.?


Ja taas kerran vedetään tämä kortti esiin, että "jos alkaa pelottaa, vaihda alaa" ei se niin voi mennä, jos ihmiset eivät osaa käyttäytyä, niin kyllähän kuljettajien on pakko pystyä puolustautumaan. Ei nyrkein, vaan yksinkertaisesti sumutteella. Kerrankun junamyyjät ja konduktöörit pystyvät siihen, niin varmasti myös linja-autonkuljettaja. Joku kuri on oltava, pelotti tai ei.

----------


## jodo

Onhan monella kuskilla kaasut mukana omin luvin, kun työnantaja ei niitä kustanna / järjestä koulutusta.

----------


## Overdriver

> Ja taas kerran vedetään tämä kortti esiin, että "jos alkaa pelottaa, vaihda alaa" ei se niin voi mennä, jos ihmiset eivät osaa käyttäytyä, niin kyllähän kuljettajien on pakko pystyä puolustautumaan. Ei nyrkein, vaan yksinkertaisesti sumutteella. Kerrankun junamyyjät ja konduktöörit pystyvät siihen, niin varmasti myös linja-autonkuljettaja. Joku kuri on oltava, pelotti tai ei.


Saatat olla oikeassa, mutta junamyyjien ja konnareiden on huomattavasti helpompi käyttää kaasua kuin bussikuskin, joka istuu kopissaan. Jos bussikuskilla on potentiaalinen tilaisuus saada pataansa, niin siinä ei ehdi kaivelemaan kaasua esiin, kun ratkaisevat osumat on jo otettu vastaan. Perääntymismahdollisuudet on melko heikot tiskin takana ja turvavöihin köytettynä. Jos valinta olisi minun, panostaisin turvaohjaamoihin.

----------


## tohpeeri

Tänään iltapäiväruuhkan aikana istuessani juuri Hakaniemestä lähtevässä h51 bussissa tuli kuljettajalle tiedotus mikä kuului selvästi koko bussissa suurin piirtein näin: " Kaikille kuljettajille varoitus! Kumpulan kampuksen alueella liikkuu jälleen kolmen afrikkalaistausteisen tyypin jengi, mikä on tänään päivällä vienyt jo kaksi raharenkiä. Niitä jotka ajavat siellä päin kehotetaan varovaisuuteen!"  Viesti vielä toistettiin.

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

> Tänään iltapäiväruuhkan aikana istuessani juuri Hakaniemestä lähtevässä h51 bussissa tuli kuljettajalle tiedotus mikä kuului selvästi koko bussissa suurin piirtein näin: " Kaikille kuljettajille varoitus! Kumpulan kampuksen alueella liikkuu jälleen kolmen afrikkalaistausteisen tyypin jengi, mikä on tänään päivällä vienyt jo kaksi raharenkiä. Niitä jotka ajavat siellä päin kehotetaan varovaisuuteen!" Viesti vielä toistettiin.


Niinpä niin.
Sillä pitkän työuran ympäri maailmaa tehneenä IT-miehenä en ikipäivänä ole ollut lähelläkään mitään PerSu-rasismia/nurkkapatriotismia.
Ja myös kokoomusnuorten provokaatiot lakimuutoksista kiihotuksesta kansanryhmiä vastaan ovat demokraattisessa Suomessa äärimmäisen kyseenalaisia.
Mutta valitettavasti, tuon hyvässä tahdossa kuljettajille annetun varoituksenhan voi joku ombudsman/vähemmistövaltuutettu-tiukkahattuhenkilö tulkita ilmiselvästi etnisesti leimaavaksi ja syrjiväksi toiminnaksi?

----------


## Matkalainen

> Mutta valitettavasti, tuon hyvässä tahdossa kuljettajille annetun varoituksenhan voi joku ombudsman/vähemmistövaltuutettu-tiukkahattuhenkilö tulkita ilmiselvästi etnisesti leimaavaksi ja syrjiväksi toiminnaksi?


Tuskin. Veikkaan, että kuvaus on annettu tuntomerkkinä, ja sehän on ok. Hiukan poliittista korrektismia tuossa jo pikemmin on, kun ei ole puhuttu ihonväriltään mustista "tyypeistä". Rasismin puolelle olisi mennyt, jos viestissä olisi käytetty jotain haukkumanimeä.

----------


## citybus

> Tuskin. Veikkaan, että kuvaus on annettu tuntomerkkinä, ja sehän on ok. Hiukan poliittista korrektismia tuossa jo pikemmin on, kun ei ole puhuttu ihonväriltään mustista "tyypeistä". Rasismin puolelle olisi mennyt, jos viestissä olisi käytetty jotain haukkumanimeä.


En tiedä, oliko tuo nyt sitten vähän huonosti kirjoitettua sarkasmia. Hyvä vain, että tuntomerkkejä annetaan. On ikävää lukea lehdistä vaikkapa poliisin antamia tiedotteita, joista tällaisia tuntomerkkejä poistellaan "ettei aiheutettaisi ennakkoluuloja".

Sittemmin onkin päästy näemmä ihan uusiin sfääreihin, mitä rikollisiin tekoihin kuljettajia kohtaan tulee. Linkin takaa ilmenevässä uutisessa kerrotaan, kuinka asemiehet ryöstivät kuljettajan Vantaalla päätepysäkillä. http://www.iltalehti.fi/uutiset/2013...83214_uu.shtml

Juuri tämän takia itse alalla ollessani tilitinkin ylimääräiset sentit pois joka päivä. Että jos joku vaivautuisi ryöstöstelemään, ketutus olisi maksimaalinen, kun tarjolla olisikin vain pohjakassa ja vähän hiluja päälle.

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Linkin takaa ilmenevässä uutisessa kerrotaan, kuinka asemiehet ryöstivät kuljettajan Vantaalla päätepysäkillä. http://www.iltalehti.fi/uutiset/2013...83214_uu.shtml





> Molemmilla oli mustat, suorat housut.


1. En ollut minä, sillä
a) en käytä mustia suoria housuja, vaan mustia ja ryppyisiä farkkuja
b) en käytä Volvoja, varsinkaan farmarimallisia

2. Alibini on se, että
a) Päiväkumpu sijaitsee niin syvällä Vantaan keskisavanneilla, ettei täältä ole mitään asiaa mihinkään keskellä yötä
b) olin jo katsonut Maatilan prinsessa TV5:ltä aiemmin illalla
c) ks. kohta 2.b) -> olin liian väsynyt suomalaisen TV-viihteen nykytasoon, joten itseltäni oli puhti sen verran loppu, että olin jo tirsamaassa tekohetkellä

----------


## djsumppi

Sitä en ymmärrä miksi kuljettajat viitsii alkaa painii näiden kanssa eikö olisi helpompi soittaa poliisi tai vartiointi firmalle. Turpaan siinä tulee aina kun  näiden sankareiden kanssa alkaa painii ja huonolla tuurilla saa vielä puukkoa

----------


## sm3

Mutta poliisilla usein kestää, ja vartioita ei joka syrjä pysäkillä tai päättärillä voi olla. Tai voi, mutta mahtanee olla kallista. Jos joku jollain syrjäsellä paikalla ryöstää kuljettajalta rahat niin ei siinä kukaan ehdi paikalle auttamaan vaikka miten hälytysnappia tms painaa tai soittaa. Tekijät on jo kaukana kun ensimmäinen poliisi tai vartija ehtii paikalle.

----------


## Nak

http://metro.fi/paakaupunkiseutu/uut...la_uhkaamalla/

Ja taas.. Veikkaan että viimeaikaisella uutisoinnilla on osansa tässä. Nistit ja muut hörhöt kuvittelevat nyt, että kuskilta on helposti saatavilla paljon rahoja...

----------


## djsumppi

Nyt sitten näemä tulee turvanapit jolla kutsutaan vartija tai vartija ja poliisi.se tietty eri juttu miten nopeesti pääsevät paikalle. Eikä taksi syystemi olisi hyvä hälytykset menisi joka linja-autoon  kun joku painaa nii toiset kuskit tuler auttaa.
Harva viitsii meinaa taksia ryöstää kun kuski painaa hälytyksen nii siellä 3 tai 4 kuskia kimpussa  :Wink:

----------


## Overdriver

> hälytykset menisi joka linja-autoon


Eikä matkustajia varmaan hämmentäisi, kun kuski poikkeaisi reitiltä lähteäkseen tappelemaan?

----------


## iiko

> Nyt sitten näemä tulee turvanapit jolla kutsutaan vartija tai vartija ja poliisi.se tietty eri juttu miten nopeesti pääsevät paikalle. Eikä taksi syystemi olisi hyvä hälytykset menisi joka linja-autoon  kun joku painaa nii toiset kuskit tuler auttaa.
> Harva viitsii meinaa taksia ryöstää kun kuski painaa hälytyksen nii siellä 3 tai 4 kuskia kimpussa


Ei se nyt kyllä näin mene. Sitäpaitsi on harvinaisen hölmöä ruveta painimaan jonkun hörhön kanssa, jolla saattaa olla joku leukun kokoinen puukko bootsin lahkeessa tms. Hautasmailla on ihan tarpeeksi sankarivainajia. Niitä ei tarvita lisää. 

Muutaman kympin takia ei kannata terveyttään menettää...

----------


## joht. Nyman

Pummasin ja sain tänään Helsingin käriksestä *tämän* tapauksen esitutkintapöytäkirjat. Mielenkiintoista luettavaa kyllä: heppua on pidetty sporassa raudoissa 12 minuuttia ennen valtiollisen poliisin paikalle tuloa. Muutenkin tuon koko jutun osalta sympatiat kallistuvat täysin tarkastajien suuntaan.

Mainittakoon, että olen elämässäni saanut yhdet tarkastusmaksut. Koska kyseessä oli täysin oma mokani, myönsin tapahtuneen tarkastajille ja kävin maksamassa 250 markkaa Rautatientorin HKL:n palvelupisteeseen. Tässä operaatiokokonaisuudessa yksikään osapuoli ei tarvinnut kyynelkaasua tai käsirautoja tilanteen laukaisemiseksi. Kyllä asiasta ihan puhumalla ja lopulta myös nauramalla selvittiin - selvittiin itse asiassa niin hyvin, etten ole huhtikuun 1998 ajanut kertaakaan pummilla, mikäli joukkoliikennevälineitä ei lasketa mukaan...  :Wink:

----------


## Joonas Pio

Tällaista eilen Espoossa.

----------


## tkp

Kuljettajaa ammuttiin ilma-aseella http://www.iltasanomat.fi/uutiset/ar...715766737.html

----------


## citybus

> Kuljettajaa ammuttiin ilma-aseella http://www.iltasanomat.fi/uutiset/ar...715766737.html


Että näin Pihlajamäessä. Mutta nyt taisi olla niin, että kuljettaja ei siis ollut töissä, eli tätä ei ammuttu juuri siksi, että sattui olemaan kuljettaja?

----------


## Bussipoika

Tälläistä eilen 20.2: http://www.iltasanomat.fi/kotimaa/ar...484791520.html

----------


## Kimble

Varkauden yritys bussissa (Helsingin poliisilaitoksen tiedote 21.2.2015)

_"Nuorten poikien joukko alkoi riehua linjan 78 bussissa sen saavuttua päätepysäkilleen Vuosaareen illalla 20.2.2015. Muiden matkustajien poistuttua kyydistä nuoret juoksivat pitkin linja-auton käytävää huudellen, repien ikkunoiden viereen sijoitettuja hätävasaroita ja uhaten särkeä linja-auton ikkunat. Kuljettajan jalkatilassa ollutta raharenkiä yritettiin anastaa, mutta kuljettaja sai estettyä varkauden ja sai myös poistettua nuoret ulos bussista. Nuoret juoksentelivat ympäri bussia ja heittelivät sitä samalla kivillä sekä yrittivät avata bussin ovia ulkopuolella olevista ovenavausnappuloista.
Poliisipartiot ottivat paikalta kiinni kuusi nuorta. Yksi alaikäinen kiinniotettu vietiin kotiin ja viisi muuta kiinniotettua vietiin Pasilan poliisivankilaan epäiltynä varkauden yrityksestä."_

Toisaalla kerrottiin, että yksi oli 15-vuotias, kolme 16-vuotiaita ja yksi 20-vuotias. Hommaforumissa taas on ihmetelty miksi maahanmuuttajataustaiseksi arveltu nuorisojoukko on yrittänyt raharengin ryöstöä Vuosaaren sataman Hansaterminaalilla, josta on vaikea paeta.

----------


## tkp

> Toisaalla kerrottiin, että yksi oli 15-vuotias, kolme 16-vuotiaita ja yksi 20-vuotias. Hommaforumissa taas on ihmetelty miksi maahanmuuttajataustaiseksi arveltu nuorisojoukko on yrittänyt raharengin ryöstöä Vuosaaren sataman Hansaterminaalilla, josta on vaikea paeta.


Eivät ilmeisesti olleet "penaalin terävimpiä kyniä"?

----------


## jtm

Onkos jollain tietoa mikä varhan autoista oli kyseessä?

----------


## Matkalainen

> Hommaforumissa [...] maahanmuuttajataustaiseksi arveltu


Niinpä niin. Jospa tutkittaisiin ensin, hutkittaisiin vasta sitten?

----------


## Pera

Mies pahoinpiteli bussikuskin: http://www.metro.fi/uutiset/a1387813160329

----------


## Pera

Miehet töhrivät bussia ja pahoinpitelivät kuljettajan Helsingin Käpylässä: http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/a1305984452964

----------


## Karosa

Tänään kärjistyi mitättömästä asiasta uhkailutilanne, jossa kuljettajaa uhkailtiin "pataan vedolla".

Tilanne lähti siitä, kun asiakas tuli kyytiin 20 euron setelillä ja osti seutulipun. 

Kuljettaja antoi hänelle 14,50 euroa kolikkoina takaisin, johon asiakas selkeästi närkästyi. 

Kuljettaja kertoi ystävällisesti, että hän suosittelee varautumaan jatkossa hieman pienempään rahaan, tai lataamaan HSL:n mobiililippusovelluksen, joka on kätevä maksuväline, jos käyttää bussia vähän.

Asiakas riuhtoi rahat tiskiltä ja alkoi huutamaan, että "v... kyllä sun pitää kakskymppinen ottaa, se lukee jopa HSL:n sivuilla, että se on pienin mitä sun pitää ottaa vastaan mukisematta!"
Kuljettaja vastasi tähän rauhallisesti, että kyllä olet oikeassa, mutta meillä on todella suppea vaihtokassa, ja päivän aikana 20 eurosia tulee todella paljon, joten tämä oli vain ystävällinen neuvo, jonka kerron jokaiselle.

Asiakas paineli neljänpaikalle istumaan ja huusi "v... miten paskaa asiakaspalvelua", johon kuljettaja vastasi että "Anteeks?" 
Asiakas vastasi tähän, että "v... sä olet p....stä, sulla on ihan v.... p.... asiakaspalvelua".

Kuljettaja sanoi, että hän ei jaksa kuunnella yhtään tällaista, että sinun päätepysäkkisi on seuraava pysäkki, voit mennä seuraavalla vuorolla.

Asiakas tuli pysäkillä eteen meuhkaamaan, että "mikä v... sun nimes on, mä teen susta valituksen p...sta asiakaspalveusta?" 
Kuljettaja vastasi tähän, että ei kuulu sinulle, voit tehdä valituksen jos siltä tuntuu, mutta sun pysäkkisi on tässä.

Asiakas seisoi auton ulkopuolella ja alkoi ottamaan kuljettajasta kuvaa, kuljettaja pisti ovet kiinni jolloin asiakas rupesi riuhtomaan ovea auki.

Kuljettaja läsäytti oven uudelleen kiinni, jolloin asiakas rupesi huutamaan, että "v... sä saat pataas toisessa päädyssä".

Kuljettaja näki asiakkaan hyppäävän hänen takanaolevaan 106:seen, ja muisti hänen ostaneen seutulipun joten hän soitti Kampin turvavalvomoon ja selitti tilanteen.

Kampissa oli vastassa 6 järjestyksenvalvojaa/vartijaa, ja kyseinen uhkailija napattiin kiinni siltä seisomalta.

Kyseinen henkilö toimitettiin poliisin haltuun, perusteena laiton uhkaus (varsinkin kun henkilö alkoi valokuvailemaan kuljettajaa).

Mielestäni tilanne hoidettiin juuri niinkuin pitää, uhkailulle ja tällaiselle käytökselle nollatoleranssi, samantien kiinni ja rangaistus lisäksi. Epäilen, että kyseinen henkilö miettii seuraavan kerran pariin otteeseen, rupeaako laukomaan uhkauksia.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tänään kärjistyi mitättömästä asiasta uhkailutilanne, jossa kuljettajaa uhkailtiin "pataan vedolla".


Luulen, että jos asiakas kirjoittaisi lyhyen kertomuksen tapahtuneesta, se olisi kovin toisenlainen kuin tässä yllä oleva.

Luulen, että jos kuljettaja olisi hoitanut asian toisella tavalla, tilanne ei olisi kärjistynyt missään vaiheessa. Jos vaikkapa Vristo olisi ollut tuon bussin puikoissa, luulen, ettei välikohtausta olisi päässyt syntymään.

Luulen myös, että tästä alkaa hirvittävä p***amyrsky minua kohtaan. Antaa tulla vaan, mutta ennen kuin myrsky alkaa, pyytäisin miettimään kahta asiaa. Onko tuolla joku sellainen kohta, jossa puolustan asiakkaan käytöstä? Ja olenko aidosti väärässä näine luuloineni?

----------


## Lasse

> Onko tuolla joku sellainen kohta, jossa puolustan asiakkaan käytöstä? Ja olenko aidosti väärässä näine luuloineni?


Ei ole. Jos kuljettaja olisi rahastanut sen 20 euron setelin, antanut vaihtorahat ilman kiusantekoa ja sanonut "ole hyvä", koko välikohtausta ei olisi syntynyt. 
Ensimmäinen ja yksinkertaisin tapa välttää välikohtauksia on olla provosoimatta.

----------


## Karosa

> Luulen, että jos asiakas kirjoittaisi lyhyen kertomuksen tapahtuneesta, se olisi kovin toisenlainen kuin tässä yllä oleva.


Nyt on pakko tarkentaa, kun on oikeaa tietoa asiasta. 

Ajattelin aluksi, että kirjoitan tämän anonyyminä, mutta tähän on nähtävästi pakko lisätä asiaan vaikuttavia tekijöitä: Kahden matkustajan yhteystiedot ylhäällä mahdollisia jatkoselvittelyitä varten, heidän mielestään en toiminut mitenkään väärin tilanteessa. 

Asiakas suuttui jo pelkästään kolikot nähdessään ja riehui itsekseen matkustamossa huutaen. Autosta poistaminen kyseisessä tilanteessa oli oikeutettua. Partiopoliisin lausunto puhelimessa oli, että kyseinen henkilö oli vaikuttanut olleen "jonkin aineen vaikutuksen alaisena" sekä että hän pääsee verikokeiden kautta valtion hotelliin majoittumaan huomiseen saakka.

Anteeksi jos kuulostan nyt siltä, että ajan sun mielipiteesi heti maanrakoon mutta fakta on se että näitä kaheleita löytyy aina silloin tällöin, ja niille täytyy pistää stop välittömästi.





> antanut vaihtorahat ilman kiusantekoa


Ei tässä tilanteessa ollut mitään kiusantekoa, vaan näin kun asiakas närkästyi kolikoista, niin sen jälkeen kun ojensin hänelle kolikot, kerroin hänelle ihan ystävällisesti, miksi annan hänelle niitä kolikoita ja mitä suosittelen hänelle: esimerkiksi jos hän ei tiedä, että matkapuhelimella pystyy maksamaan matkan, niin se olisi vain vinkki.

Kyse oli ihan normaalista asiakaspalvelutilanteesta ruuhkaisella linjalla 103, jossa asiakkaat yleisestikin ottaen ovat naama happamana. Jos lähtökohta on tämä, ettei asiakkaalle saa tai kannata sanoa mitään, niin loppupeleissä HSL-liikenteessä se menee siihen, että asiakas laittaa palautteen kuljettajasta, joka katselee muualle eikä sano asiakkaalle mitään.

En tiedä Lasse, ehkäpä kaukoliikenteessä ei tule tällaisia tapauksia usein vastaan, että ehkäpä siellä uskaltaa palvella asiakkaita?

----------


## 339-DF

Tästähän tulee mainio asiakaspalvelun opetustilanne. Nuo "aineet" jo melkein arvasinkin, ja sitä suuremmalla syyllä kannattaa toimia varovasti ja ennen kaikkea kunnioittavasti. 

Otetaan tuo keskustelun alku ja stopataan se ensin siihen, missä viimeistään meni pieleen. Eli:




> Tilanne lähti siitä, kun asiakas tuli kyytiin 20 euron setelillä ja osti seutulipun. 
> 
> Kuljettaja antoi hänelle 14,50 euroa kolikkoina takaisin, johon asiakas selkeästi närkästyi. 
> 
> Kuljettaja kertoi ystävällisesti, että hän suosittelee varautumaan jatkossa hieman pienempään rahaan, tai lataamaan HSL:n mobiililippusovelluksen, joka on kätevä maksuväline, jos käyttää bussia vähän.
> 
> Asiakas riuhtoi rahat tiskiltä ja alkoi huutamaan, että "v... kyllä sun pitää kakskymppinen ottaa, se lukee jopa HSL:n sivuilla, että se on pienin mitä sun pitää ottaa vastaan mukisematta!"
> Kuljettaja vastasi tähän rauhallisesti, että kyllä olet oikeassa, mutta meillä on todella suppea vaihtokassa, ja päivän aikana 20 eurosia tulee todella paljon, joten tämä oli vain ystävällinen neuvo, jonka kerron jokaiselle.
> 
> Asiakas paineli neljänpaikalle istumaan ja huusi "v... miten paskaa asiakaspalvelua", johon kuljettaja...


Jos tämä jatkuisi: "...ei enää sanonut mitään." Miten luulet, että tilanne olisi jatkunut?

----------


## KriZuu

Näin ulkopuolisen silmin kuljettajan reagointi asiakkaan kiroamiseen vastaamalla ''Anteeks?'' oli täysin turhanpäiväistä. Jos asiakas on sitä mieltä, että asiakaspalvelu on p**seestä, niin sitten hän on sitä mieltä, se on voi voi. Etenkin kun asiakas oli sellaisessa mielentilassa kuin oli, niin on aivan mitätöntä antaa vastakaikua. Nyt heitettiin vain lisää vettä kiukaaseen.

----------


## Karosa

> Tästähän tulee mainio asiakaspalvelun opetustilanne. Nuo "aineet" jo melkein arvasinkin, ja sitä suuremmalla syyllä kannattaa toimia varovasti ja ennen kaikkea kunnioittavasti. 
> 
> Otetaan tuo keskustelun alku ja stopataan se ensin siihen, missä viimeistään meni pieleen. Eli:
> 
> 
> 
> Jos tämä jatkuisi: "...ei enää sanonut mitään." Miten luulet, että tilanne olisi jatkunut?


Edelleenkin, onko sinun mielestä oikeutettua ja tarvitseeko kuljettajan kuunnella (jo tuohon sinun stoppaamaasi kohtaan) päänaukomista linja-autossa, hänen työpaikallaan? Minun mielestäni ei tarvitse.

Rettelöitsijät pihalle, linja-autossa ei tarvitse osoittaa mieltään, sen voi tehdä siellä pysäkillä ihan omissa oloissaan.

Lisäksi sanon tähän, että jos näille antaa jotain joustovaraa näissä tilanteissa, ne alkaa ymmärtämään sen että "hmm.. näin saa ja näin voi toimia, ehkäpä ensi kerralla kun pääsen aukomaan päätä, ehkäpä vienkin asian vielä pidemmälle, ja lataan sitä kuskia turpaan, enkä vain uhkaile?"

Asialle samantien stoppi, kun rupeaa mesoamaan, sitä varten meillä on turvakeskus, josta saa vartijat poistamaan järjestyshäiriötä aiheuttavat pihalle.




> Näin ulkopuolisen silmin kuljettajan reagointi asiakkaan kiroamiseen vastaamalla ''Anteeks?''


Juu, ehkä oli ja ehkä ei, mä en kuullut aluksi mitä hän sanoi kun meni istumaan, siksi kysyin että anteeksi?
Jos sulle joku sanoo jotain mitä et kuule täysin, veikkaisin että reagoit asiaan ensimmäisenä että "mitä?" tai "häh?" tai "voisitko toistaa?" tai "anteeksi?"

Ehkä täällä jokainen on erilainen ihminen, jotku sietää uhittelua, suunsoittoa, ja ottaa sitten vielä ehkä nenäänkin, mutta mä en katso mun työvuoron aikana yhtään järjestyshäiriöitä mun linja-autossa mitä kuljetan, ne häiriköt poistetaan välittömästi.

Pääasia on, että on nyt tallessa, eikä mahdollisesti lataamassa jotain toista kuljettajaa turpaan.

----------


## 339-DF

Karosa hei, sä keskityt nyt aivan vääriin asioihin. Sun on alun alkaen hoidettava tilanne niin, että se ei pääse tuohon pisteeseen, jolloin ei tarvii ollenkaan miettiä sitä, millä tavalla ne ongelmat hoidetaan. Kaikkein tärkeintä asiakaspalvelussa on, että säilytät asiakkaan kasvot. Aina. Kun onnistut siinä, niin tilanne laukeaa käytännössä aina itsestään.

Et vastannut tuohon mun ehdotukseeni, että miten sen tilanteen olisi voinut hoitaa. Ymmärrän. Hoidit niin kuin kykenit, ja tilanteesta jäi teille molemmille paha maku suuhun. Lisäksi piti vaivata vielä vartijoita ja poliiseja ja, jos nyt oikein arvaan, tuo asiakas ei kuuna kullan päivänä maksa niitä päiväsakkojaan eikä siitä mitään muutakaan seuraa, kun luottotiedot on menneet jo 18-vuotispäivänä.

Entä jos tuo menisi ensi kerralla vaikkapa näin:

Tilanne lähti siitä, kun asiakas tuli kyytiin 20 euron setelillä ja osti seutulipun. 

Kuljettaja antoi hänelle 14,50 euroa kolikkoina takaisin, johon asiakas selkeästi närkästyi.

Matkustaja: V**u nää kolikot on p***ä, haluun seteleitä.
Kuljettaja: Sori, mulla ei nyt ole muuta. Meille annetaan niin pienet vaihtokassat.
Matkustaja: VMP
Kuljettaja: Niinpä, tää on hankalaa varsinkin kun meillä ei voi maksaa kortilla. Sitten asiakkaan on pakko nostaa rahat automaatista ja sieltä tulee vaan kakskymppisiä, eikä meillä ole sitten vaihtorahaa. Onneks mulla oli näitä kolikoita sentään tarpeeks. Eilen kävi niin, että kolmannelle kakskymppisellä maksavalle mulla ei enää ollut antaa yhtään mitään. Siitä vasta show tuli!
Matkustaja: Aijaa. (menee paikalleen)

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

En kyllä näe mitään syytä mitenkään puolustella tai vähätellä tuollaisen häirikön käytöstä. Hänelle on annettu rahasta takaisin, ja siedetty huonoa kielenkäyttöä, mutta itse vaan jatkaa suun soittoaan. Tietenkään mihinkään ei tarvi reagoida yhtään mitenkään, mutta kyllä minusta kuljettajan toiminta on aivan ymmärrettävää. Eikä toisten matkustajienkaan turvallisuudentunne ainakaan lisäänny. Ryhdikästä toimintaa, tosin riskialtista. Turpiin voi tulla, siksipä näitä räyhääjiä tulee katsottua läpi sormien.

----------


## 339-DF

> Näin ulkopuolisen silmin kuljettajan reagointi asiakkaan kiroamiseen vastaamalla ''Anteeks?'' oli täysin turhanpäiväistä. Jos asiakas on sitä mieltä, että asiakaspalvelu on p**seestä, niin sitten hän on sitä mieltä, se on voi voi. Etenkin kun asiakas oli sellaisessa mielentilassa kuin oli, niin on aivan mitätöntä antaa vastakaikua. Nyt heitettiin vain lisää vettä kiukaaseen.


Näin tekee hyvä asiakaspalvelija. On oikeassa kohdassa hiljaa ja nielee kiukkunsa. Tilannetaju ratkaisee.

Minusta olisi (nyt ihan yleisellä tasolla  en todellakaan tahdo vetää mitään henkilökohtaisia johtopäätöksiä Karosasta, jota en tunne, enk ätästä yhdestä keissistä) mielenkiintoista tehdä sellainen tutkimus, jossa ensin psykologisella testillä testattaisiin kuljettajat ja katsottaisiin, keille on kovin tärkeää saada se viimeinen sana. Sen jälkeen käytäisiin läpi kaikki sattuneet insidentit ja katsottaisiin, löytyykö korrelaatiota. Tuntuisi siltä, että tietyntyyppisten konfliktien syntyminen ja tietyntyyppiset kuljettajat korreloisivat keskenään.




> En kyllä näe mitään syytä mitenkään puolustella tai vähätellä tuollaisen häirikön käytöstä.


Minusta kukaan ei ole puolustellut. En minä, ei Lasse eikä KriZuu. Olemme vaan todenneet, että tilanteessa ammattilaisosapuoli olisi voinut toisenlaisella toiminnalla vaikuttaa siihen, että matkustajasta ei olisi tullut häirikköä.

----------


## Karosa

> Entä jos tuo menisi ensi kerralla vaikkapa näin:


Luitko sä edes yhtään, mitä mä alkukirjoituksessa laitoin? Mä kerroin asiakkaalle ihan ystävällisesti miten hän voisi sujuvoittaa matkantekoa sekä sitä, ettei hänen tarvitse ottaa melkein 15 euroa kolikkoina vastaan (ja ihan oman matkustamisen sujuvoittamiseksi lataamalla esimerkiksi sen HSL:n mobiililippusovelluksen.)

Mä palvelin asiakasta ihan normaalisti, kuten olen tehnyt tähänkin asti eikä tähän mennessä ole kukaan vetänyt sieraimiin mitään, tämä kaveri oli selkeesti herneiden lisäksi jotain muutakin.) Mä en jäänyt tutkiskelemaan asiakasta ja sen käytöstä kun hän tuli kyytiin, tervehdin ja otin häneltä 20 euroa vastaan, myin lipun ja otin rengistä kolikoita. 

Hän närkästyi, joten kerroin hänelle ystävälliseen sävyyn, että miten tämän kolikoiden vesiputouksen voisi välttää ja syyn, miksi minä annan hänelle kolikoita. Se, että hän vetää slaagit yhtäkkiä tyhjästä, minä en voi hänen mielialaansa vaikuttaa. Näköjään ihan turhaan laitoin asiasta yhtään mitään tänne, koska eihän täällä kukaan nähnyt tilannetta eikä ollut kyydissä, musta vähän tuntuu että suhtautuminen olisi vähän erilaista.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:46 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:43 ----------




> siksipä näitä räyhääjiä tulee katsottua läpi sormien.


Tämä tilanteisiin puuttumattomuus yleensä kannustaa ja johtaa siihen, että näin tehdään jatkossakin jos siihen ei puututa ankarasti, eikä kyseisistä teoista rangaista. 

Autossa oli arviolta 40 matkustajaa kyseisellä hetkellä, ja heistä suurin osa oli sitä mieltä että kyseinen kaveri häiriköi turhasta.




> Kuljettaja: Niinpä, tää on hankalaa varsinkin kun meillä ei voi maksaa kortilla. Sitten asiakkaan on pakko nostaa rahat automaatista ja sieltä tulee vaan kakskymppisiä, eikä meillä ole sitten vaihtorahaa. Onneks mulla oli näitä kolikoita sentään tarpeeks. Eilen kävi niin, että kolmannelle kakskymppisellä maksavalle mulla ei enää ollut antaa yhtään mitään. Siitä vasta show tuli!
> Matkustaja: Aijaa. (menee paikalleen)


Aijaa, mulla on sellainen luonne, ettei mulla tullut mieleen keksiä jotain ja valehdella asiakkaalle. Kuten sanoin yllä, mä palvelin asiakasta ihan normaalisti, kunnes myrsky alkoi tyhjästä, ilmapiiri oli positiivinen, kunnes hän alkoi huutamaan autossa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Luitko sä edes yhtään, mitä mä alkukirjoituksessa laitoin? Mä kerroin asiakkaalle ihan ystävällisesti miten hän voisi sujuvoittaa matkantekoa sekä sitä, ettei hänen tarvitse ottaa melkein 15 euroa kolikkoina vastaan (ja ihan oman matkustamisen sujuvoittamiseksi lataamalla esimerkiksi sen HSL:n mobiililippusovelluksen.)


Hyvin tarkasti luin. Niin tarkasti, että olin mielessäni pystynyt muodostamaan aika hyvän profiilinkin tuosta matkustajasta, aineineen päivineen, ennen kuin itse paljastit sen.

Tuossa nyt kävi niin kuin kävi, ja ikävä niin. Kun seuraava vastaava tilanne tulee eteen, niin miten ajattelit hoitaa sen?




> Autossa oli arviolta 40 matkustajaa kyseisellä hetkellä, ja heistä suurin osa oli sitä mieltä että kyseinen kaveri häiriköi turhasta.


Toistetaan nyt vielä kerran. Tottakai se häiriköi turhasta. Mutta sinä olisit käytökselläsi voinut vaikuttaa siihen, ettei se olisi häiriköinyt ollenkaan, vaikka se olisi saanut ne kolikot, kun ei seteleitä ollut. Yllä olen antanut sulle kaksi esimerkkiä siitä, miten olisit voinut tehdä. Olen kovasti yrittänyt sitä tässä nyt monen viestin verran selittää. En jatka enää  annan sulle viimeisen sanan. Ole hyvä.

----------


## Melamies

Vaihtokassan puute on joskus kiusallista. Pari viikkoa sitten matkustaessani HelBin liikennöimällä linjalla ilta-aikaan sattui näin: Matkustaja nousi kyytiin ja kertoi olevansa täällä vieraileva maalainen kysyen samalla oikeaa poistumispysäkkiä. Kuljettaja ei täysin tuntenut kadunnimiä ja katu, jolle tämä maalaiseksi itsensä esitellyt henkilö oli menossa, oli linjan ulkopuolella, joskin pääkatuja päätepysäkin lähellä. Kuljettaja sanoi, että tuo vitosen seteli ei riitä, tarvitset seutulipun. Tässä asiassa kuljettaja oli oikeassa (maalaisen reitti ylitti kuntarajan, vaikka raja olikin lähellä)  ja maalainen aikansa päiviteltyään ja kuntarajan läheisyyteen vedottuaan taipui maksamaan seutulipun kahdenkympin setelillä, jolloin kuljettaja totesi, että hän ei pysty antamaan tuosta rahasta takaisin. Silloin maalainen tarjosi taas vitostaan ja sitten taas kaksikymppistään. Maalainen ehdotti myös sisäistä lippua, jos hänelle ei kerran voida myydä seutulippua. Kuljettaja kieltäytyi vedoten mahdolliseen tarkastajan tulemiseen. Tähän meni useita minuutteja ja tilanne laukesi vasta, kun eräs matkustaja kysyi, voiko hän auttaa. Kuljettaja ja maalainen hyväksyivät molemmat tarjotun avun mukisematta. Tämä matkustaja kaivoi puuttuvat kolikot taskustaan, maalainen sai seutulippunsa ja matka lopultakin jatkui. Minkäänlaista riitaa tässä ei esiintynyt, mutta jos jollakin matkustajalla oli tiukka vaihto tulossa, jatkoyhteys oli mennyt menojaan.

----------


## Karosa

> Hyvin tarkasti luin. Niin tarkasti, että olin mielessäni pystynyt muodostamaan aika hyvän profiilinkin tuosta matkustajasta, aineineen päivineen, ennen kuin itse paljastit sen.
> 
> Tuossa nyt kävi niin kuin kävi, ja ikävä niin. Kun seuraava vastaava tilanne tulee eteen, niin miten ajattelit hoitaa sen?
> 
> 
> 
> Toistetaan nyt vielä kerran. Tottakai se häiriköi turhasta. Mutta sinä olisit käytökselläsi voinut vaikuttaa siihen, ettei se olisi häiriköinyt ollenkaan, vaikka se olisi saanut ne kolikot, kun ei seteleitä ollut. Yllä olen antanut sulle kaksi esimerkkiä siitä, miten olisit voinut tehdä. Olen kovasti yrittänyt sitä tässä nyt monen viestin verran selittää. En jatka enää  annan sulle viimeisen sanan. Ole hyvä.


No sanotaan se nyt sitten vielä, kun kerran ostetaan kalliilla näitä turvallisuuspalveluita, alkaen LIJ:n turvanapista, Voip-puhelimesta ja puhelinnumerosta, johon voi soittaa ja pyytää vartijoita poistamaan häirikkö bussista, niin miksi niiden käyttö on kyseenalaista, jos ne ollaan vartavasten hommattu, ettei linjalla tarvitse eikä pidä katsoa esimerkiksi tällaista käytöstä? 

Sanoisin, että jos kuljettajan täytyy sietää kaikki mahdollinen (mm. uhittelu, suunsoitto ja mahdollinen sylkeminen, päällekäyminen tai mitä tahansa joka aiheuttaa häiriötä kuljettajalle ja muille matkustajille, joka viivästyttää muiden matkustamista) 

Niin ollaan maksettu täysin turhasta. Ihan turhasta, nuo kaikki turvanapit, turvapuhelimet, turvaohjaamot ja kaikki voidaan samantien lopettaa, kun ei niitä tarvitse. Sillä kuljettaja kun on ihan aina etulyöntiasemassa tilanteessa, pystyy aina hoitamaan tilanteen niin, ettei joku provosoidu, niin ei noita yllämainittuja tarvita.

Kuitenkin näihin kaikkiin ollaan päädytty jostain syystä, no mistä? No siitä, kun aina löytyy joitain, joita ei joku asia miellytä, josta pitää päästä purkamaan sille linja-autonkuljettajalle pahaa oloaan, ja lopputulos on nähty moneen kertaan.

Mutta toki olet oikeassa, aina voi katsoa peiliin ja niin teenkin. Yksi asia on toki mitä en katso autossani ja jossa en jousta. On se, että siellä joku häiriköi, ja aiheuttaa mm. muille matkustajille pahaa oloa, ärsyyntymistä, pelontunnetta, mitä vaan? Näille teen jatkossakin stopin, mutta ilmeisesti pitää katsoa asiakasta tarkoin, ennen kuin sanoo hänelle edes päivää.

----------


## Nakkiputka

Tässä ei nyt tiedetä (muuten kuin Karosan kertoman perusteella), että minkä verran asiakas on todellisuudessa närkästynyt tuosta Karosan kolikoina antamasta vaihtorahasta, niin musta on ton perusteella vähän epäselvää, että kumpi tossa nyt on sitten loppujen lopuksi syyllinen siihen, että tilanne eteni noin kuin se eteni.

Toisaalta asiakas ite mokaa oman tilanteensa tossa, kun se rupeaa valittamaan tosta 20 euron setelin ottamisesta.

Mutta siltikin... Musta sä Karosa olisit voinut ns. klaarata tilanteen toimimalla just tolleen, mitä KriZuu sano. Eli sen "Anteeks?" kysymisen sijaan sun olis vaan kannattanu mutistas itekses jotain tyyliin:"*ttu mikä idiootti" ja kääntää radiota kovemmalle tms.

----------


## Karosa

> Vaihtokassan puute on joskus kiusallista. Pari viikkoa sitten matkustaessani HelBin liikennöimällä linjalla ilta-aikaan sattui näin: Matkustaja nousi kyytiin ja kertoi olevansa täällä vieraileva maalainen kysyen samalla oikeaa poistumispysäkkiä. Kuljettaja ei täysin tuntenut kadunnimiä ja katu, jolle tämä maalaiseksi itsensä esitellyt henkilö oli menossa, oli linjan ulkopuolella, joskin pääkatuja päätepysäkin lähellä. Kuljettaja sanoi, että tuo vitosen seteli ei riitä, tarvitset seutulipun. Tässä asiassa kuljettaja oli oikeassa (maalaisen reitti ylitti kuntarajan, vaikka raja olikin lähellä)  ja maalainen aikansa päiviteltyään ja kuntarajan läheisyyteen vedottuaan taipui maksamaan seutulipun kahdenkympin setelillä, jolloin kuljettaja totesi, että hän ei pysty antamaan tuosta rahasta takaisin. Silloin maalainen tarjosi taas vitostaan ja sitten taas kaksikymppistään. Maalainen ehdotti myös sisäistä lippua, jos hänelle ei kerran voida myydä seutulippua. Kuljettaja kieltäytyi vedoten mahdolliseen tarkastajan tulemiseen. Tähän meni useita minuutteja ja tilanne laukesi vasta, kun eräs matkustaja kysyi, voiko hän auttaa. Kuljettaja ja maalainen hyväksyivät molemmat tarjotun avun mukisematta. Tämä matkustaja kaivoi puuttuvat kolikot taskustaan, maalainen sai seutulippunsa ja matka lopultakin jatkui. Minkäänlaista riitaa tässä ei esiintynyt, mutta jos jollakin matkustajalla oli tiukka vaihto tulossa, jatkoyhteys oli mennyt menojaan.


Mulla on välillä tullut näitä tapauksia, kun puuttuu lipun hinnasta parikymmentä senttiä. Olen kyllä tässäkin tilanteessa tarjonnut mobiililipun lataamisen mahdollisuutta, mutta en ole ketään pihalle jättänyt. Lipun maksamatta jättämisestä hän vastaa itse, olen kertonut että omalla vastuullaan voi matkustaa kuntarajan yli, mutta minä en ota vastuuta sitten, jos tulee tarkastusmaksu. Ensin kun tarjotaan vaihtoehtoa, matkustaja saa käsityksen, ettei pummilla pääse matkustaa ihan kuitenkaan helpolla. Lapsien kohdalla toki ehdoton nyrkkisääntö on se, että vaikka lapsella ei olisi ollenkaan rahaa, ja pitäisi päästä vaikka kahden kuntarajan yli, se kuljetetaan sinne.

Muutaman kerran mulla on käynyt niin, ettei mullakaan ole ollut antaa enää edes 20 euron setelistä vaihtorahaa, kun kassa pursuaa 10 ja 20 euron seteleitä, eikä kolikoita ole enää jäljellä tarpeeksi, niin olen päästänyt ilmaiseksi sisään. Yllätapahtuneessa tilanteessa mulla kuitenkin oli antaa käypää valuuttaa, joskin 7x2e, 1x50snt ei kelvannut asiakkaalle.

----------


## MJG

> Kuljettaja kertoi ystävällisesti, että hän suosittelee varautumaan jatkossa hieman pienempään rahaan, tai lataamaan HSL:n mobiililippusovelluksen, joka on kätevä maksuväline, jos käyttää bussia vähän.


Kun homman nimi kuitenkin on niin, että 20 euron seteli on käypä maksuväline, jo pelkästään tällainen tarpeeton oppitunti on omiaan nostamaan V-käyrän ärsytyskynnyksen yli, jos käyrä on jo valmiiksi koholla. Jos on niin, että kuljettajien vaihtokassajärjestelyt eivät täsmää lipunmyyntiohjeiden kanssa, asiat hoidetaan konttorilla, eikä asiakasta neuvoskelemalla.

Minä vähän luulen, että jos istuisin etupenkkiin ja rupeaisin antamaan ohjeita tyyliin "ensi kerralla kannattaa vähän ennakoida, ettei tule tuollaista tarvetta ajaa päin punaisia", "tiedätkö muuten, että tässä on 60:n nopeusrajoitus", "tuota jarrutustapaa kyllä olisi hyvä harjoitella" tai "enovainaa, joka oli bussikuski, kyllä osasi pysähtyä matkustajan kohdalle", ei hirveän kauan tarvitsisi matkaa tehdä ilman jonkin sortin primitiiivireaktion todistajaksi pääsemistä.

----------


## Karosa

> Kun homman nimi kuitenkin on niin, että 20 euron seteli on käypä maksuväline, jo pelkästään tällainen tarpeeton oppitunti on omiaan nostamaan V-käyrän ärsytyskynnyksen yli


Kyllä se on käypä maksuväline, enkä ole kieltäytynyt sen vastaanottamisesta. Eikä kyse ole ollut mistään ripittämisestä, tai oikeaoppisen maksamisen oppitunnin antamisesta, vaan ihan ystävällisestä neuvosta kun näin, ettei hän pitänyt siitä että ladoin rengistä hänelle 14,50 euroa kolikkoina.

HSL ei ole mitenkään kovin näkyvästi mainostanut mobiililippua, joten mä olen sitä tarjonnut asiakkaille, jotka maksavat 20 euron seteleillä. (Osaan olettaa, että he eivät käytä bussia kovin usein, joten tämä on hyvä maksuväline "sillointällöin liikkumiseen")

Toisaalla moni on ottanut tämän jopa ihan neuvosta vaarin, mitä olen seurannut kun nämä samat "sillointällöinjoskusjajouluna" asiakkaat kulkevat bussilla Espoossa. Tähän mennessä kukaan ei ole provosoitunut taikka suuttunut, vaan ovat olleet et "Okei! En ollutkaan tiennyt moisesta, täytyy katsoa millainen se on" tjsp.

Toki asiaa muuttaisi se, jos sanoisin asian töykeään sävyyn, mutta kyse ei ollut nyt siitä, eikä minkäänsortin ripittämisestä vaan puhtaasta vinkistä, että jos et käytä julkisia usein niin hei, tsiigaappa tuommoinen sovellus.

Mä yleensä puhun neutraalilla äänensävyllä, mä en osaa tehdä sellaista mielistelevää äänensävyä, koska se ei ole mielestäni se oikea lähestymistapa ketään kohtaan. Normaalilla puheella, positiivisessa mielessä kuitenkin.

----------


## tohpeeri

> No sanotaan se nyt sitten vielä, kun kerran ostetaan kalliilla näitä turvallisuuspalveluita, alkaen LIJ:n turvanapista, Voip-puhelimesta ja puhelinnumerosta, johon voi soittaa ja pyytää vartijoita poistamaan häirikkö bussista, niin miksi niiden käyttö on kyseenalaista, jos ne ollaan vartavasten hommattu, ettei linjalla tarvitse eikä pidä katsoa esimerkiksi tällaista käytöstä? 
> 
> Sanoisin, että jos kuljettajan täytyy sietää kaikki mahdollinen (mm. uhittelu, suunsoitto ja mahdollinen sylkeminen, päällekäyminen tai mitä tahansa joka aiheuttaa häiriötä kuljettajalle ja muille matkustajille, joka viivästyttää muiden matkustamista) 
> 
> Niin ollaan maksettu täysin turhasta. Ihan turhasta, nuo kaikki turvanapit, turvapuhelimet, turvaohjaamot ja kaikki voidaan samantien lopettaa, kun ei niitä tarvitse. Sillä kuljettaja kun on ihan aina etulyöntiasemassa tilanteessa, pystyy aina hoitamaan tilanteen niin, ettei joku provosoidu, niin ei noita yllämainittuja tarvita.
> 
> Kuitenkin näihin kaikkiin ollaan päädytty jostain syystä, no mistä? No siitä, kun aina löytyy joitain, joita ei joku asia miellytä, josta pitää päästä purkamaan sille linja-autonkuljettajalle pahaa oloaan, ja lopputulos on nähty moneen kertaan.
> 
> Mutta toki olet oikeassa, aina voi katsoa peiliin ja niin teenkin. Yksi asia on toki mitä en katso autossani ja jossa en jousta. On se, että siellä joku häiriköi, ja aiheuttaa mm. muille matkustajille pahaa oloa, ärsyyntymistä, pelontunnetta, mitä vaan? Näille teen jatkossakin stopin, mutta ilmeisesti pitää katsoa asiakasta tarkoin, ennen kuin sanoo hänelle edes päivää.



Minusta toimit täysin oikein, ei häiriköille pidä antaa valtaa.

----------


## tkp

> Minusta toimit täysin oikein, ei häiriköille pidä antaa valtaa.


Erikoista että täällä yleensä edes saa lukea sellaisia kommentteja joissa kuljettajan toiminta jotenkin tuomitaan. Mutta ilmeisesti täälläkin on se asenne että sehän on vaan hsl-alueen linja-autonkuljettaja, sehän tekee lähtökohtaisesti väärin.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Tapahtumain kulku ylläolevassa keississä on lajiltaan sellaista, että yhden osapuolen subjektiivisen näkemyksen pohjalta ei oikein osaa vetää kovinkaan ihmeellisiä johtopäätöksiä puhumattakaan yksiselitteisistä oikeista tai vääristä ratkaisuista.

Äkkiseltään en näe Karosan selostuksessa mitään sellaista, jossa kuljettaja olisi toiminut yksiselitteisesti väärin. Ehkä mielipiteitä eniten jakava kohta tuolla on se, oliko perusteltua reagoida häiriköivästi käyttäytyneen asiakkaan huuteluun sillä tavoin, kuin selostuksessa kerrotaan. Minulla ei ole näiden tietojen valossa yksiselitteistä kantaa, oliko kuljettaja siinä tilanteessa päätynyt parhaaseen mahdolliseen ratkaisuun. Yleisen järjestyksen säilymisen kannalta ehkä todellakin oli perusteltua, että bussissa järjestyksestä vastaavaa henkilökunnan edustajaa uhmannut matkustaja poistettiin linja-autosta jo ennenkuin bussissa olisi syntynyt laajempaakin epäjärjestystä tämän saman häiriköijän toiminnan seurauksena. Kuljettaja on kuitenkin "aluksensa kapteeni" ja vastuussa muustakin kuin vain ajoneuvonsa ajamisesta. Lisäksi tällaisessa tilanteessa kuljettaja joutuu tekemään ratkaisunsa hyvin nopeassa ajassa. Jälkiviisaasti on helppoa todeta, että jos olisi toimittu niin ja niin, niin oltaisiin päästy vähemmällä. Ehkä, ehkä ei.

Kiistanalaisissa tilanteissa meidän kaikkien pitäisi osata olla a) provosoimatta b) provosoitumatta. Se ei ole aina helppoa.

Itse olen toiminut pitkään asiakaspalvelussa, asiakaspalvelun esimiehenä, asikaspalvelua koskevien palautteiden käsittelijänä sekä myös palautekäsittelyn kouluttajana ja esimiehenä. Näissä jutuissa usein muistuu mieleen vanha sanonta, että "on helppoa olla maalla viisas kun merellä myrskyää".

----------


## MJG

> Toki asiaa muuttaisi se, jos sanoisin asian töykeään sävyyn, mutta kyse ei ollut nyt siitä, eikä minkäänsortin ripittämisestä vaan puhtaasta vinkistä, että jos et käytä julkisia usein niin hei, tsiigaappa tuommoinen sovellus.


Pelisilmää. Jos jo valmiiksi närkästynyttä asiakasta rupeaa neuvomaan, että kannattaa toimia toisin, asiakas aivan varmasti ottaa sen veetuiluna.

----------


## HeSa

> Minusta toimit täysin oikein, ei häiriköille pidä antaa valtaa.


Juuri näin, itse asiassa on paljon semmoisia häiriköitä jotka eivät halua muuta kun ärsyttää kuljettajaa tai kanssamatkustajia. Niille ei voi juuri koskaan vastata "oikein". Jos sanot jotain, vaikka kuinka ystävällisesti, niin ei ole oikein, jos et sano mitään sekään ei ole oikein. Mitä tahansa teet, sanot tai jäät sanomatta niin lunta tulee tupaan. Minusta tuntuu että kärpäsestä on tässä nyt tehty härkänen, todettiinhan Kampissa tämän tapauksen päähenkilöä pahemman sortin häiriköksi. Tietenkin on aina syytä yrittää rauhoitella tilannetta mikäli vaan mahdollista, mutta aina se voi onnistua. Joskus pelkkä naama ärsyttää jostain syystä, mutta tämä on varmasti liian tuttu ja valitettava kokemus palveluammatteissa.

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

> "on helppoa olla maalla viisas kun merellä myrskyää".


 Niinpä, tätä keskusteluketjua lukiessa tuli omiinkin ajatuksiini tuollainen mielikuva melko tyhjänpäiväisestä amatööripsykologien jälkiviisastelusta, sillä kukaan meistä ulkopuolisista ei voi tietää, kuinka pahasti sekava aggressiivinen piikki/pilleri-mielentila poistetulla henkilöllä on juuri ko. tilanteessa ollut.




> Partiopoliisin lausunto puhelimessa oli, että kyseinen henkilö oli vaikuttanut olleen "jonkin aineen vaikutuksen alaisena" sekä että hän pääsee verikokeiden kautta valtion hotelliin majoittumaan huomiseen saakka.


 Ja nimenomaan poliisin talteenotto osoittaa, että kyllä tässä on ollut kyseessä aivan riittävän vakava tilanne, sillä jos olette katsoneet esim. erilaisia tosi-TV poliisisarjoja, niin suomalaisella poliisilla on kaikkien osapuolten ylimääräisten vaivojen säästämiseksi melko korkea kynnys viedä henkilöitä putkaan, eli sinne kuljetetaan rauhoittumaan vain niitä häiriköitä, joiden arvioidaan vapaalla jalalla olevan todellakin vaaraksi itselleen ja ympäristölleen.
 Sillä on hyvinkin mahdollista, että tässä tapauksessa kuljettajan, vartijoiden ja poliisin yhteistoiminnan tuloksena estettiin se, että tämä rähjääjä olisi päässyt hieman myöhemmin toteuttamaan aggressioitaan esim. seuraavaksi tapaamaansa kioskimyyjään, valintamyymälän kassaan tai jopa kehen tahansa muuhun täysin tuntemattomaan ulkopuoliseen vastaantulijaan.

----------


## fani

Täysin oikein toimittu. Useat ovat sellaisessa käsityksessä, että asiakas on aina oikeassa ja kuljettajan täytyy kaikki kestää. Miksi? Tiettyyn pisteeseen saakka kuljettajakin voi hyväksyä asiakkaan epäasiallisen käytöksen, mutta rajansa nyt kaikella. 

Jos poliisikin piti kutsua paikalle, niin tuskin aivan syyttä. Hyvä vaan, että tuollainen häirikkö saatiin telkien taa vähän selviämään sekavasta tilastaan.

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> Hyvä vaan, että tuollainen häirikkö saatiin telkien taa vähän selviämään sekavasta tilastaan.


Tai huonosta päivästään.

----------


## Melamies

Joskus joku haluaa myös ehdoin tahdoin lämpimään putkaan talviyöksi:

http://www.iltasanomat.fi/kotimaa/ar...005050998.html

----------


## bussitietäjä

Vantaalla nuoret vetelevät moottoriluukkuja auki ja ovista paineilmoja pois ja penkkejä mukaan yhden kaverin perään lähdin mutta hän oli nopeampi kuin minä

----------


## aki

Nuorisojengi hakkasi HSL:n lipuntarkastajan bussissa, pahoinpitelijät selvisivät lyhyillä ehdollisilla tuomioilla. Tuomio tuli järjestystä ylläpitävän henkilön vastustamisesta sekä pahoinpitelystä. Kolme tuomituista oli tekohetkellä 17 vuotiaita, joten he selvisivät 3 kuukauden ehdollisella vankeudella. Neljäs oli 18 vuotias, mikä nosti hänen tuomionsa neljään ehdolliseen kuukauteen. Tarkastajille tuomitut joutuvat maksamaan yhteisvastuullisesti 2000 kärsimyskorvaukset. Välikohtaus tapahtui Heinäkuussa 2015. Helsingin hovioikeus vahvisti tuomion Keskiviikkona antamallaan päätöksellä http://www.iltalehti.fi/kotimaa/2017...0438421_u0.stm.

Hitaat ovat oikeuden rattaat kun tuomio vahvistetaan vasta kaksi vuotta tapahtuman jälkeen. Itse tuomio nyt oli niin lievä ettei sillä ole mitään käytännön vaikutusta näihin nuorisohuligaaneihin. Tarkastaja puolestaan otti lopputilin koska ei enää uskaltanut jatkaa tehtävässään.

----------


## 339-DF

Kulttuurieroja... Ainahan he innoissaan käsillään keskustelevat.

----------


## Karosa

Alaikäiset yrittäneet ryöstää asiakasta sekä sen jälkeen hajottaneet bussia Espoon Tillinmäessä:

http://iltalehti.fi/kotimaa/201710162200464251_u0.shtml

----------


## 339-DF

Bussinkuljettaja provosoitui niin reippaasti, että joutui monen vaiheen jälkeen potkaistuksi.

https://www.poliisi.fi/tietoa_poliis...saaressa_72657

Poliisin tiedotteen ydin: "Linja-autoon tuli nuori mies, joka lähti heti ulos. Kuljettaja sulki ovet ja yritti lähteä ajamaan, mutta mies sylki kohti autoa ja näytti kuljettajalle keskisormea. Kuljettaja avasi oven ja käski miestä lopettamaan. Kun kuljettaja sulki oven uudelleen, mies potkaisi auton ovea. Kuljettaja meni ulos autosta, jolloin mies potkaisi kuljettajaa ja kuljettaja kaatui maahan."

Jos kouluttaisin bussinkuljettajia, kysyisin koulutettaviltani:
Oliko välttämätöntä avata ovet uudelleen ja käskeä miestä lopettamaan sylkeminen sekä sormen näyttäminen?
Oliko välttämätöntä avata ovet kolmannen verran siinä vaiheessa, kun mies potkaisi auton ovea?
Oliko hyvä ajatus poistua ohjaamosta ja mennä ulos autosta?
Mitä kuljettaja olisi voinut tehdä välttääkseen fyysisen kosketuksen?

----------


## 339-DF

Katselin tuossa äsken mielenkiintoista rattiraivotilannetta. Tällä kertaa bussikuski pysyi ohjaamossaan, joten tilanne ei edennyt väkivaltaiseksi.

Tilanne tapahtui paikassa, jossa on kaksi rinnakkaista autokaistaa samaan suuntaan. Oikeanpuoleisella kaistalla on bussipysäkki, jonka edessä risteys. Risteyksessä tämä oikeanpuoleinen kaista kääntyy oikealle, vasemmanpuoleinen jatkuu suoraan. Kun pysäkille pysähtyy bussi, joka on jatkamassa suoraan, se joutuu vaihtamaan kaistaa heti pysäkiltä lähtiessään.

Kiista oli syntynyt niin, että bussikuski laittoi vilkun päälle, lähti pysäkiltä ja vaihtoi samantien kaistaa vasemmanpuoleisella kaistalla ajavan auton eteen. Auton kuljettaja katsoi bussin olevan väistämisvelvollinen itseensä nähden (ja pysäytti autonsa keskelle katua ja tuli ulos huutamaan).

Minulla on sellainen käsitys, että pysäkkisyvennyksestä bussi saa etuoikeutensa turvin tulla lähimmälle autokaistalle (tai etuoikeiden sijaan pitäisi kai sanoa, että sen lähimmän autokaistan autoilijat ovat väistämisvelvollisia pysäkiltä lähtevään bussiin nähden). Lisäksi muistelisin, että tuossa edellä kerrotun kaltaisessa tilanteessa bussilla on oikeus lähteä ajoratapysäkiltä ja tulla yhden kaistan yli autojen ollessa väistämisvelvollisia. Autoilija huutoineen olisi siis ollut väärässä.

Onko näin?

----------


## zige94

> Lisäksi muistelisin, että tuossa edellä kerrotun kaltaisessa tilanteessa bussilla on oikeus lähteä ajoratapysäkiltä ja tulla yhden kaistan yli autojen ollessa väistämisvelvollisia. Autoilija huutoineen olisi siis ollut väärässä.
> 
> Onko näin?


Kyllä, juuri näin.




> Jos pysäkillä olevan linja-auton kuljettaja tiellä, jolla suurin sallittu nopeus on enintään 60 km/h, osoittaa suuntamerkillä aikovansa lähteä liikkeelle, samaa tai *viereistä ajokaistaa* pysäkkiä lähestyvän ajoneuvon kuljettajan on vähennettävä nopeutta ja tarvittaessa pysäytettävä, jotta linja-auto voi esteettä lähteä pysäkiltä.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Ei siinä hypitä minkään kaistan yli, vaan väistämisvelvollisuus on yksinkertaisesti sanottuna aina viereistä kaistaa ajavalla. Jos pysäkki on syvennys, tilanne pitäisi olla aivan selvä. Jos pysäkki on oikeanpuoleisella kaistalla, tilanteen pitäisi silloinkin olla selvä, vaan ei tunnu usein olevan. Samaa kaistaa ajavanhan on pakko "väistää", muuten ajaa päin. En käsitä, miksi tämä on liikenteessä niin vaikeaa.

----------


## mconen

Tässä alla eräitä aikaisempia viestejä. Ongelma on siinä, katsotaanko kysymyksessä olevan pysäkiltä lähtö vai kaistanvaihto.  Lienee paras odottaa sellaista korkeimman oikeuden ratkaisua, jossa asiaan saadaan selvyys äänestyspäätöksellä äänin 3-2.

08.08.2015, 00:42 #2
mconen  mconen ei ole kirjautuneena
Liittynyt
08.08.2008
Viestejä
23
oletus Vs: KKO:n päätös bussin päästämisestä pysäkiltä?
Tässä säännös ja voimaantulo

Tieliikennelaki

22 §

Tien antaminen pysäkiltä lähtevälle linja-autolle

Jos pysäkillä olevan linja-auton kuljettaja tiellä, jolla suurin sallittu nopeus on enintään 60 km/h, osoittaa suuntamerkillä aikovansa lähteä liikkeelle, samaa tai viereistä ajokaistaa pysäkkiä lähestyvän ajoneuvon kuljettajan on vähennettävä nopeutta ja tarvittaessa pysäytettävä, jotta linja-auto voi esteettä lähteä pysäkiltä. (7.5.1997/414)

Huolimatta 1 momentin säännöksestä linja-auton kuljettajan on noudatettava erityistä varovaisuutta vaaran välttämiseksi ja annettava suuntamerkki siten kuin 35 §:ssä säädetään.

109 §

Voimaantulosäännös

Tämä laki tulee voimaan 1 päivänä huhtikuuta 1982.

Alunperin säännös on ollut voimassa jo vuonna 1976
Vastaa lainaamalla viestiä Vastaa lainaamalla viestiä 08.08.2015, 08:13 #3


jussibussi  jussibussi ei ole kirjautuneena
Liittynyt
07.08.2015
Viestejä
3
oletus Vs: KKO:n päätös bussin päästämisestä pysäkiltä?
Siis 1976, kiitokset siitä. Jos mainittuun lakiin liittyvä, etsimäni KKO:n päätös on olemassa, se löytynee aikaisintaan vuodelta 1979. 
Jos tiedät ennakkopäätöksen olevan olemassa niin kerro siitä.
Vastaa lainaamalla viestiä Vastaa lainaamalla viestiä 08.08.2015, 11:32 #4


pehkonen  pehkonen ei ole kirjautuneena
Liittynyt
22.07.2005
Sijainti
Helsinki
Viestejä
390
oletus Vs: KKO:n päätös bussin päästämisestä pysäkiltä?
Lainaus Alunperin kirjoittanut jussibussi  Näytä viesti
Siis 1976, kiitokset siitä. Jos mainittuun lakiin liittyvä, etsimäni KKO:n päätös on olemassa, se löytynee aikaisintaan vuodelta 1979. 
Jos tiedät ennakkopäätöksen olevan olemassa niin kerro siitä.
Tässä on ainakin yksi KKO:n päätös. http://www.finlex.fi/fi/oikeus/kko/kko/1980/19800104t 
----
Kysymys TieliikenneA 14a §:n tulkinnasta. -A:n ohjaama linja-auto oli lähtenyt linja-autoille varatulla kaistalla olevalta pysäkiltä liikkeelle ja pysähtynyt heti sen jälkeen punaista valoa näyttävän liikenneopastimen eteen sekä valon vaihduttua vihreäksi ryhtynyt vaihtamaan ajokaistaa. Tällöin linja-auto oli törmännyt sen vasemmanpuoleisella ajokaistalla sanotun opastimen eteen niin ikään pysähtyneenä olleeseen ja jo liikkeelle lähteneeseen henkilöautoon, jolloin molemmat autot olivat vaurioituneet. A tuomittiin rangaistukseen varomattomuudesta liikenteessä. 
---- 

Lisää löytyy muilla hakusanoilla verkosta http://www.finlex.fi/fi/oikeus/kko/

----------


## Akizz

Jatkuvasti näkee sitä, että varsinkin nuoriso polttaa tupakkaa bussissa sisällä...

----------


## jtm

> Jatkuvasti näkee sitä, että varsinkin nuoriso polttaa tupakkaa bussissa sisällä...


Voitko vähän selventää mikä on jatkuvasti? Itse en ole 1.5v ajamani vuoden aikana törmännyt kertaakaan.

----------


## Akizz

> Voitko vähän selventää mikä on jatkuvasti? Itse en ole 1.5v ajamani vuoden aikana törmännyt kertaakaan.


Jatkuvasti, no sosiaalisessa mediassa päivittäin videoita ja kuvia. Itse livenä tulee nähtyä vähintään kerran kuussa. :/

----------


## 339-DF

Tällaiset tupakoinnit, kuten esim. lumipallojen ja kivien heittelyt ym, voivat olla hyvin paikallisia ilmiöitä.

----------


## mconen

Palaisin vielä tähän pysäkki ja linja-autoasiaan.  Sattuipa tänään Rajatorpantiellä, että ajaessani linjaa 571 ajavan bussin vieressä sen vasemmalla puolella, bussi lähestyi Lastutien pysäkkiä.  Nopeutemme olivat noin 40 - 50 km/h.  Bussi totesikin, ettei sillä ole tarvetta pysähtyä pysäkille. joten se vilkutti vasemmalle ja ryhtyi siirtymään vasemmalle tulkiten asianomaista lain pykälää omalla vahvemman oikeudellaan.  Koska minulla ei ole intressiä käydä viiden vuoden oikeusprosessia selvittääkseni kumpi on oikeassa tai väärässä, katsoin viisaammaksi väistää.

Kuten edellisissä viesteissä on käynyt ilmi, pysäkkipykälän tulkinnasta ei ole kattavasti oikeustapauksia, joten  maallikoiden on turha  esittää vankkoja  käsityksiä pykälän tulkinnasta.

Henkilöauton on oman turvallisuutensa takaamiseksi väistettävä aina ja kaikissa tilanteissa linja-autoja; ovatpa ne lähdössä pysäkiltä tai vaihtamassa kaistaa tai muuten vain näköpiirissä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Palaisin vielä tähän pysäkki ja linja-autoasiaan.  Sattuipa tänään Rajatorpantiellä, että ajaessani linjaa 571 ajavan bussin vieressä sen vasemmalla puolella, bussi lähestyi Lastutien pysäkkiä.  Nopeutemme olivat noin 40 - 50 km/h.  Bussi totesikin, ettei sillä ole tarvetta pysähtyä pysäkille. joten se vilkutti vasemmalle ja ryhtyi siirtymään vasemmalle tulkiten asianomaista lain pykälää omalla vahvemman oikeudellaan.  Koska minulla ei ole intressiä käydä viiden vuoden oikeusprosessia selvittääkseni kumpi on oikeassa tai väärässä, katsoin viisaammaksi väistää.


Oli kiva kuulla, että muistin oikein tuon väistämisasian.

Mutta tämä sinun tänäinen keissisi on minusta ihan selvä  se ei liity pysäkkeihin mitenkään, kun ei bussi ollut pysäkillä eikä sieltä lähdössä. Mutta niinhän se on, että harva meistä jaksaa korjauttaa autoaan turhan päiten, kun periksi antamalla sen voi välttää.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Ongelmia ei tule, kun ajaa liikennesääntöjen mukaisesti ja noudattaa väistämisvelvollisuuttaan.

----------


## mconen

Valitettavasti tuo ei riitä, sillä on varauduttava siihen, että muut eivät noudata tahallaan tai tahattomasti liikennesääntöjä.  Sitä paitsi on tylsää, jos auto on lytyssä, vaikka olenkin noudattanut itse liikennesääntöjä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ongelmia ei tule, kun ajaa liikennesääntöjen mukaisesti ja noudattaa väistämisvelvollisuuttaan.


Kunpa maailma olisikin noin yksinkertainen. Ei olisi bussikaan tullut Mconen päälle.

Onkos Takamoottori koskaan joutunut tilanteeseen, jossa toinen osapuoli ei noudata liikennesääntöjä, ja itse ajamalla sääntöjen mukaan joutuisi onnettomuuteen, mutta periksi antamalla sen voi välttää? Miten Takamoottori tuollaisessa tilanteessa toimii?

Olen itse mm. joutunut tilanteeseen, jossa paikallani seistessä toinen auto ajoi päin, ja paikalle tulleen poliisipartion mukaan vikaa oli molemmissa, koska olin kuulemma ryhmittynyt väärin. Paikassa, jossa ajoradan leveys on 8 metriä, ei saisi näiden poliisien mukaan olla kahta autoa rinnan. Eivät sentään kehdanneet sakkoja antaa. (Vakuutusyhtiöt tietysti sopivat tuon niin, että vastapuoli oli maksumiehenä.)

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Tottakai olen joutunut erilaisiin tilanteisiin. Kolareilta on vältytty ehkä juuri niin, että jompi kumpi vähän joustaa. Tarkoitin lähinnä nyt vaan sitä, että tuota pysäkki asiaa selvästi liioitellaan. En muista omalla kohdalla noin 25 vuoden ajalta kuin ehkä yhden tiukan tilanteen niin, että pysäkiltä lähtevä bussi olisi ollut tulossa yllättäen eteen - ja silloinkin syy taisi olla ihan minun omani. Minusta henkilöautoilijat noin yleisesti ottaen aiheuttaa jatkuvasti vaaratilanteita liikenteessä hosumisella ja kiilaamisella ahtaisiin väleihin. Ja ajamalla liian suurella tilannenopeudella, tänään viimeksi h-auto ajoi pysähtymättä vasenta kaistaa yli suojatien, kun olin siihen pysähtynyt (oli pakko pysähtyä, muuten olisin ajanut jalankulkijan yli). Kyllä nämä sankarit on nimenomaan henkilöautoilijoita, jotka tietää kaiken. Ja joiden eteen "kiilataan" milloin mistäkin. Virheitä sattuu kuitenkin ihan meille kaikille, mutta omat virheet täytyy myöntää.

----------


## 339-DF

Taidan elää eri Suomessa kuin Takamoottori. Ei se mitään. Havainnoidaan jatkossakin liikennettä omilta paikoiltamme ja itse valitsemiemme aurinkolasien läpi.

----------


## Melamies

> Taidan elää eri Suomessa kuin Takamoottori. Ei se mitään. Havainnoidaan jatkossakin liikennettä omilta paikoiltamme ja itse valitsemiemme aurinkolasien läpi.


Näin on. Takamoottori oleilee käsittääkseni Turuus ja meikät Stadis. Täällä on häiriöjengiä monta kertaa enemmän.

----------


## zige94

> Näin on. Takamoottori oleilee käsittääkseni Turuus ja meikät Stadis. Täällä on häiriöjengiä monta kertaa enemmän.


No jaa. Mitä nyt itse ajelen päivittäin molemmissa kaupungeissa ja uskallan ihan valehtelematta todeta et Turkulaiset on pahempia kuin stadilaiset. Stadissa sentään porukka osaa ajaa ja joustaa omista oikeuksistaan. Turussa mennään vahvasti "minä minä minä" mentaliteetillä. Turussa on lähestulkoon aina turha haaveilla henkilöauton tekevän elettäkään vaikkapa bussin päästämiseksi pysäkiltä. Tai no, jostain syystä yhden pysäkin kohdalla Turkulaiset osaavat, mutta siinäkin vain paikkurien osalta.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Tätä juuri tarkoitan. Ei kaiken tarvitsisi olla hankalaa, mutta kun se vaatisi hiukan ennakointia. Ei ne linja-autot mistään yllättäen eteen hyppää ja ainakaan minä en lähde 70-80 rajoituksilla missään nimessä kenenkään eteen. Kaistan vaihtokin voi olla hyvissä ajoin tehty siisti ja rauhallinen, tai sitten BMW/ Audi tyyppinen viime hetken tunkeminen jonon kärkeen.

----------


## Melamies

> Stadissa sentään porukka osaa ajaa ja joustaa omista oikeuksistaan.


Olen jyrkästi eri mieltä. Ei osata ryhmittyä eikä tunneta väistämissääntöjä eli ihan perusasiat on hukassa. Ajellaan surutta punaisia päin ja kääntymiskaistalta suoraan tai suoralta käännytään. Tilannenopeudet joskus ihan järjettömiä ja myös  järjettömiä ylinopeuksia. Ikkunoista heitellään kadulle tupakantumppeja ja McDonalsin ruokapakkaukset. Helsinki on teiden sikojen paratiisi.

----------


## bernemi

Tässä esimerkki siitä, miksi hyvä, että esim. Leppävaaran asemalla on hyvä olla jalkautuneita vartijoita, myös iltaseitsemän aikaan.

Tänään (3.8.2018) puoli kahdeksan aikaan illalla tulin Leppävaaran aseman alikulkukäytävästä ylös bussiasemalle, purkulaiturin lähelle.
Asemalle juuri saapunut 238KT oli purkanut matkustajansa, kun alikulun portaiden vieresssä olleet 2 vartijaa huomasivat, että purkulaiturissa olevan bussin kuljettajaa ilmeisesti pahoinpideltiin. Vartijat juoksivat bussiin, jonka ohjaamon vieressä käytävällä naishenkilö (aineissa olevan oloinen) jostakin syystä oli käynyt käsiksi bussin kuljettajaan. Bussilla matkustanut(?) varusmies yritti myös saada päällekävijän irti kuljettajasta, huonolla menestyksellä. Nainen huusi vartijoille jotain kengistä, huonolla suomen kielellä, jota  en itse aivan ymmärtänyt. Hän yritti kaikin voimin päästä vartijoiden otteesta, löi ja potki heitäkin. Vartijat saivat lopulta raahattua naisen sivummalle. Muutama ohikulkijakin juoksi auttamaan vartijoita, kun he eivät saaneet tilannetta hallintaansa. 

Minun käsitykseni mukaan kyseisen linja-auton kuljettajalle ei tullut vakavampia vammoja, koska hän ilmeisesti jatkoi seuraavalle lähdölle. 

Kuljettjalle olisi luultavasti käynyt pahemmin, jos vartijat eivät olisi ehtineet näin nopeasti auttamaan. Mitä jos näin olisi käynyt jollain syrjäisemmällä päätepysäkillä, missä ohikulkijat ovat harvassa?

Ihmettelen sitä, miksi kuljettaja poistui autonsa (Omniexpress) turvaohjaamosta, eikä jäänyt sinne "suojaan" jos päällekävijä käyttäyti jo aiemmin uhkaavasti? En siis tiedä miten tilanne alkoi.

Pahoittelut epäselvästä tarinasta, syytän siitä kellonaikaa, huonoa muistiani ja sitä, etten nähnyt tilannetta kovin hyvin.

----------


## Akizz

Tämä ei nyt oikeastaan ole ilkivallantekoa, mutta tänään linjalla 533 eräs ulkomaalainen oksensi runsaasti bussiin, joten uskoisin että auto meni putsattavaksi.

----------


## Tarkastaja

> Tämä ei nyt oikeastaan ole ilkivallantekoa, mutta tänään linjalla 533 eräs ulkomaalainen oksensi runsaasti bussiin, joten uskoisin että auto meni putsattavaksi.


Oliko alkoholi kyseessä? 

Tämä itseäni kyllä sapettaa. Olen pariin otteeseen matkuastaessani joutunut pyytämään ympäriinsä oksentelevaa matkustajaa  poistumaan autosta ihan hygieniasyihin sekä maalaisjärkeen vedoten. On tietysti eri asia silloin mikäli kyseessä on vaikkapa päivystykseen matkaava potilas mutta edellämainituissa tapauksissa ongelmana oli yliarvioitu viinapää ja tyhmyys.

----------


## tkp

"Lähijuna ja metro koetaan turvattomimpina  jopa joka neljäs välttelee joukkoliikennevälineitä iltaisin"

https://www.helsinginuutiset.fi/arti...ljas-valttelee

----------


## Makke93

> https://www.helsinginuutiset.fi/arti...ljas-valttelee


Ja kuten Äidinkielen ja kirjallisuuden tunneilla on opetettu: Uutisartikkelissa tärkein tieto jätetään viimeiseksi, eikun




> Kaikkien liikennevälineiden turvallisuus on kuitenkin vastaajien mielestä nyt parempi kuin aikaisemmilla tutkimuskerroilla vuosina 20032015. Suurin muutos parempaan päin on tapahtunut kahden viimeisen kyselykierroksen aikana.

----------


## samulih

^vähän niin kuin Liisa tässä artikkelissa https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000006079141.html jolla on se kuitenkin pienempi mahdollisuus joutua väkivallan teon uhriksi kuin nuoren kukkoilijan.... Mutta ihminen tuntee mitä tuntee vaikka tunne ei perustu mihinkään kuten esimerkiksi pimeän pelko.

----------


## ana

Yp voi siirtää, jos ei kuulu tähän ketjuun. Tieltä nähtynä Hakunilan varikolla töhritty spraylla ainakin paria seisonnassa olevaa autoa oikein kunnolla,Vdl ja 8700 taisivat olla  :Mad:

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> Yp voi siirtää, jos ei kuulu tähän ketjuun. Tieltä nähtynä Hakunilan varikolla töhritty spraylla ainakin paria seisonnassa olevaa autoa oikein kunnolla,Vdl ja 8700 taisivat olla


Jep, NF #499 on nykyään aika räväkän pinkki ainakin oikealta puolelta.

----------


## aki

Kuljettaja joutui pysäyttämään bussin rasistisen rähisijän vuoksi Myyrmäessä myöhään Maanantai-iltana https://www.vantaansanomat.fi/artikk...hisijan-vuoksi. Poliisi haki miehen putkaan ja häntä epäillään lievästä pahoinpitelystä.

----------


## bussitietäjä

Video: Bussipummit eivät suostuneet poistumaan bussista  tilanne eskaloitui käsirysyksi
https://www.google.fi/amp/s/espoonuu...sirysyksi/amp/

----------


## samulih

> Video: Bussipummit eivät suostuneet poistumaan bussista  tilanne eskaloitui käsirysyksi
> https://www.google.fi/amp/s/espoonuu...sirysyksi/amp/


Helkkari mikä roskajulkaisu, ei kannata kaikkea lukea vaikka tuo onkin totta. Eikä tuossa mitään ihmeellistä ole, normitilanne täällä päin, ei sen ihmeempää, poliisi paikalle ja matka jatkuu, turha siinä on kuskin tai asiakkaiden provosoitua.


Paras tilanne koskaan oli H78 joskus ennen jokeria, kaksi entistä vankia nousi Malmin sairaalalta, jutuista kuuli että sekaisin kun seinäkellot, jossain vaiheessa toinen tajusi toisen juttua väärin ja luuli että syytti häntä pedofiiliksi, veri siinä lensi sitten, harmi kun kuski osannut jos aikaisemmin soittaa poliiseja, ulkomaalainen joten ei ehkä tajunnut mistä mölysivät. Ei heill ollut montaa vuotta jäljellä, toinen oli vähän ressukka. Jäi mieleen kyllä.

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Helkkari mikä roskajulkaisu, ei kannata kaikkea lukea vaikka tuo onkin totta. Eikä tuossa mitään ihmeellistä ole, normitilanne täällä päin, ei sen ihmeempää, poliisi paikalle ja matka jatkuu, turha siinä on kuskin tai asiakkaiden provosoitua..


Kaksi teiniä ajautui riitaan bussinkuljettajan kanssa Espoossa  poliisi tutkii useita pahoinpitelyjä
https://www.iltalehti.fi/kotimaa/a/3...7-9eceabf13d7f

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> Kaksi teiniä ajautui riitaan bussinkuljettajan kanssa Espoossa  poliisi tutkii useita pahoinpitelyjä
> https://www.iltalehti.fi/kotimaa/a/3...7-9eceabf13d7f


Sellaista. Ehkä hulluille ei kannattaisi mennä aukomaan päätä parin euron takia.

----------


## tohpeeri

Kulkuneuvoissa on liputtomia ja  väärillä lipuilla kulkevia pilvin pimein. Tarkastajia ei näy missään. Vai onko sattumaa, että vaikka päivisin kuljen  milloin missäkin niin en tämän vuoden puolella ole nähnyt heitä kuin tammikuun alussa.

----------


## EVhki

> Kulkuneuvoissa on liputtomia ja  väärillä lipuilla kulkevia pilvin pimein. Tarkastajia ei näy missään. Vai onko sattumaa, että vaikka päivisin kuljen  milloin missäkin niin en tämän vuoden puolella ole nähnyt heitä kuin tammikuun alussa.


Maanantaina viimeksi näin tarkastajien nousevan ratikkaan.

----------


## pehkonen

> Maanantaina viimeksi näin tarkastajien nousevan ratikkaan.


Ja lauantaina jäi neljän nuoren henkilön retkue kiinni liputtomuudessa runkolinjalla 200. Tarkastajat tulivat kyytiin Hesperianpuiston pysäkiltä. Loppuselvittelyä jatkettiin Elielinaukiolla tulolaiturissa, jonka tuloksena ilmeisesti 4 * 80  = 320 .

----------


## tohpeeri

> Maanantaina viimeksi näin tarkastajien nousevan ratikkaan.


Heti kun kirjoitin asiasta alkoi tarkastajia näkyä. Tänään kaksi kertaa linjalla 200.

----------


## bussitietäjä

Alaikäisiä poikia epäillään bussikuskin pahoinpitelystä Helsingissä
https://www.mtvuutiset.fi/artikkeli/...ngissa/8102370

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

Ei sinänsä ilkivaltaa bussissa, mutta Karakalliossa uusnatsit ovat töhrineet törkeyksiä ja NSDAP:n tunnuksia näyttävästi pysäkkikatoksiin. Tosi ikävää toimintaa alueella, jossa asuu paljon maahanmuuttajia.  :Mad:

----------


## Akizz

> Ei sinänsä ilkivaltaa bussissa, mutta Karakalliossa uusnatsit ovat töhrineet törkeyksiä ja NSDAP:n tunnuksia näyttävästi pysäkkikatoksiin. Tosi ikävää toimintaa alueella, jossa asuu paljon maahanmuuttajia.


Eiköhän näin ylipäätään bussikatosten töhriminen ole todella ikävää toimintaa? Ja varsin yleistä sellaista.

----------


## Ohjaamotyöntekijä

> Eiköhän näin ylipäätään bussikatosten töhriminen ole todella ikävää toimintaa? Ja varsin yleistä sellaista.


Niin, tageja tuhritaan pysäkkikatoksiin ja -merkkeihin. Ei taida olla minkäänlaista poliittista agendaa noilla jonneilla.

----------


## tlajunen

> Ei taida olla minkäänlaista poliittista agendaa noilla jonneilla.


Tottakai on. Muutoinhan eivät olisi valinneet törhyikseen juuri noita tiettyjä tunnuksia.

----------


## Ohjaamotyöntekijä

> Tottakai on. Muutoinhan eivät olisi valinneet törhyikseen juuri noita tiettyjä tunnuksia.


No kerropa tarkemmin lisätietoja, tämä kiinnostaa.

----------

